# 2ww symptoms that went onto a BFP



## flowerpot

I thought it would be good for girls like me on the 2ww who are reading into every little symptom!

Started as I'm experiencing something new, I'm sat on a chair and I feel as though I'm spinning and about to tip off!


----------



## Alice74

hi
i had no symptoms at all, but that's not an option!
good luck to everyone on the 2ww - stay positive.
lots of love X


----------



## flowerpot

good point!
thanks for replying.

I see someone has ticked the room spinning thing, hope its a good sign for me then!  

xxxx


----------



## Leanne

Mine was dizziness and crampy pains in my tummy. The feeling faint is actually what made me test early   Another sign which you may want to include is visiting the bathroom more often!

L xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Tis an option now


----------



## flowerpot

thank you Nikki


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Leanne
Thats just like me, although not faint as such, can't explain it, its like I'm gonna tip off the chair but not actually pass out    Also had really painful cramps around my belly button area and just under, driving home it almost took my breath away


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Done


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## Marielou

I had creamy CM from around 11dpIUI ~ I've been looking out for it, but as I'm on 3x 400mg cyclogest daily, I doubt very much I'll be seeing anything other than pessary! 

I'm interested to see the answers to this one.

Marie xx


----------



## mintball

I had nausea and itchy boobs two days before my af was due....but the weirdest symptom was the need to go to the loo. It felt like a kind of pressing on my bladder. In fact, it was the one symptom that made me go out and buy a test.

I told my mum that if I wasn't pregnant then I had definitely got a bladder infection...that's what it felt like.

Emma xx


----------



## nicky30

Strong cramps for me on Day 13 but apart from that it felt the same as my BFN 2wws.

Good luck!!

Nicky x


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Well I get a whole host of symptoms from around ovulation onwards which continue right through 2 ww. I've experienced pretty much the same symptoms on months I've managed to conceive as those that I've not so no idea what's going on...sooooo frustrating 
I get very tender heavy veiny swollen boobs (actually they're absolute agony whilst I type this  ), as well as itchy nipples  Also experience all sorts of aches/pains/twinges in lower abdomen and around ovaries, sometimes get a wierd "shooting" pain in vagina   , bad lower back ache (sometimes upper leg, thigh numbness), bloatedness, nausea, frequent peeing, lots of creamy cm and to top it all usually get sort of heartburn sensation (just above cleavage if you know where I mean  )...oh yeah, and sometimes I get terribly windy  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Edna

Hi there,

I had sore breasts and AF style stomach cramps.

Wishing you the best of luck for a positive result.

lol


Edna


----------



## morgan

I had a sort of tugging / twingeing sensation around the ovaries that wasn't the same as normal af pains.


----------



## Linda

INSOMNIA!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks for all your replies girls


----------



## Yogi

Bump this is a good poll


----------



## ophelia

I suffered peroid pains throughout my2ww, other twinges and cramps as well. Peed more often and some times felt dizzy and nauseaus.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Northern Sky

Towards the end of the 2ww,  my most prominent "symptom" was a funny taste in my mouth, so I've ticked "other".

Hard to describe, I wouldn't say "metallic" as such but definitely different from normal.


----------



## LadyMoonlight

My main symptom was period pains starting about 5 days earlier than they ever start normally.

My sore boobs didn't go down as they usually do before a period.  Plus I usually get thrush before my period and I didn't this time.

Otherwise I just felt normal.  I even started spotting on the day my period was due!


----------



## daisyboo

Hey ladies did any of you feel like you were getting hot flushes, not like D/R not as bad only i keep going hot all over then feel a bit fuzzy??


----------



## Raggy

No hot flushes Leila but I did get more saliva than normal and felt wet in the knicker department.

Raggy


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls, this is a great help to all us girls on the 2ww


----------



## jome

hi girls, I'm on 2ww madness now.. yesterday, day 6 I was dizzy and had a fuzzy head all day.. the fuzzy head still seems to be there today.. a good sign then hopefully?!

thanks for this poll, it's really useful...
lol, jome


----------



## Fluffs

I didn't know I was on the 2ww at the time as by some miracle I fell naturally but I was really moody and snappy and was very convinced that af was on her way because I had really strong af pains.  It was just like my usualy PMT symptoms only much much worse.  Best wishes to all of you on the  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## flowerpot

good luck Jo      
and thanks Fluffs  

2/3 days to go till AF for me, I'm starving hungry all the time but certain foods making me feel sick, having night sweats and disturbed sleep. I wake up in the morning feeling drugged    I hate the 2WW !!!


----------



## jome

I love this poll, and keep coming back, as I'm now on day 9 past ET and hoping for signs!! I hope people add their experiences, as it's great to be able to compare...

Thanks! lol,
jome


----------



## soozeee

Hi Flowerpot - what a great idea for a poll - it's so interesting!

  

love
Suze
x


----------



## flowerpot

thankyou x

If anyone who has had a bfp wants me to add another symptom let me know and I will add it on, always good to get the info x


----------



## cheesyb

Hiya ladies

I had mainly the period pains, very, very sore boobs BUT I also had, spots which I dont get and a funny "metal" taste in my mouth

Hope this helps

love and luck to all 

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Fidget

I think this just goes to show, there is no definitive answer on symptoms eh!! I was so sure mine had failed with the backache, spotting etc that i spent the day before my +ve in tears!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

definitely Fidget, AF pains seems a very popular vote.

Thanks girls.  I keep coming back to this poll  

Good luck everyone


----------



## freespirit.

thought I'd bump this up since i've been looking for it in the voting room for the last few days and only just found it here .
Freespirit
x


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks 
I think quite a few of the latter posts have been lost when the hackers got in which is a shame  [br]: 4/08/06, 15:33


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Ladies

8dpt i had veiny swollen boobs,tiredness (which i couldnt fight) extreme hunger,a/f pains  i also noticed i had tiny tiny whiteheads on my chest too still have them


----------



## blueytoo

With ds I seem to only remember achey boobs - but its been 9 years since I was pregnant!


----------



## flowerpot

keep them coming xxx


----------



## beanie10

Hiya,

I had nausea very early but that's because there were twins to start, other than that no other systems.
systoms

good luck everyone    

Beanie


----------



## babycrazy

flowerpot said:


> I thought it would be good for girls like me on the 2ww who are reading into every little symptom!
> 
> Started as I'm experiencing something new, I'm sat on a chair and I feel as though I'm spinning and about to tip off!


----------



## babycrazy

Could be a good sign, low blood presure. Blood presure drops in first 3 mths of pregnacy, Light headed and dizziness is a sympton.of low BP








XX
K 
BC


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks BC
It didnt lead to a BFP the month I had the dizziness.  Sat again in the 2WW and again reading through these posts!!

 girls x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I had AF pains - much stronger than usual and earlier.....lots of BIG spots AND a coldsore!!!!! Oh and dry skin


----------



## Imogen

Okay, 

I've had two 2WW so far and am now on my third.

On my first, positive one I had lots of twinges/af pains all through but ALSO had giddiness, extra hunger and extra sharp sense of smell which gave me clues I was pg, but these signs only appeared in the 2nd week.  I got a faint positive from day 12.

On my second, negative one I was sure it hadn't worked from the start.  I got bad af pains from about day 8 and started to bleed on day 12.

I'm now on my third 2WW and am on day 6.  Have been feeling starving (which I also always do pre af) and did have some af pains earlier today.  

It is very very hard as lots of very early pg signs are the same as af signs.
If I feel dizzy/sharp smell though, I'll be getting excited.  Here's hoping.  I don't want to go through this again....

love to all,
IMogen.x.

ps if you bleed DON'T give up! I had a number of bleeds during the first 12 weeks with my ds.


----------



## suzy

Imogen,

  (quietly praying that this is your time )

Suzy


----------



## Imogen

Bless you, Suzy,

Well, I've made it to day 11 with no AF so here's hoping...

I.x.

ps still hungry too!


----------



## Guest

i havent started tx yet but im so glad i read this post. looks like almost everyone gets af pains during 2ww so i know its put my mind at ease and when its my go i wont worry about the pains  

love maz xxx


----------



## sheena 1M

I had a BFP last year [miscarried at 4 mths], and kept a diary but I now notice that I get all those symptoms almost every cycle anyway. The one thing that stood out for me in the 2WW that I got BFP was that I did NOT get any sort of headache. Most 2WWs I get maybe one day of eye ache or head ache.

Im sitting here with a *headache* on day 13 passed OV and feeling very very low as Ive had all the nausea, boobs, dizziness, itchy skin..... and just got a BFN. I will test again tmrw but wiht this headache not looking good.

Good luck. 
Sheena xxx


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## Lou L

Hi,

I've had 2 2ww's - 1st one bfn & second bfp. My symptons were the same both times - period type pains, spotting & bloating. I was therefore convinced 2nd cycle hadn't worked. Only difference was the cycle that worked i had nightsweats about 10 days after the transfer.
Good luck
love
Lou
X


----------



## Julie-Anne

What a great thread to read while on 2ww. Never had a BFP yet but the comments and vote really interesting 

Thanks

Julie


----------



## sheena 1M

Did anyone who got a BFP have a *dry mouth * some time in the 2 week wait. Im 6 days past ovulation and suddenly go it quite badly. id be thrilled if its a good sign but doubt it! 8 days to go before testing.

Sheena xxx


----------



## kjones

I only had et 2 days ago but have been getting bad af type pains in my stomach and back.  I had been really worrying about it but my mind is sort of at rest now.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Sheena - looks like a dry mouth was a good sign!!    Huge Congratulations on your


----------



## sheena 1M

Thanks Flowerpot - yes the dry mouth thing has really stood out and I still have it. I read its the start of morning sickness.  Please please let this one go full term.  This is worse than the 2WW for me. I couldn't bare loosing another one.

All the best
Sheena
xx


----------



## poppins

Hi,

I had 2 5 day old embies put back then had twinges day 3ish and then a dull ache in the morning of the next day, this must of been implantation sypmtom's if we feel them!   then I had nothing for the rest of the time apart from tiredness and a strong sense of smell at the end, and a funny feeling in the back of my throat! which wasn't on the options!   I also had a creamy discharge after I tested from day 10/11.  And now I'm totally shattered and deffinately feel pregnant already, and I'm only 4 wks and 5 days!  

Good idea for a poll!  

Poppins x


----------



## Clareybob

Hello all, 
Just got my BFP so thought I'd add my symptoms to the poll.  Just wondered if 'painful boobs' could be added.  That was more noticeable than them being huge, though they did grow a bit   

Good luck to all you still waiting.  And chiefly my advice would be: don't interpret symptoms of AF pains as anything bad, cos I had them most of the time!

Clarey xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi I've not voted as I had no symptoms at all. Normally with the Clomid cycles I had what could be classed as pg symptoms, but this last one had none so guess I should have known that was different from the norm. I suppose the lack of symptoms in itself could have been a symptom.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Clareybob

HI Rosie,
Just thought I'd let you know you can vote for 'no symptoms' on the list.  It would probably reassure all those other lucky people out there with no symptoms that this is also normal and doesn't mean they aren't pg.

Hope all's going well with you & your story...

Clarey 

ps who is in charge of adding symptoms?  I still think painful boobs should be added!!!


----------



## flowerpot

just bumping up.....


----------



## flowerpot

clareybob - painful boobs added hun


----------



## Pol

Really interesting that painful tits are a low percentage - and yet it's what we all seem to focus on the most!

This is a really helpful pol!  Hope I get a BFP one day and can join in  

Joanna X


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Joanna
i think painful boobs are only a low percentage at the moment because that option was only just recently added after a request 
hope to see you on here posting your symtoms soon


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Bump!!!!!!

Just trying to keep myself sane!! obsessed that my boobs are not sore yet! trying to stay positive        

Ruthieshmoo xx


----------



## smeghead

Haven't got a BFP yet on 1st IVF 2WW and have awful AF pains, bad wind and lightheadedness. This poll is really great if you are on your 2WW to read other peoples symptoms.

Love Louise x


----------



## NuttyJo

god im glad i read this! have been going crazy over every little thing and worrying about these af pains ive started getting... way too early for af though as im always late and never early. hoping that these pains are a good sign now   have been waking up feeling sick the past two nights so am hoping thats a good thing     feel like im going insane! 

fingers crossed for everyone else on their 2ww xxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

unfortunately not had a bfp to report but finding this thread fantastic to help me while away my (probably totally unfounded) hope yet again this month  that maybe we've created a miracle and conceived without tx...!
Babydust to all
love fluffyx


----------



## flowerpot

Well,here I am again, looking at my poll on the dreaded 2ww!! 
good luck everyone xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

and to you flowerpot!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Bump!!


----------



## Clareybob

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THEIR 2WW reading this - keep


----------



## Boomy

I had sore (.) (.), but I also got really tired in the afternoon, came over really cold  and had to have a ten minute cat nap!!!!   Strange eh?  Tracy.


----------



## TylerToe

Hi all, 

this is one of my first few posts on this site, although i have been a member for a while.... 
I am in my 2WW... my test is Next monday... really anxious about it, and so scared of letting people down... 
My boobs are sore but they have been for about a week now... i think around the time of EC, Emotions are running up and down like anything, but i think after the clomid my DH can take anything  
i have had no spotting or bleeding but the past few days quite nauseus in the mornings and evenings... i find my sleep is frequently broken with regular visits to the loo but this could be the fluid i take in throughout the day... , back is killing me, i also have some discomfort low down which feels like it may be AF on her way but never having any real symtoms as i have never had AF without medication so i am not sure... 

this thread is reall good... take alot of worry away...
Good luck girlsxxxxx 

Rach xx


----------



## babycrazy

Hi Rach
Do You usualy pee in the night, if not it may be a good sign.
The sickness could be due to nerves, waiting for the outcome.    I have had a good few  natural PGs and always thought i was going to have AF visit for first couple of days 
X
Karen


----------



## TylerToe

Thanks Karen  

not usually, i usually pee early hours in the morning but recently been up and down like a yo-yo... 
i am worried about my cramping though, it has been so apparent today, although its eased off slightly now... it does worry me that AF is on her way  i really hope she isnt 

fingers crossed

Rach xx


----------



## MAL.

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I've made this thread sticky now 

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## MAL.

Thank you


----------



## Oonagh14

he heee I love this!!

Well, so far hubby thinks (and well, so do I, but I have to admit I dont really look at them much) that my boobs are swollen and rounder. 

Im also getting lots of cervical mucus and got lots of spots, oh and lots of wind (but that might be due to the pessaries Im taking rectally) 

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn beanies!!!


----------



## Susanna

In addition to large and sore boobs, I felt bloated just as I would before AF. That's how dh guessed I was pregnant before the test date, since I was complaining about the bloatedness for a few days. Usually AF comes on the next day...


----------



## Oonagh14

Right my symptoms were- large veiny boobs, increased cm and af type pains


----------



## Little Miss Patient

The 2 symptoms I had that seemed odd to me were backache from 11dpt (i never get back ache before AF) and (sorry TMI) blood in my bogeys    and as I hadnt had a nose bleed or anything for years I googled this and it turned out to be quite common in early pregnancy - something to do with blood flow i think?!

Natalie x


----------



## armi

Hi I am half way through 2ww... this thread is fascinating. I had bloating in the first week, although now it has disappeared. I had spotting 10dpo and 11dpo. That stopped. The last two days I have had a funny taste in my mouth ( am I imaging this- because I really want to be pg?)
Anyway my test date is Frday 9th May. Will let you know if I am pos or neg.


----------



## TQ

Ok, I'm halfway through my 2ww so I don't yet know if these symptoms mean good or bad news, but here you go:

On day of positive OPK got really strong cramps in my side - a bit like I'd pulled a muscle around my ovary - it was also the one that was dominant.  By the end of that day I could barely walk it was so painful.  Next day it went down a bit, but it's still really painful over a week later - just not as bad.  Not sure how it's related other than to suggest I had a strong ovulation I guess.

I had a few AF type twinges down below but she's not due for at least another 4/5 days so a bit odd.

Also had an IBS style cramping on day 5 of the wait which I've not had in years.

I am unbelievably thirsty - I usually drink tons anyway, but getting through water like it's going out of fashion - my throat and mouth just feel really, really dry.

Not had my normal skin break-out yet which I would expect around now pre-AF, so crossing fingers this is a good sign.

Feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat - and embarrassingly very nearly did at work this morning when I was talking to a colleague.

Also had a dream about masturbating - I've had dreams about sex in the last few months, but none were actually physical in that I woke up needing to orgasm!  And my CM has gone from creamy to sticky to eggwhite to creamy again - normally it would pretty much dry up after ovulation.

But today my boobs have started to get sore which is exactly as I'd expect just before AF.  I've also started to get sore down below - again this is a normal pre-AF symptom.

I guess I just have to wait and see....


----------



## armi

Oh and it is a  .


----------



## TQ

Congrats armi!  That's great news!


----------



## vickied

hi girls still on my 2ww on day 9 and my symptoms keep changing at first i had awfull cramps and sore sore boobs big well i wish but big for me lol
and on day 8 nothing not a single thing well sorry but my nipple are tender but boobs back to norm has anyone had this


----------



## Sunshine73

I recently got a natural BFP after 2 failed ICSI's, and I had period pains and even enough spotting to believe AF had arrived (I'd even started using protection, but then it stopped).

I don't recall feeling any different during the 2WW - possibly because I wasn't expecting anything to happen, but I did have a couple of dizzy spells.

Good luck!


----------



## tixy

couldnt resist looking at this! 
well i have sore boobs have had since day 6/7, dont normally get sore boobs on Tx even when i was on extra cyclogest last time.....im on gestone 50mg this time. they are more sore in the evenings and at night.
got sore back at bottom very very mild not sure in my imagination. had some pains in left ovary around day 7/8! hardly any cramps since!
peeing quite abit/ bloated but i do get that anyway....its more so towards the end of the day.
tired but that could be lack of exercise.....not running, swimming or cycling.
OR...........it could ALL be in my imagination! 

lets see what Friday brings??


----------



## Avon Queen

good luck     my main symptoms was hormonal (very!) and slight af like pinces


----------



## fl0

I had v few symptoms. About 10 days into 2WW had stomach cramps, very similar to AF cramps but that only lasted 1 evening and a bit of the next morning.  Bit of a fuzzy head and a few bad nights' sleep too.  Hardly anything.  Hang in there if you are 2WW'ing, seems to me that symptoms are very hit and miss as a way to tell if you are preg, we all want them though of course!  I hope it works for you!


----------



## harmony802005

another sympton i had and still have is the wetness downstairs feels like i have wet myself dont know if anyone else have got that x


----------



## Stephanie K

Hi Ladies,
I got my BFP yesterday. I really thought that it hadn't worked this time as the only symptoms I had were AF type pains and waking up really hot in the night! 

Good luck to everyone
xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya ladies,

just been reading through all the posts n was wondering if anyone can help my confusion 

im on cd31 of 29/31. Normally my af arrives in the morning. she wasnt here on the 29th so i was expecting her 2day i done a hpt y'day but it was invalid!  but.....

_*Please be warned that from here on in there is way TMI lol*_

2day at about 1ish i went to the loo n put a tampon in to see if there was any blood, when i pulled it out there was a fair bit of a light pink cm stuff so i put another tampon in n left it for half an hour. went back 2 the bathroom n there was just a little bit of light pink blood but nothing like a period!!! i have had af type cramps near my left ovary and near my belly button.

Could this be implantation bleeding or is it 2 late in the cycle for that?

Did anyone else experiance this n got a BFP?!

Thanks in advance & sorry for going into way tmi but im just so


----------



## Fola

Just wanted to thank you for a great poll.  

It has really cheered me up. I am in the middle of my 2ww and was feeling a bit low but as I read your various symtons to my DH we got more and more excited - so much so he is now cheering me every time I burp and f--t!  Hopefully the only time in my life that it'll happen!  


Thanks again
XXFola


----------



## sprinkle

Hi ladies...
I must have read this post a million times whilst on my 2ww. I got a BFP and these were my symptons, the whole way through:
Period pains
SPotting
Emotional change
Frequent peeing
Painful boobs
I also had 2x hot flushes

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies - FAB thread. 

I am on last day of 2ww and OTD is tomorrow with a blood test at 9am and results due tm at 2pmish.
I had 2 x Grade B 8 Cell 3 day embies transferred on 11th Septemebr.

I have noted slightly tender (.)(.) and feeling tired but I must say I have one symptom above all others that is reallly making me wonder. Since Wednesday inclusive I have had a really strange dizzy, fuzzy, hangovery sort of head pretty much 24 hours a day as I wake up to pee in the night its there even. I have to say I do remember that I had this when I got pg last tx (miscarried at 8 weeks) but not as much or as strong as this. I just dont know if its the prog pessaries or could it be what I am hoping for??    

Also, I am peeing loads and when I need to go BOY I need to get there fast but I am drining loads with 2 l of water, 1 l milk, pineapple juice etc etc....

Please let this be a good sign....?


----------



## Lentil

Ladies - Just to let you know that I got BFN. 
So sad.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Amandajb

I'm so very sorry to hear your news.

Sending  


Amanda


----------



## ernie

Flowerpot

I'm on my 2ww and the organisation of you questionare made me smile  . I like your thinking.

I am only on day 4 and have sore nipples.  Does anyone think that this is far to soon to get that kind of symptom? I do get this before my DA sometimes. I also have bloating and pain in my lower abdomen but these are just left over from  OHSS I had.

Oh and my lower backs sore but I think this is from lying on the sofa all week!

Ernie


----------



## Button76

Hi Ladies

Thought it was about time I added to this poll as it helped keep me sane during the 2ww!

My main symptom was about a week after blast transfer which was a very sharp period type cramp.  It kept on coming and going for the next couple of weeks.  Only lasted about 20 seconds at a time but just felt different to normal.

Good Luck everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## Sarah E

Got BFP today - 1st time lucky - I cant believe it!!!

Symptoms on 2ww were;

Day 7 - Severe Night Sweat - Legs wet through

Day 8 - Severe PMT,  Headache & Dizziness every day from here on

Day 9 - Headache & Red Spots, Mild Cramping, Brown Sludge Mucus turning to Brown Mucus Blob -  Feeling it was all over. Stopped at tea time.

Day 10 - Watery Blood Spots & Mild Cramping which stpped mid morning - like belt too tight round uterus and every day from here on - this is the day I would say I know I was pregnant.

Day 13 onwards - increased sense of smell (i.e fish, bins, popcorn at cinema, towels and bed clothes smelt fusty)

Day 14 - Salsa tasted like chemicals

Day 15 onwards - pressing on bladder, increased need to go to toilet even if just been!!

Also had shooting pains down inner thighs 2/3 times during 2nd week which may or may not be a coincidence.

Hope that helps

A very happy

Sarah E xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Two main ones for me that were different in my 2WW that went onto a BFP that I didn't get before where my stomach feeling like I'd properly pulled a muscle when I moved and full on dizziness when I stood up.


----------



## Kookymare

Thought AF was on the way for sure cos i got sore boobs, tiredness and stomach cramps in my 2ww. However I just got my   yey!  Now hoping and   that I stay that way.


----------



## Lentil

Congrats Honey!! xxx


----------



## jojotall

After an agonising 2ww with my second IVF attempt, feeling very negative throughout the whole 2 weeks, I tested positive this morning.  I didn't have any symptoms, didn't feel implantation, not one sore booby, no nausea, nothing.  Just plain old period pains from day 12dpt and felt totally like AF cramps nothing unusual at all.  I still feel nothing except I have a little HPT with two little lines on which is good enough for me


----------



## Lentil

Congrats JoJo    

Kooky - Did you do anything different at all to get your natural BFP? What made you test? 
I have a v erratic cycle but average 42 days and I am on CD32 so getting anxious now.
L
xxxx


----------



## Kookymare

Lentil

I Kinda stopped trying to conceive. We only "did it" once last month. I went off sex and got all disheartened. Just  thought i might be ovulating so gave it one last chance as it were, before going to the fertility clinic. I did sit with a wheat bag on my tummy every chance i got afterwards, i heard it's supposed to help implantation if you keep it warm. And thats it. I just carried on as normal because i didn't really believe it would happen. Just goes to show theres always hope.
I did a test because my cycle is regular, almost to the point of knowing what hour AF will arrive. Howerver the first two tests were negative, i didn't test positive until a week later.

Good luck hon, i know the waiting is awful. Try keeping positive   easier said than done, i Know I didn't. I really thought It was pmt . You just never know.


----------



## Lentil

wow wow wow 

I am hoping afresh. I do have backache quite bad but then I got that when i was pg and i get it before AF so who knows. I think she is on her way as i have been feeling irritable but i am trying to stay positive      

Have a lovely pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Guys

Just wanted to write on this board as I know the 2WW is total hell so here goes......After ET I had absolutely no symptoms apart from painful boobs which was definately the cyclogest as I normally take this every month! In this week I felt fighting fit, had no twinges, af pains.....nothing! On day 8pet I got a headache and my boobs became less sore, on day 9pet I had a sore lower back and on off AF pains (i tested on this day which was 13 days pec). I also got spots halfway through and a slightly sore throat in the morning. After 14 dpet my stomach was very bloated......and still is  

Hope this helps

Marie


----------



## moomin05

Having used this thread as my life saver for my 2ww thought I had better update you all with what symptoms etc I had.  In the first week nothing much, but literally the first day of the second week, the AF pains started and they were painful at times, as well as the back ache, tiredness and the sore boobs!  

But all were good signs as I tested 2 days early and got a BFP which just got stronger and stronger on the other days leading up to the OTD !

xxxx


----------



## *grace

I read this thread so many times during my TWW ! For the first week I had really sore boobs - but that must have been the progesterone pessaries as it would have been too early to be pregnancy related. Then they disappeared about day 9, convincing me that the IVF hadn't worked. I got a bit tearful, but tested anyway on 12days past embryo transfer and got a BFP !  The one thing I definitely noticed was that in the run up to my period, I usually get a few spots. Wheras this time - skin was as clear as day ( prob due to lots of brazil nuts and no drinking ! ) 
Good luck Gxx


----------



## Lentil

Girlies - I cant tell you how excited/anxious I am.....well I think I am on 10 dpo according to OPK's but on day 44 of 42 day cycle   Really confused and not sure what to think but   this could be our chance as have fuller feeling boobies and back ache but also have a spot on my nose   ! Told you I was confused!!


----------



## Kookymare

Ooo Lentil! I got a spot on my nose before my BFP. When will you test then?
Kooky x


----------



## Lentil

Kooky - I nearly just   with happiness when I read that!   
I am going to wait until Saturday to test if no AF by then as that will be 15 dpo and cd 49           
Thank you hunni!! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kookymare

Hi Lentil
I'll be keeping everything crossed for you then m' dear.    that your hopes become real.

                          Kooky


----------



## flowerpot

here I am back again to my own thread 

I am now on the 2ww madness once again!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Lentil

welcome back to the crazy world of the 2ww! xx


----------



## ready4Family

Love this thread...as I'm going nuts on the 2ww.

For me, I've experienced:
- butterfly feeling in my stomach
- tummy ache
- light headedness

I'm sure they are due to the progesterone but am hoping otherwise


----------



## ready4Family

PS - Ooops sorry...realize I was only suppsed to write if I got a BFP.  Still in 2ww so don't know the result.


----------



## Lentil

Still no AF but still all BFN's for me on HPT'S so far   day 1 of cycle was September 21st   
xxxxx


----------



## MummyT

can going off alcohol be an option please?
this is was kinda indicated BFP for me!!!

xxxx

angie


----------



## flowerpot

I finally get to vote on my poll, unfortunately my pregnancy was shortlived but i still got a BFP.

2ww things I got were:

AF pains for 3-4 days 6 days past ET (convinced implantation)
low and higher backache
orgasms in my sleep couple of times
funny tasting brazil nuts (only one occasion same time as implantation pains)
night and day sweats
lack of concentration (had to really focus when driving)
healthy nails
spots

i think thats it if i remember anything else i'll come back 



xxx


----------



## Marielou

I had a strong cramping pain 8dpo which I recognized from my 2ww with Ethan at around the same time.  Felt like someone was 'biting' my womb. 
Orgasms in my sleep a couple of times. 

Thats it, really!


----------



## Avon Queen

ready4family - sounds good to me


----------



## ready4Family

Avon Queen, thansk for your post.  Sorry I never updated...we did get a BFP last Tuesday.  Couldnt' believe it.  So to sum it up, my symptoms were very minimal but were:
- slight butterfly feeling or twinges first two days following the (blast) transfer
- bit of lightheadedness
- AF like cramping 9 and 10 days after the (blast) transfer.


----------



## Avon Queen

haha i new it!!    congrats!!


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Avon Queen.  I'm currently waiting for that first scan and am so nervous that things won't be right.  Congrats on you expecting twins!  Oh and love the saying in your signature.


----------



## Avon Queen

ready4family -  yeah that saying has helped me get through tx/life, i think i heard it first on here, just adopted it! yeah i understand being nervous!! im now nervous about premature labour and generally the labour pains!!! i could barely open my eyes in the early scans its not easy is it. heres a new saying thats helped me through pregnancy

"every day is a step closer" say that every night before bed (in your head). im still grateful for everyday that passes


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Avon.  I'll remind myself that (i.e. your saying) every night..and just pray that each day things get stronger and stronger.  Good luck to you.


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi girls
well im back.....first real month of ttc with new partner.

Awaiting to hear back from blood test on thurs to whether i ovulated to whether i test but basically i have suffered af like cramps/aches for 1-2weeks now and im on day 27! this is unusual for me as im usually having cycles of 3-4mths apart and dont feel much until 2nd month...I just feel different!

'so i have fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Avon Queen

special mum - good luck


----------



## Becky39

Ladies, Helloooooooo

I got my BFP (finally!!) an had lots of symptoms of AF arriving (still do) 
One thing i did have (3 x times) which isnt on the list, was headaches with an aura (silver lines, tunnel vision) after getting the third one, i decided to test @ 12dpo an i saw a faint line ... re-tested @ 13dpo with a clear blue which said i WAZ PREGNANT (they really should make those with a wee congratulations on em too hehe)

Xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

congrats becky


----------



## Bibi

Hi,

I got my first ever   today after icsi. I wanted to encourage anyone who has had AF pains during the 2ww. I had some really bad AF cramps and still get dull aching most days. I was convinced this was bad news and spent the 2ww thinking that the   was about to visit. Its very hard when you associate these with AF arriving each month so it made me  .

I also had some lightheadedness and went off coffee quite quickly.

Who knows whats happening next but these were what I had and am shocked that I got a BFP.

Bibi xx


----------



## Avon Queen

bibi - thats mother nature for you, giving you af pains as a pregnancy symptom!! congratulations hun, and what a lovley time of year to get this news


----------



## Topkat08

Congrats 2 everyone who has got that long awaited bfp      

Hope u dont mind me gatecrashing, i got that long awaited bfp last week! but im a little worried, i had sore/sensitive nipples up until today, they are still a little sore/sensitive but not as bad as y'day! Has anyone else experianced this n still had a healthy pregnancy?! 


P.S The symptoms i had were: 
strange pains below my belly button (that lasted just seconds)
needing the loo a lot
increased appetite
sore nipples


Thanks in advance x


----------



## Avon Queen

topkat - i hardly felt pregnant at all at the beginning, and my boobs are still flat and non impressive! the slight pains and the increased appetite i had they were the main symptoms i had


----------



## JJ1980

I am sooooo pleased I found this thread.  I'm testing on Boxing Day and so far have been doing well with my PMA but today have had mild AF type cramps on and off and was convinced it was all over but I now have my PMA back.  It's not over til the fat lady sings and all that!

Jen xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Jen, I had AF like cramps also a few days before test day...and got a BFP!  Good luck


----------



## JJ1980

Cramps seem to have stopped today.  Am thinking that yesterday was the day I would probably have had bad cramps if I had had my AF as normal going by my usual cycle so maybe my body was just going through the motions.  Who knows!?!  Roll on Friday - at least tomorrow will go quickly!  Hope you all have a lovely Christmas!

Jen xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Jen, sounds promising.  I had the exact same thing...2 days of AF like cramps and then felt normal again.  Good luck!


----------



## JJ1980

Oooh I hope so!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Bibi

I had some bad cramping during my 2ww and also a continuous dull ache for most of 2ww and I got a BFP so it can be good.

Bibi xx


----------



## ready4Family

Jen, did you test?  Hope you got good news.


----------



## Spaykay

One symptom I got was burping more!!!   very pleasant I don't think!

kay xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Bad news for me I'm afraid.  BFN and now the worst period ever!  

Jen xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

jj1980 -      sorry for your bfn hun


----------



## Spaykay

JJ1980 - really sorry hun.  

Kay xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Jen, so sorry for your result.  Really thought it was going to be otherwise.


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for support guys!  
Lots of alcohol been consumed since OTD!!! 


Jen xxx


----------



## ashtons mummy

Hiya everyone.
Im on the 2ww an atm am gettin pains in my tummy, the thing is i dnt like to read to much into it as i always end up disappointed could anyone give me any advice plz


----------



## Lentil

I know how you feel sweety - I am desp trying to not read things into things too. 

I see you already have a child - did you get this with your last BFP? Or do you normally at this stage> I know these seem like obvious questions but I know how it feels when you are in the fog of a 2ww!!


----------



## ashtons mummy

Hiya.
No i got a few of the things but dint knw at the time i had metallic taste an pains in my belly. But its different cause i dont knw if its the same an i dnt wanna read in2 it. it feels alike lol.


----------



## Lentil

well fingers crossed for you that these are good signs. xx

Just for record today and yesterday DH has said how tired I look and I have felt mildly sicky and slightly light headed yesterday and today. I am worried about my Dads health at the moment though so that is quite possibly related to that rather than any symptoms. White cm yesterday - but (.Y.) not painful - i did think nips might have looked brown rather than pink last night....maybe am just going 2ww


----------



## Avon Queen

lentil

this is the hardest bit about 4 days b4 test day - hold on hun - you are nearly there  

my main symptoms were mild af pains & very hormonal (boobs didnt change)....but every pregnancy different as miscarriage my boobs grew and i didnt have the af pains....but you should have SOME symptoms if you are pregnant....as a general rule...though i know some people dont...but with my BFN i felt no different


----------



## JJ1980

I don't think you can read anything into anything with tx!  Keep up your PMA and hopefully your dreams will come true.

JEn xxx


----------



## Lentil

Thanks ladies - Have decided to wait until 21st if no AF by then.....but tempted to do one today as its our wedding anniversary xx


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi Ladies,

May I join you in the 2WW madness?

I'm worried it hasn't worked because my boobs feel normal. I ALWAYS get naughty painful swollen boobs before AF, and as soon as I did the trigger shot my boobs felt so swollen and tender. I was walking around holding them to stop them hurting    But, they don't hurt now. I know no one can say yay or nay but please can you put it into perspective for me?

I've been peeing a heck of a lot - but I've been drinking lots too
I've had a funny taste in my mouth - but only once and not since
I've got an increased appetit - Yes, it doesn't take a lot of stress to make me hit the fridge and attempt to bury my feelings in a vat of icecream
I've got AF style pains - But lots of people have said that could be a BFP sign
I've got strange tightenings and pains I've not had before  - but having endo and adhesions maybe I have had them before and not paid any attention

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going insane! I just want some sort of sign its worked!! 

For those who got nipple darkening, what stage did that happen?

Thanks,
Carys
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

lentil - howd you get on hun?      

pinkcarys - hiya, nipple darkening much later in pregnancy i believe  
AF pains were my main sign, i think that these twinges are the main sign, i didnt have any of those with my BFN.
boobs wernt tender at all

the funny taste/peeing/appetite increase could happen anyway. main thing is the twinges hun 


good luck


----------



## Lentil

AF for me again


----------



## Avon Queen

lentil - sorry to hear that hun


----------



## spankysbird

sarahstewart said:


> Flower - I had AF pains - much stronger than usual and earlier.....lots of BIG spots AND a coldsore!!!!! Oh and dry skin


I am also on my 2ww with AF pains and now a coldsore so fingers crossed its not as bad as it all seems!! I test on Friday 20th

xx


----------



## FairyDust2012

just started the 2ww,  feeling bloated and had a upset tum today...but thinking that may be to do with the met lol or the chinese last night!!

boobs have been fuller for about 4 days now and ive needed frequent but small wee's too and been feeling achey but all this b4 ovulation and during also.  got 12 days til test day so fingers crossed its our month as we are feeling very positive! xx

Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## jen83

i had a blast transfer on 16th march and tested today got a  

i really thought at times i was making my symptoms up! i felt nausa a few days on and off and waking up with it then it subsiding by the time i ate so just thout i may have been a coinsidience 

my (O) (O) felt more sore the 1st week and then not much this week so that threw me a bit!  

appitite has increase but i love food anyhow!  

my wee seems to be really dark  not sure if that is a symptom 

oh and a few headaches soooo not much really!    


Good Luck to everyone on the 2ww       

jen83


----------



## crazykate

Congratulations Jen  

I'm nearly finished week 1 of 2ww have had a few tummy pains but not really like AF    Testing next Monday


----------



## jen83

lots of    and    for you crazykate    not long to go now hun xxx


----------



## AlittleBird

Hi guys thanks so much for this thread it is such a great help! What a horrid time. Iam snappy and irritable and trying to stay calm but just lost it and had row with hubby -now i am worried sick i have ruined our chances and lost our chance- I just wish he could not argue with me and be more supportive
I have had period, dizzy/muffled head and off food more than usual-before period usually stuff face lol- but i feel bit delicate generally and other day i had funny metal taste - but could this be the progesterone do u think or could be good signs? thats if haven't destroyed chances!
thankyou for inspiration and encouragement lovely ladies xxx


----------



## jessamine

what a great thread, I shall be checking back on here very regularly i predict


----------



## Avon Queen

jen83 - great news, well pleased 4 ya


----------



## melina

Hello! This is a very helpful thread and made me feel so much better.

When I had my first positive after FET (3 years ago) the symptoms were:
Cramping for the first 3 days
Day 9 strong period pains
Day 10 hpt positive

Now I am 9dpt and I will have blood test next week. My symptoms are:
Dry mouth
Period pains
Metallic taste
Nausea (maybe from the pills)
Going to the toilet very often
Watery discharge

I am very confused this time. I hope we have good news next week


----------



## Lentil

Good luck Melina! x


----------



## armi

I can't believe that a funny taste in mouth accounts for such a ow percetage , when it is apparently a really common signal!!!!


----------



## Lentil

Do any of you with BFP's recall feeling a lot hotter generally? I am 3 dpt of 2 x good blastos and I have been roasting all day and yesterday PM...


----------



## Stokey

HI! 

I'm on my 2ww and going   and only 3 days in!!

I have been feeling so sick yesterday and today its coming on again, my (.Y.) feel "different" and they never bother me at all usually, also get hunger shakes but no appetitie at all!
I have just been to the loo and have some creamy discharge, this wait is excruciating.  
Lentil - I have been feeling really hot at times!    I hope you get your lovely BFP hun.xx

allyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil

Hey Stokey,
I had 2 x 5 day good quality blasts put back on Monday and I am really hoping its a good sign. I havent felt sick except for about 5 mins today then it was gone again! 
When is you OTD? Mine is Tuesday! v scared 
xxx


----------



## serenfach

This is a great thread!


----------



## lalaby123

and extremellllllllllllllly bloated.......


----------



## lalaby123

Forgot to add spots in unusual places, return of libido which had disappeared in last 3 years


----------



## serenfach

OH wow! I get to post on this thread after 6 long years!  

Here goes:

increased sense of smell [thought it was my imagination at first, but it wasn't] 
regular af type pains [sometimes BAD aching as opposed to 'acute pain']
increased [yellowish] cm
a few hot flushes
restless.. interrupted sleep
feeling 'damp' down there sometimes
wierd shooting pains - kinda like little electric shocks sometimes - all around my abdomen and vagina
pains in my ovaries like I've pulled a muscle when I move/cough/laugh
a few really nasty headaches - on the one side of my head only, one like you'd have with a hangover and one that affected my eye
craving for garlic bread 
nasty skin breakout 
more frequent peeing, but that's probably due to all the water I'm drinking
severe mood swings
couple of erotic dreams.. which they say can be an indicator of pregnancy?? 
[and a bit TMI.. ] blood in my bogies when I sneezed

.. and a strange one: a feeling of complete calm [swept over me in the middle of a bout of tears last Friday night.. very strange and I can't explain it, but it was an awesome feeling and I felt 100% better/more positive within minutes] It might well have been a baby or babies implanting!!  

I'm currently 4 weeks 3 days: my bbs were sore from tx drugs but that soon passed and it hasn't come back.. I haven't had any nausea, no dizziniess, no implanation bleed, no extreme tiredness, no itchy nipples, no bbs swelling, no odd taste on my mouth, no backache.. so basically I've had very few of the 'usual' preg symptoms.. least, not yet??


----------



## Moshy29

After searching this board during the 2ww I thought it only fair I should my symptoms and hope it is useful.

The day of et and the following day I had AF type pain on/off all day.  Then mild odd twinges (not many) over the next couple of days.  Then nothing for 3 days (apart from sore heavy boobs but I knew that was the cyclogest).  Thursday following ET (5dp3d tfr) strong AF pain all day (am sure this is when my embie/embies implanted!), however then all symptoms completely disappeared so no sore boobs at all, no pain or twinges, no bloating I felt completely normal and how I did on my negative cycle.

On the Monday (9dp 3d tfr) I said to DH, don't get your hopes up as I am 90% sure it hasn't worked.  On tuesday which was day 10 post transfer, I felt mildly nauseous, went dizzy and lightheaded when I got up and I ws getting sharp pains in groin  (similar to those Serenfach mentions above)....and then in the night I was sooooooooo hungry I couldn't get back to sleep and I recognised these symptoms from my previous pgy with DD.  I tested early based on thiss feeling and got our BFP.

Good luck ladies!

Moshy x


----------



## Aloe

Hi there,
I'm new here but just have to talk a little bit....
I've had IVM done in July and  sadly it didn't work. I was very stressed that time so I guess that was the reason for my BFN.
I am now in my 2ww in a medicated frozen cycle (had 2 embryos transfered) and have to do test tomorro 

I'm soooooo desperate to stay positive with all the symptoms I felt or maybe haven't felt....? But as I read above I woke up one night and had this amazing sensation of "Oh my god, I MUST be pregnant" I felt sooooo happy and sure...it was absolutely brilliant and I felt a sensation in my lower tummy 

Then the symptoms got less and less and eventually stopped. After that amazing night I know feel fairly negative and am sooooo scared to do the test tomorrow. I have slightly sore breasts (or rather nipples) and that's about it. Not really any feelings in my tummy, or nausea or .... NOTHING!!!!
I didn't sleep much this night as I kept waking up feeling very negative and sad... soooo scared to do the test tomorrow, I wish I had some symptoms 
Thank you for any replies or similar stories....

XX


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi hun
I dont know if you have come across this thread yet but i think it would help you alot as these are other women who are ttc with tx ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218602.msg3455448#new

Good luck for tomorrow 

SM


----------



## Elby

Good luck to everyone here on the 2WW

I have just done the test this morning and got a wonderful   so thought I would share my symptoms, or lack of, with you as this site has kept me sane for the last 2 weeks.

I had a difficult transfer and ended up having to go back to do it under general anaesthetic, so have attributed the niggling stomach twinges, bloating, pulling etc sensations to that. I've had no spotting, nausea, painful boobs etc. I did have a metallic taste in my mouth for around 30 secs one night that was weird at the time but I thought was too early to mean anytihng - I think this may have been on the day of transfer (day 5) so thought it was something due to the GA. Other than that, I possibly had slight dizziness yesterday but thought it might have just been having my head stuck in a book too long! 

All the best to everyone waiting or, like me, hoping to get unscathed through the next stage

Elby xxx


----------



## mami3

Hi girls,
Have been going through your helpful stories. I am having tx abroad and had 4 blasts transfered on friday 8/01. Had severe pain that night and the following day and was rushed to the er. Ovarian torsion was the diagnosis. Was placed on strong meds and pain stopped. Since then was very bloated, sore boobs, heavy feeling 'down there', headaches, night sweats and dizzy spells. This morning 5dpt I woke up and apart from the headaches zilch, nothing. completely   . What do you girls think. Any hope for a BFP


----------



## armi

On 2ww had forgotten aout this thread.


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi 

Thought I'd post my 2WW symptoms:

Day 5 blast transfer, Day 7 ovary twinges, Day 8 cramping and some back ache, Day 9 sore cramps, Day 10 excruiating pains (in tears), Day 11 AF aches, Day 12 aches and bleed (red blood for one toilet visit), Day 13 - Day 16 AF aches and back ache like AF about to start.  Day 16 - BFP!.

Never thought it was going to be BFP as was in so much pain, really never can tell!

Best wishes to all on 2WW.


----------



## Emeraldgirl

Morning all

what a wonderful thread this is, have just stumbled upon it.

I am 9 days past a 5 day transfer with donor eggs, am due to test on Thursday.  For my last 2 pessaries, ie. this morning and yesterday evening, i had a very light brown discharge come back down with all the pessary gunk.  I had resigned myself that I would wake up this morning with a period, but nothing.  Is this normal, I really was setting myself up for the worst.  No bleeding so I'm still hopeful but on constant knicker alert.  Has anyone had this and gone on to have a BFP.

Dee xx


----------



## Spaykay

vERY NORMAL - sorry not to reply earlier...this is the perfect time for implantation spotting! Good luck for testing, 

Kay xxx


----------



## Emeraldgirl

thanks Kay, I stupidly did a test on Monday evening which came up as negative, but just hoping it was too early, still some brown discharge with a hint of red, but no period yet, so testing tomorrow.  

Dee xx


----------



## Spaykay

girl with early bfn on other thread just got bfp on test day so  

Kay xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

i tested 4 days early got BFN. tested night before test day got BFP.


----------



## Kitten 80

I have all the same symtoms as Serefach apart from the garlic and pains in overys I am 1 week late but not tested as I am a chicken I had a failed cycle of ICSI on 28th jan so a bit nervouse of the pee sticks.


----------



## Emeraldgirl

well done Avon Queen, what a fantastic result. 

Dee x


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks emerald girl....i had bad luck for years and im so glad something went in my favour for once!!


----------



## sandy2009

This thread kept me busy during 2ww...  

I had 5 day past transfer (queasyness, diarrhoea, white head spot break out, strong smell, twinges) then it was af type pains with queasyness for the 2 weeks....  on 13dpt .. bpf... 

(other symptoms could be meds - tiredness, yellow wee/more frequent weeing esp in morning, sore boobs)

xx


----------



## jessamine

This thread is great.

I am 3dp 3dt with one donor embie.  I can't say that I have had any symptoms but don't know if I am supposed to feel the same as with regular IVF?  On tx with my own eggs (all BFN'S) I had heavy and tender (.)(.)'s initially but not this time, I don't have any aches but then I havn't had ec, I think I might have had some slight sensations on previous tx's because of ec but can't remember. The only thing I have had is a slight headache from day of et until yesterday evening but nothing today and that I have put down to the bad weather!

Anyone out there with a BFP from DE have any symptoms and when did they start?

Thanks


----------



## Trix100

Hi,

I got a BFP with donor eggs and had AF pains, terrible PMS, was very boated and lower back pains from about 4/5 days past transfer.  I was so convinced it hadn't worked I was already thinking about what I would do next.  Nobody was as shocked as me when I got a BFP.

However, I have recently had a shock natural BFP and had no symptoms what so ever until about 3 weeks past ovulation.  I had the the total opposite syptoms to the first time so it just goes to show everytime is different.

I am wishing you all the luck in the world and have my fingers crossed that you get a BFP on test day.

T xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hello all,

Did anyone get sore down below during the 2WW and still get a BFP? I usually get sore like this just before my period, so it's really made me feel despondent today. I'm 11 days post EC today. I've had lots of AF pains, and dizziness so was feeling quite positive until this soreness started....

Thanks.


----------



## MrsG95

Hi Ladies,

Glad to be able to add my BFP symptoms to the list! 

If you are reading this in your 2WW as I was every day (!) my symptoms were too mild to convince me that I would get a BFP and also so similar to AF symptoms that I was v worried it hadnt worked again. It is only retrospectively that I can label them as BFP symptoms.

Lots of dizzy spells/feeling faint (thought it was heat/stress) (didnt get this with previous BFP)
Occasional sore boobs, tingly nips
Cramps throughout the 2WW from day 5 past ET
Spots (didnt get this with previous BFP)

Wishing everyone lots of love & luck! xxxx

PS I used Natal Hypnotherapy CD during TX and highly recommend! xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

i am now 8DPT but experianceing lots and lots of clear cm, i stand up and then feel like i have set myself, no blood or  stained cm.
is this a good sign, i also have a headache today and a few cramps.

many thx lisa


----------



## baby maryam

Hello all,
I found this thread quite helpful. I am currently on 2 ww, and my symptoms are as follows: 
large, painful and veiny boobs, tummy cramps but not AF like, strong sence of smell, emotions change, frequent peeing (increased liquid intake), night sweats.
I also have a lot of gas... and frequent constipation.


----------



## pazienza

For my two BFPs (one ended with a beautiful baby, the other with 8 weeks mc), I had NO symptoms at all!
Am I normal?


----------



## Hope_1987

Congrats on all these BFP storys! Great thread so thought i would leave message so i can find it again i have read through all 14 pages as im in 2ww and looking for any signs or symptoms. Hopefully i will be able to give you all my BFP symptoms soon  . Test on thursday by blood test at clinic. Good luck everyone in 2ww. xx


----------



## irishgirlie

Just wanted to come on and give some hope to others on 2WW.  I had AF type pains for the last week of the 2WW and really thought it was all over on the day before OTD.  Well I tested just to make sure before I started drinking a bottle of wine to console myself and was amazed that I got a BFP!  Can't believe it!!  Keep the faith ladies xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

love this story of your irishgirlie   just juice and water now huni and a few herbal tea's   xxxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

I too read this thread during my 2ww & have just added my symptoms. It shows that there are so many different ones! I didn't have any spotting or sore boobies at all but I did have cramps most days, period pains, that full heavy feeling you get before a period (one day i didnt dare go to the loo in case it had started!) and I felt really thirsty, especially in the first few days after transfer.

Lots of luck & babydust to everyone on the 2ww. Don't give up hope 
xx


----------



## Lou La

Hello, I had this page bookmarked during my 2ww so thought I would add my symptoms, I had AF type cramping & backache I am hot all of the time especially at night, my boobs were bigger and sore but I think this was more down to the progesterone, I also had implantation bleeding for 3 days (4dp 5dp & 6dp a 5dt) just very light brown when I wiped however on the middle day of IB I had some red when I wiped and I thought it was all over but then it stopped just completely clear the next evening! Then a positive pregnancy test 3 days later confirmed our happy news! 

Since getting my BFP I have been peeing a lot more (every hour) and have been having nausea, it starts with a funny taste that turns into heartburn then feeling really sick if I don't eat but then I still feel sick after I eat for a while but I didn't select nausea/peeing more as one of my symptoms as I didn't get it until after!

Anyway good luck to you all   and I hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much

Lou x x


----------



## Gladys07

Any ladies that are reading this and then go on to get a BFP, please post on here as it has helped me immensely in the 2ww

Dx


----------



## wendycat

Hello

I just got an early BFP, it's two days before my OTD. Here are my symptoms:


Boobs though originally sore, are now not really sore during the day, but slightly sore on an evening
Needing a nap midday (I'll miss that when I go back to work) and an early night, but generally feeling quite energetic
nausea, but only when I'm hungry or traveling in the car
increased sense of smell
AF pains, but only occasionally
Some dizzy spells and light headedness
Slight change in CM
I was going to say a loss of appetite, but actually I'm quite hungry today
A penchant for supernoodles


----------



## misha moo

Hey Ladies

Though i would post and give a bit of  a different input, i had no symptoms during the 2ww and huge lack of them now and i am over 9wks preg! Really felt disappointed by my lack of them on 2ww and it was making me think it was going to be a negative. I have only had AF type pains during my preg and was also starting to get convinced that there was nothing going on in there however scans have showed baby grown well. So to any ladies not having anything symptoms during the 2ww, its doesn't mean you will get a BFN!!  

Good luck to any 2ww ladies xx


----------



## suzy2509

HI are cold symptoms normal? I have woke with a sore throat and blocked nose


----------



## Gladys07

Suzy...OTD for me is tomorrow, but I have had this also and I have read a few people that have also had.  I am hoping it is

Dxx


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

This thread was a god send during my two week wait, I read almost every day to keep me positive.

I got a  moment on Friday!!! I am so ecstatic and happy and spent most of Friday crying and smiling.

Below are what I have experienced so far.

In the 2ww after day 8 I got a lot of cramping that felt like a *pulled muscle, this was my main and practically only symptom* throughout so I looked it up and found out that it is a hormone called Relaxin that is secreted in pg that helps your pelvis change shape and move apart ready for your uterus to grow...but it also has the effect of making you prone to pulling muscles etc as everything starts to relax!! This is a pregnancy sign.

I had an odd taste in mouth every now and then but lasted a minute and went. 
Dizzy feeling on two occasions for abbot 1/2 hour but also felt similar to when AF is due
Day before OTD I felt that Af feeling 
Stuffy nose throughout with blood and still have

Any ladies reading this please keep this thread going as it is so helpful and of course wish you alter best for a BFP.

Dxx


----------



## Carey

Hi Ladies,

I have had this lovely thread bookmarked throughout my 2ww, which was actually 18 days for me!!!!!! It drove me crazy towards the end   but it paid off as i got my   yesterday  

Looking back i suppose i did have a few symptoms which i will list below

- Sore boobs on & off
- Cramping & twinging
- Abit lighthead now & then
- Flt sick once or twice
- Tiredness

I hope this helps anybody that is reading This post & remember stay positive


----------



## louisem25

Congrats Carey!
I too have just got my BFP and had symptoms which I kept thinking would lead to a BFN.
Mine were:

Period Pains 
Cramps
Bad lower back
Felt a bit sicky at times
Bloated!
Wind lol

I loved this thread as it gave me hope for my BFP. xx


----------



## Carey

Congrats to you too Louise.... Yay a BFP   Are you having an early scan? 

I forgot Ive had wind too..... lol   DH hasn't been impressed  

xxxx


----------



## louisem25

Lol, Wind just can't be helped 
I haven't called my clinic yet as my test day isn't actually until tomorrow.
They usually book you in for a scan in a couple of weeks though. I can't wait for it  !

What about you? 

xxxx


----------



## Carey

What made you test early? Hopefully not too much of a wait for your scan then  

I'm not sure how i managed it  but i didn't test early. I called my clinic yesterday to let them know & they have asked me to do another test in a week (Monday) to make sure its still a BFP it bloody better be   then to call them again & they will arrange my scan. I did do two different make tests yesterday & they were both positive so I'm happy with that. Did you do more than one? lol

xx


----------



## toops

Hi all, I am on my 2ww and due to test next Tues 19th. My symptoms have been:-
sicky, lighheaded, windy pops (!), hungry, bigger boobs, itchy nipples and feeling very horny last few days, a little bit of beige spotting on two separate ocassions. 
Just hoping I get a positive result. This thread is great, I feel normal! Thank you xxx


----------



## Carey

Hi toops, 

Good luck with your test on Tue not long now, i hope you get your BFP xxxxx


----------



## toops

Thank you Carey - congrats to you!!!!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!


Had my pregnancy confirmed yersterday by the hospital levels are 464! 

Symptoms I had were period feeling pains that were mild came and went
Veiny b's fuller 
Having to go to the loo more to wee 
Had a feeling that it had worked


----------



## Carey

Sweet73 - Congrats on you BFP


----------



## Loll

Hello lovely Ladies
Please can anyone shed light on my current situation?....I stopped ttc some months ago but for some strange reason for the past couple of days am wondering IF i might have fallen preggers!!!! scared to think about it too much but maybe one of you lovely ladies can shed some light on wether or not am going insane or there is another explantion??... Firstly the 1st day of my last period was 19th of Aug.  My hubby works away from home but we had sex on day 10 x2 and day 11 x1 only because my hubby was home and for no other reson than we wanted to. Didnt think anything of it but for the past couple of days i have had pain/discomfort low dwn and slightly to the right side of where my womb is, it was a little on and off but when i coughed i felt a tight pulling pain around that same place, abit like i had pulled somthing! i am feeling wet in the knicker area not like ov cm but wet! This is what as made me think ..could i be To add to this i have been a little emotional for the past few days also. I am today on day 17 of my cycle and when last used ov monitor i was ovulating day 12 (i last tested this in Feb 2011) Today i have so far felt no strange pains or discomfort. I am due on around day 26 to 28 so far too early to think about testing. My boobs are not really tender but starting to feel alittle tingly but then they do that leading upto af so nothing out of the norm in that area. Surly i couldnt possibly be, surly it cant be ovulation pains so late in my cycle as this would of been day 15 and 16, surly there is another explanation Please can anyone tell me if they have had symptoms like mine whether it went on to be a BFP or not. Feeling rather strange about the whole me thing and wondering what the hell as been happening over the past couple of days inside my body. Just want to add i am still wet in the knicker area! Really sorry for some of the tmi but i am confussed right now!
I have posted this on other sites but didnt say that i have also woke during the night feeling very hot indeed. As for peeing thats hard for me to say because i pee alot anyway lol

Big congrats to all you lovely Ladies 
Loll x x


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Loll


My only symptom I had started on day 8 of 2ww and was like a pulled muscle, on side and under bellybutton. It is a pregnancy hormone called relaxin.

Good luck hon and let us know you get on 

Dx


----------



## Loll

Thank you Gladys07 not heard of that before but thats helpfull to know x


----------



## Honeybear17

Hi girls

I am new on this thread. I have been searching for some reassurance and came across this so thought I would say hi to you all.

I had my EC on 26th Aug and ET on 28th Aug. I had 1 embie transferred. I am currently on my 2ww and my test date is 11th Sept (this Sunday) however going to hold out till 12th Sept as I feel the 11th is an unlucky day due to the 10th anniv of the twin towers. I was admitted to hospital last Friday with OHSS. I had a huge stomach full of fluid. My bloods came back extremely high. I was in so much pain I couldnt walk, move or even go to the toilet without being in excrutiating pain. I was placed on a drip and after 3 days I was sent home and feel a whole lot better and although still not 100% I am improving every day. I have 5/6 days till my OTD. The past 2 days I have been experiencing some cramps in my uterus/ovary area. So much so that last night they woke me up in the middle of the night. I have felt so very low today and woke in tears because I felt that everything was starting to crumble and AF was on her way. My (.)(.) are so sore too and my nipples are ultra sensative but that is probably the Cyclogest. I know that these can be a sign of PG and I am keeping everything crossed and praying that it works. I speak to my embie every day.

People have said to me 'you just know when you are pregnant' 'you feel different'. How do you know? What do you feel? It is so frustrating but I dont know how I should be feeling!!!! For someone that has never been pregnant before I guess it is hard to explain. I feel the same as every other month when AF is due. I want this so much and have waited so long for this. I hope that the OHSS has not hindered this chance. 

Hope everyone is well.

Honeybear xx


----------



## Loll

Honeybear- Firstly i would like to say welcome to the 2ww and being pupo    Sorry to hear about you illness but glad to hear your feelin abit better. Right i have 3 children to a previous marrage and now married to a man who as not had children and this is why at my age i have been ttc. When i was pregnant with my 1st two (now age 25 and 23) i was very young and both was planed pregnancys. It was diffrent back then as they was no sites to read up on and docs didnt test untill a week after your missed period but  if i remember right i didnt know i was pregnant until missed period but seem to remember sore boobs which happened around time of missed period i had no other symptoms and the morning sickness kicked in big time around week 8. With my last child (now age15) i had been diagnosed with endo and had had lab done and also dye through the tubes. I was waiting for an appointment to go back and discuss where to go from there. I was due on just after new year now keep in mind the last thing on my mind then was getting preggers but my boobs started to tingle and feel tender and i started thinking "if i didnt know anybetter i would swear i was pregnant" this was just a feeling that i cant explain i just felt! Anyway to cut along storie short i decided on the 8th of Jan to do a test just so it would show negative and then af would arrive. To my surprice and my hubbys it turned out to be BFP this was just days after my missed period. My appointment with the doc was that week on the 10th and he was has surprised has i was, he scaned me and there she was, i went on to bleed at 8,12 and 16 weeks but went on to deliver a perfect little girl. I have had 2 miscarrages one before my 1st born and one after my 2nd was born, both of these had been unplaned pregnancys. The 1st miss was at 12 weeks and i was so ill from before my missed period up untill i discovered i was pregnant which by then was 6/7 weeks, this was due to a contraceptive pill the doc had put me and so any symptom i had was brushed off as the dam pill making me ill. The 2nd miss, well i didnt get the chance to know i was pregnant has this was before my endo had been discovered and i was having a lot of female problems at that time. My period arrived when it should off but i lost a rather large thing and was in pain so i took it to the docs and told i was having a miss, I am telling you all this to show that somtimes you know nothing and other times its a feeling. I think when your waiting to fall preggers your mind is in tune with your body and when your not well untill your missed period you prob just dont think about it so any little sign is then not seen. I had stopped ttc but then this last month i have had symptoms i am thinking they must of been stronger symptoms than usual af like symptoms or it wouldnt of been in my mind (more so the wet knicker part) also that the symptoms have been earlyer in my cycle than usual. Who knows but time will tell. Good luck chick hope all goes well for you x

Afm- I believe that my early symptoms are part of  a dreaded cold/flu bug that i have woken to.  Headache, stuffy nose, aches all over, so tired but cant sleep and basicly i feel like crap. I left work early yesterday due to dizzy spells that i now believe was the start of this cold/flu bug!!! My boobs are alittle sensertive and i am aware of a dull ache dwn below my wetness as now turned to just moist (sorry for tmi) and i am now cycle day 20 so this will be the reason as af is not too far away. The only strange thing is that all tho boobs tend to go a little tender during my last week of cycle i rarely get cramps and if i do they are either day before af or on the day of af never days before. Oh well time for hot water bottle and back to bed for me.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies wishing you a happy and healthy pregnance and to all you ladies waiting hope you all get your bfp 

Love loll x
sorry for typo,s prob done afew but not well enough to go back and correct lol


----------



## Ems2

Hi Ladies, just wanted to say I love this thread, i've been worrying for the last few days that my aching pains / twinges are my AF coming and got quite down, but reading this thread has bounced me back into a good mood in the hope that it may not be over yet and I can still be positive.  

thanks to all you lovely ladies who have posted symptoms of BFP - it is a massive help .  only 5 more days to OTD - eek xxx


----------



## Loll

Hi Ems2 Good luck for your test date not long now    Can i ask if this is a natural 2week wait or are you pupo? if so how are you been feeling ?? 

Sorry its just dawned on me your pupo so sorry not thinking propley its this dam cold lol


----------



## pinkcat

Hi ladies,

This thread is for members to record what symptoms they experienced in the 2ww that resulted in a BFP.

For general 2ww chat please use the threads in the main area:

TTC naturally http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263044.0

Sep 2ww with tx http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269490.0

Good luck!


----------



## Toothfairy

Dear Pinkcat

Creating this thread was a blessing.. It has put at ease on many issues.. I had my ET today 1 blastocyte implanted!! Advised OTD is 18th.. 

Fingers cross and pray the next 10days go smoothly... 

Hope everyone else is well! The one thing my embryologist advised me on today was stop stressing and to drink only 3 litres of water. I am at a risk of OHSS but she said not to consume more fluids.. 

The nurses at my ACU are amazing.. They also advised get good sleep and to take the cyclogest before bedtime to alow maximum effect.. Dont know how true that is but worth a try.. 

Have heard brazil nuts are beneficial... Anyone else tried this..


----------



## Loll

Hi All
Quick question for you lovely ladies that got your BFP's... Did any one test and get bfn then tested two or more days later and got your bfp's

Please answer if you can has this would be a great help. I tested on day 26 and bfn but feel preggers i know i know may be wishful thinking but i actually really do feel it and am now getting very scared as its day 28 for me tomorrow and dont want to see another bfn. No signs af will come but then i dont always get signs. I have had a very strange month and will list all symptoms if/when i get a bfp but for now could really do with hearing some positve stories
Love Loll x


----------



## Pippy01

Hi loll , just looked on here and saw your post and thought I'd ask how you are getting on . I am waiting to test tomorrow although tested earlier today and got a bfn so thinking the worst it's my otd  tomorrow 16th so keeping fingers crossed. 
U hope you got your bfp and all is well . If not big hugs and love to you both stay positive. Just wanted to give you a quick message while passing xx


----------



## Loll

Hi all
Pippy thanks for asking but got af this morning so all over. Must of been wishful thinking only. was upset this morning but ok about it now

Good luck for tomorrow hun x


----------



## Hilaryl

Hey

Been ages since I posted as had a treatment break but really would appreciate some advice from you ladies!

Had ET Monday 12th of a day 4 embie (just the one egg collected) so day 8 now

So far symptoms been similar to some others
- weeing more often (probably cos I am trying to drink more fluids than normal)
- tired
- twinges as if by my ovaries (bit like when egg releases)
- tiredness 
- wind!

However today started feeling really down - this is normally one of my earliest AF symptoms and so now starting to worry (been pretty positive up to now).  Anyone else had this and gone on to BFP?  Also no sensitive nipples despite the fact I am on 2 x cyclogest per day plus Gestone injections every 3 days.

Hope for some advice
xx

PS Good luck to anyone testing today!


----------



## flutterbye bye

Hi ladies

I have now completed my 2ww (15/09), so thought I would let you know how it was for me.....it was an absolute whirlwind and I hope I can help answer sone of your worries.
First sign 4dp - (.)(.) enlarged and tired.
By 5dp I started spotting not blood not flowing and no pain!
This continued 
By 6dp I realised that I was wing continually woke at 6am by tummy cramp & having to literally run to the loo (yes diarrhoea type ) this continued and still happens now. This is a type of morning sickness you feel nauseous but your not sick. This happens like clockwork each morning and can return if I have a cup of tea too soon! 
Brown spotting continued still v light No clots No cramps.
7dp so tired, obviously resting due to spotting and clinic upped cyclogest from 2 to 3 to hopefully help. 
8dp seemed to stop no spotting but was still anxious. 
9dp morning thing continued but loss now red....devastated I gave up. Also tested to find a faint (and I mean faint) line appeared. I still didn't believe.
10dp complete bed rest & loss is flowing but morning sickness continued. Tested again positive bit clearer today.
11dp still the same. Blood loss flowing still no clots no pain. Morning sickness continued. I still gave up hope!
13dp called clinic as tested again and very positive (all same tests) alot darker than Monday's. Clinic advised to go to A&E (as clinic not local) for beta. Checked over no pain no shoulder pain no clots. Also beta came bk at 83. Got to re test Friday and rest as per!
15dp loss seems lighter - tested again and positive came within secs best result yet. Went to A&E bloods came back at 244 we were unbelievably happy. They had tripled and clinic were very pleased with the result. 
Advised to rest but not full be rest as loss is slowing down. 
16dp loss even lighter morning sickness again and woke 3 times for pee and burning hot. 
Scan booked for 6th oct.

It has been the hardest time of out lives the last 2 weeks we have been through every emotion. But it's been worth every tear. 

Yes I'm still resting but jst taking the advise of my clinic, everyone is nervous and worried in the first trimester and of course we are. But I can say I knew I was pregnant through the morning sickness and (.)(.) also the tiredness. Emotions are high but We are now confident in saying we're pregnant !!!! 

Hope this helps as google sent me mad with people posting about loss but never confirming the outcome. 

Hugs to you all Flutterbye  x x


----------



## Loll

Congratulations flutterbye bye   x


----------



## Loll

Hi all

Does any one know about the predictor hpt? it is supose to pk hcg levels up at 12.1/2 uml. Just wondered if anyone tested early and got a very faint pink line 

Please post your views on this test if you know anything

Loll x


----------



## Loll

Hi girls
Just an update, i did a test on saturday afternoon (day24) and got the faintest of faint lines using a predictor pregnancy hpt. Did one again Monday afternoon using another predictor and the line still very faint but slightly more visable ( you can see the pink in the line so cant be evapration line because they have no colour in them. Anyway Monday afternoon i also used a first responce that was negative. This morning tested again (day 27) and got a very faint line again with the predictor but another negative with first responce. Apprantley first responce can detect hcg levels of 25 but the predictor can detect levels as low as 12 and half.
I am asuming that after 3 tests using predictor that they cant all be faulty and because there is the faintest pink line then some hcg must of been picked up but not enough to show up on first responce. Is my due day tomorrow (day2. I am thinking its most prob a chem preg due to the predictor results that are so faint but slighty more visable on each one.

Just wanted to know if any one experised anything like this? and also to say dont use the predictor it drives you insane









I am not holding out much hope but have decided that if af does not arrive tomorrow then i wont test again until Thursday and use a clear blue hpt

Good luck to everyone ttc 
Loll x


----------



## Hopeglory

Hi Ladies -This thread has also help me a lot this time and thought I'd list all my symptoms, if it will be of help to anyone else. Just got my BFP today (10 days post 5dt), confirmed by blood test and HPT. Got the first positive on clear blue at 8 days post 5dt.

Day 1 and 2 - stomach cramp like pains
Day 3 and 4 - Back ache on and off
Day 5 -funny taste in mouth started, feeling dizzy, very dry mouth
Day 6 -  Achy boobs, feeling hot and sweaty.
Day 7 - 10 - Funny taste getting worse, feeling dizzy and breathless, dry mouth, dry skin. 

I know sounds too early but i can no longer do up my trousers too! I think this probably has more to do with all the medication more than anything.

Good luck.


----------



## Alra

Hello ladies,


had my   confirmed today by the clinic, so I can now officially post my early symptoms in the hope it will help some of you!


So, here they are:


- extreme dizziness, which started a couple of days after ET and is still here (in fact, on Monday I fainted!)
- pain in my tummy, at times similar to AF cramps, other times more like twinges
- funny taste in my mouth


 to all of us!
Alra


----------



## pinkbabe

bookmarking x


----------



## Loll

Congratulations to you all with your BFP's
Mine turned out to be a chem preg   

Good luck to you all 
Loll x


----------



## pinkbabe

Loll, im so very sorry      xx


----------



## Loll

Thank you pinkbabe

The only symptoms i had was little ewcm (strange i am normaly like a slug, sorry for tmi) bad ovulation pains that i dont normally get and sore boobs. Even after my bleeding stopped i had sore boobs but then i was also still getting faint positves up untill 2 days after af so thats's prob why.

Loll x


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh dear Loll, what a sad time for you   i hope you can take some time to think about things, find a way forward and achieve success very soon      xxx


----------



## Loll

Aww thank you Pinkbabe. It was a very unsettling time, didnt know if bleeding was the miss or i was still prgnant. EPU said to keep testing untill i got the BFN so in a way it was a relieve when bfn came but also very disapointing. Strange that i already felt it was a chem pregnancy before bleeding started which was a day late.

Wishing you lots of luck and sending you some    x


----------



## pinkbabe

You poor thing, you must have been beside yourself. Aww thank you for your good wishes at such a sad time for you, bless you      xxx


----------



## lynn1303

aw loll  i'm sorry babes.  big hugs

sorry for my ignorance but what is a chem preg?

xxxx


----------



## Loll

Pinkbabe again thank you and your welcome x   
Lynn1303 Thank you. A chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. The fertlized egg starts to inbed into the wall of the utrus but dies off early. So hcg gets reliazed into system and a bfp is detected but then af arrives normally within a day or two after the late period was due. Most chem pregs happen before the 5th week.  Dont be sorry it took me a while to know what i know now and am still learning, sometimes i read posts and think "whats that" I google loads of stuff


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks loll. U poor soul. To go through that and have a faint bit of hope. All we can do is be here for each other. Xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Here's a big hug for us all   xxx


----------



## Loll

Pinkbabe and Lynne- Yes indeed    

Loll x


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi Everyone on their 2ww,

I had a    this week! Here is a list of my symptoms;

	Really mild lower back ache  a really dull ache that did not go away
	Cramps and shooting pains in lower abdomen and on right hand side
	Nipples felt really tingerly  not all this time but came and went
	Insomnia  still have it (cant sleep at all at night)
	Bloated 
	Mild headaches
	Felt wet down below (sorry tmi!) but constantly running to loo as thought AF had come.
	Hot flushes

Also not sure if it is linked at all but a really runny nose! No cold or flu, but nose keeps running  V Strange!  

Good luck to you all on your 2ww, sending you   

RoxyRoo xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls,

We got our  today at 8dp3dt. My symptoms were:

Cramps/pulls/twinges (not painful) in lower abdomen and on left hand side 
Insomnia 
Bloated 
Mild headaches
Hot flushes

Also, i just knew i was pregnant, i had a certain feeling of positivity and calm....very strange! 

Good luck to all on your 2ww, i wish you all the very best    

Karen x


----------



## Carey

Roxyroo - Wll done Congrats xxxxxxx

Pinkbabe - Conrats to you too xxxxxx

Keep them coming xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Carey, congrats to you too    x


Roxyroo, congrats, its so exciting isn't it    x




Bring on all the    


Karen x


----------



## RoxyRoo

Thank you Carey & Pinkbabe, yes all very exciting! I have a scan booked in for Friday I just   everything is ok.

xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Forgot to add, thanks for the advise Babycrazy will get my Thyroid checked out.


----------



## Loll

Great to see bfp's huge congratulations x


----------



## Carey

Roxy - Good luck with scan on Friday, very eciting times ahead xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Fab news Roxyroo, do you have a scan straight away, i thought you have to wait 3 weeks after your BFP for first scan    Ive made appointment with GP for tomorrow, so im sure they will tell me then what happens    xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Girls!!

Firstly congrats to the BFP's! This thread is great to help us PUPO ladies get through this torment!

Quick Question - 

Did any of you who have got your BFP test early? And if so when did you test?

Lolli x


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Lolli, yes i did, i tested 8dp3dt, and got 2 very prominent lines    


I wish you the best of luck   xxx


----------



## lollipops

Do you think if I test on Wednesday (12 days past ET) that would be OK?

Wow you have a strong bubba (s) in there if you got a strong result at 8 days past!!

You must be over the moon!!    Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Yes hun  i would say you would be pretty safe to do that, no probs, i suppose its just the earlier you do it, if it was negative then you torture yourself for the days after testing and going even more crazy    i did that in April and spoilt easter weekend    But go for it at 12 days post    xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hello everyone!


Just thought I'd pop over from the LBGT board, what a great thread I've fallen apon! 
Congrats to all those BFP's lately! 
I'm currently on my 2WW aswell.. driving myself potty with symptom spotting!
Good luck to all those on the 2WW currently.
Baby dust and glue to all <3 xx


----------



## Loll

Hi Girls hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine on this Sunday afternoon

Well its very early days and today i am on day 25 of my cycle. I did a early hpt and got a faint pink line this morning, its my birthday tomorrow and i will be 45, yeeks! 
Although i dont hold out much hope for a viable pregnacy due to the fact that i did excatly the same last month which turned out to be a chem pregnancy. However whats the chances of getting pregnant 2 months running naturaly at my age and so just wanted to say that in its self is amazing.
I am hoping that the line gets a much deeper over next few days so i can feel that my little bubber is in with a chance however at this moment i am too negative to get even a little excited and my thoughts are that its more likely to be another chem preg!
As anyone else had anything like this happen to them?

Symptoms so far have been headaches on and off since day 21
Backache day 22
On and off cramps from day 18
But the biggest thing is i have been so tired from day 21 and i do mean TIRED!

Loll


----------



## pinkbabe

Wow Loll, it sounds like a BFP to me, whoo hoooooo, sorry for being excited but OMG!! early days but a lines a line hun,      I am sending you lots of      and      for the next few days and au naturelle' too, wow!!


  for tomorrow too , what a lovely present!      xxx


----------



## Loll

Thank you Pinkbabe
I know i can hardly believe it myself and keep going back to check the test. Its faint but a pink line. I only tested because am so dam tired and had a spare one left over from last month. I have not told DH and will wait till he comes home which will be next saturday if i can hold on to him/her till then and af does not arrive.

loll x


----------



## pinkbabe

I will be thinking of you hun over the next week, and im sure you will have fantastic news for DH when he gets home           xxx


----------



## Loll

Thanks really need some hugs and positive vibes right now. I should be over the moon but am so scared it will all end in tears. 
The line is visable just faint but am certain its a little deeper than the one i did last month around this time. Really wish i had kept them positive hpt from last month so i could compare them.
Oh forgot to say that DH as been away from home alot this month and so we only managed sex once on day 10 and then once on day 16 so all in all its bloody amazing there is a line there at all

Also didnt say i have a slight cold (runny nose)  

Loll x


----------



## pinkbabe

You are pregnant Loll   , and don't forget it only takes once , remember your biology class's   


Aww no, im sure your petrified, hang in there sweetheart, im sure everything will be just fine      xxx




Lolli, just looked at your signature, you dark horse!!    congratulations to you too, well done!    xxx


----------



## Loll

Pinkbabe -that made me smile THANK YOU.  I have a A level in human biology so yes i certainly should remember


----------



## pinkbabe

Good girl, that settles it then!! Glad i managed to make you smile    xxx


----------



## lollipops

Loll - fan-bloody-tastic!! A line is a line & I'm sure over the coming days it will get darker & darker.

Pinkbabe - yes my bfp was confirmed today as its my actual test day today, but I've tested positive since Tuesday. 

Over the last 6 days I've had and still having the following symptoms-

A major hot sweat in the middle of the night, I was dripping wet!
Cramps constantly, still have them now.
Shooting pains in my tummy,
Sickness in the early hours & evening
Random saliva fills my mouth?!
Legs ache

Xxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girlies,

can i join you??

im on my 2ww as well. i got 4 embies put back in -  3x grade 1 8 cell and 1x grade 2 6 cell so i am 8dp 3dt and i have a few symptoms ive never had before on any of my previous tx's

terrible headache all day and nite for the last 3 days,paracetomol not touching it at all
constantly hungry then feel very bloated after eating
really thirsty
peein all the time like- niagra falls type peeing (quite embarassing in public loo's as i think im never gonna stop)
really sharp pain in my left ovary,twice its happened now, stops me in my track its that sore
totally lethargic, got no energy to do anything wot so ever
hot flushes now and then
boobs were very sore for first 6 days but not sore now
feeling sick most of the day
terrible heartburn ( i am prone to indigestion tho)
god awful embarassing wind,mostly from the bottom end 
feeling wet im my knickers over the last few days

but the most worrying one is today i have had a brown discharge, enough to stain a pad (sorry thats gross i know) which i wasnt expecting,it gave me a fright and now i am all out of pma. i have been sooooooooooooooooooo positive since ET...up until today that is.its too late for the brown stuff to be implantation isnt and is implantation not normally red?

i could just be imaginging all of these sypmtoms or worse still maybe i am so desperate to feel something that i am making myslef believe they are happening wen maybe they are not !!!   

thanks for reading and good luck to everyone 
michelle xx


----------



## Loll

Lollipops Thank you and huge congratulations to you also    

Nessiebro good luck    

Loll


----------



## Courgette

Hi ladies   

Like most I expect, I regularly scrutinised this thread whilst on my 2ww and decided that if I was fortunate enough to get a BFP, I'd post my symptoms so here we go .....

1dp5dt - Yucky metallic taste
2dp5dt - Metallic taste & dry mouth
3dp5dt - Metallic taste & slight ache in my right side
4dp5dt - Itchy right nipple! Very bloated & excessive saliva
5dp5dt - Light headed, tingling boobs & very bloated
6dp5dt - Metallic taste & very slightly nauseous
7dp5dt - Much the same
8dp5dt - Metallic taste, sweats, backache and tiny amount of brown/pink spotting
9dp5dt - No more spotting until the evening, metallic taste and excessive saliva
10dp5dt - Tiny amount of spotting, excessive saliva, metallic taste and tingly boobs
11dp5dt - Tested BFP on First Response 3 days before OTD

Interestingly, at almost 12 weeks, I still have the metallic taste and tingly boobs but other than feeling very tired, my symptoms have been minimal.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck on your 2ww as I know how it drives you mad   
meeps x


----------



## Loll

congratulations Meeps fantastic news 

loll x


----------



## Wonder37

Hi!

No cramping, spotting or bleeding. 
A few twinges.
The mother of all headaches that lasted 4 days and couldn't go to work.
Tender and veiny bbs and tops of legs.
Very thirsty.
Tired.
Mood swings.  Ok one minute then playing merry hell over the slightest things.
Tearful.

Had my blood test yesterday (16 dpo) and it's BFP! Hcg level of 186 which I'm told by the clinic is good.

Good luck and I'm passing on babydust to you all!!!


Xxx


----------



## Hayley NL

Hi,

I just got my  today (HCG 584) and this thread really helped me on my 2WW, so here goes with my symptoms:

Week one: 
Very tired, over emotional and crying at everything, AF type pains and strange cramps and pains at the side of my tummy

Week 2  
The same as week one and also a very dry mouth and thirsty, peeing a lot, night sweats but only on my legs, indigestion, hot flushes, a bit windy and painful boobs.

I also did HPTs on day 11, 12, 13 and 14 and they were all positive but I didn't believe it till the blood test today.

Good luck to everyone else and lots of baby dust to you 

Hayley xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

That's amazing.


----------



## incognito

day 6 on the 2ww. Its driving me   

symptoms I have:

really sore boobs..
thirsty..
pee alot (well with the amount of water Im drinking)
really sharp pain in my left ovary.. usually when I'm sitting while stretching..
nauseating feeling..
lower back pain..
suddenly get really hot.. and then suddenly start shivering - feet feel like ice-cubes  
really moody and tearful - like im sitting here and I feel tears coming. Heck I cried at the Kim kardashian episode where she goes to Dubai. It was like I was moved by something.. i still don't know WHAT!!

reading everyones comments.. some of you have really similar symptoms - I am just really really nervous about testing before OTD because I don't want to get my hopes up incase it isn't good news but trying and thinking       

congrats to everyone who got their BFP's - you ladies are setting the trend!! Here's to strong FHB's and amazing scans 

please pray for me toooooo


----------



## Vittoria

Hi Ladies, need your help! My symptoms are all over the place! I have had slightly sore (.)(.) since ET (I blame it on the progesterone injection). Slight pulling and a funny feeling on and off in the lower area. Two days ago I was constantly thirsty, like it does not happen to me. Today woke up and felt a bit nauseous. Did not make much of it, until about an hour ago when I had a bad bout of nausea (very strong) that lasted about 10 minutes and faded away. Slight discharge, but no blood. 

Is this makes any sense to any of you that had BFP?? This is 11 days post EC, nine post ET. I have another 5 days before ODT and I do not want to test early!

Help!!!

Vic


----------



## Carey

Vic, didn't want to read & run.

Stay positive, sounds like great systoms for a BFP, my systoms were abit hit & miss. I didn't test early but it was hard not to be temped. I hope you are still going strong &   it works for you xx xx


----------



## Vittoria

Thanks Carey...more pulling and twinges on one side. Certainly bloated (or have I put on a spare tire right around my belly button??  ) I also need to pee more...but on and off!   All a bit confusing. Very slight nausea a couple of times today. Otherwise ok. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Nekosimom

Hi all
Glad I found this thread.

I am 9dp5dt and almost driving myself insane with symptom spotting 
I had donor embryo tx

No symptom whatsoever apart from being bloated which I think it's from the cyclogest.
I had sore boobs few days ago but that seem to be fading away.

I'm so scared of a bfn as this is my 7th cycle and first donor emby tx.

Anyone in same boat?  
X


----------



## Vittoria

Dear all, 

Today was my ODT and I just found out I got a BFP!!!

My symptoms were: 

tender breasts
two bouts of nausea (one very strong and short on Sunday, another one this morning)
some pressure in the pelvic area (not quite as the AF cramps, lower than that)
bloated and in general put on weight a little bit around my belly button area

None of these was very strong, but the bouts of nausea made me think maybe something was going on...(I had all of these with my first pregnancy as well, but the breasts were worst then, and so was the pelvic pressure.)

I hope this helps those on the 2ww to stay strong, and the others to believe that one only needs a few good eggs and a bit of luck to get a positive result. 
Scan at the end of the month! (and I will now try to take it easy at work--don't want to screw up this one)

Vic


----------



## Carey

Congrats Vic xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Congratulations to all those that have had your   recently - well done.

I am 3dpt of 2x 6 day blasts and have started to get sudden shooting pains in my stomach, quite low down, but not in exactly the same place all the time, also have had a couple of twinges in my lower back too!

Did anyone who has got a   get any similar symptoms?  I am hoping these symtoms are a good sign for us.

xx


----------



## chicking84

Hey ladies. 

Just to let you know some of my symptoms that turned into my BFP yesterday 

I started with a cramp like pain in my right ovary area, I still get this intermittently. This started day 1 after Blastocyst transfer 3 days before my OTD this spread to my lower abdo and I was convinced with this that AF was on the way. I also seemed very thirsty and as a result was weeing lots!! My (.)(.) had been sore since I started my progesterone, this seemed to ease off as I got nearer to my OTD which too made me think AF was on the way. I had on-off nagging nausea and 1 episode where I thought I was going to be sick (the smell of fresh bread?!). By far the strangest thing is my eyes, I was struggling to focus and as a result I feel dizzy. Anyway, as it seems, for me, these were all good signs. 

Good luck ladies. Thoughts with you

XxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## VixiePie

Hi All,

I had very few symptoms and still got a BFP - (OTD is monday but I've been checking since wednesday and its still bfp - 17 day pec) I searched everywhere but found nothing, my main symptom was...

A tickly cervix - almost umfortably tickly, a bit like before your orgasm - very strange indeed lol - sorry if tmi - I'm still getting it now.
Other than that, just the odd twinge feeling and nothing else, no boobs tenderness, nothing

Good luck and    to us all xXXx


----------



## hoping and wishing

Hi ladies, like many of you on here ive also found this thread really useful and helpful. This is my second ivf the first was a successful 5 day blast and have a gorgeous little boy and now we have tried again hoping to get him a little brother or sister. 

First time around i had mild cramps and sharp short itchy stabbing pains in vagina then about day 10-11pt I had vainy boobs and constant trips to loo so took early test and it was positive. Im day 11pt and this time around feel at a total loss and have convinced myself it hasn't worked after taking a early test at day 8 which was negative  I wish I hadn't taken the test it's just stressed me out completely. 

Then i came across this thread and its been a lifeline. In last few days I've been experiencing lightheadedness and short dizzy spells, also feel mouth is dry especially at night and feels like there is a lump in my throat. Got a funny taste in mouth but not metallically as everyone has described. I've had cramps on and off and day 2 after transfer I had terrible cramps which felt like my ovaries were shrinking-put it down to EC. 

I've had headaches on and off last few days and have weird sensations in tummy near belly button kinda like a weak throbing and pulling (like a butterfly) I've had terrible wind since transfer and put weird tummy sensations down to that. Also felt mini orgasms in my sleep a couple of days ago but that has now passed. Reading everyones experience I have taken heart and some positivity as maybe it's not all over yet regardless of the early test I did. I suppose I'm looking for the vainy boobs as last time and constant seeing as positive signs as last time but they don't all have to be the same everytime do they? I'm dreading doing test on weds 15th incase I've imagined it all! 

Please tell me there is still some hope?


----------



## Ladybird43

Couldnt wait the 2 weeks...instead tested after 5 days past transfer of 2 donor embies...positive...faint, but there...today, day 8 it is even stronger...starting to wonder if its twins as it rare to get positives this early unless twins....So happy I went to go to the clinic I did in Prague...and such a beautiful city...now I will have wonderful memories of Prague for different reasons!  

Age:  43

1 child,  5 miscarriages
1st Donation in Prague


----------



## hoping and wishing

Congratulations ladybird so happy for you, it's an amazing feeling to see 2 blue lines.
Hope to get same result as you in a few days time x x


----------



## Carey

Congrats ladybird..... keep us posted on if its double trouble xx

Hoping and wishing - got my fingers crossed for u....     xxx


----------



## hoping and wishing

Thanks Carey getting really nervous now I actually feel sick!


----------



## Jannita

Hello Everone,

I loved this thread as it gave me hope for my BFP. xx
Having read this thread so many times during my 2ww (and just got a BFP), I though I'd add my symptoms to the poll: 
The main one was bigger boobs from 4-5 days after transfer. I got very sensitive nipples after the trigger shot, but that wore off after a few days. I also got AF-type pains 2-3 days before OTD.  
- Sore boobs on & off
- Cramping & twinging
- Tiredness
- Period Pains 
- Cramps
- Bad lower back
- Bloated!
- Wind lol
-  a pulled muscle, on side and under bellybutton. It is a pregnancy hormone called relaxin.
- interrupted sleep
- feeling 'damp' down there sometimes
- pains in my ovaries like I've pulled a muscle when I move/cough/laugh

Lots of luck & babydust to everyone on the 2ww. Don't give up hope!

Jannita


----------



## hoping and wishing

Congratulation jannita really happy for you )

I'm losing hope in afraid OTD is tomorrow and I have the worst AF pains ever also feel damp down below and I feel convinced I'm due on anytime. I dread to do an early pregnancy test and I am going to try and sit out until tomorrow. I woke at 530 this morning and felt less bloated and not as uncomfortable so have convinced myself it's not worked then from 8am onwards have had period type cramps again and cramps in lower back


----------



## mrsw32

Morning,

Just want to say keep positive Hoping and Wishing. I have had bfp since last wednesday,and have all the groans n grumbles you say about still to this day, so pray you have good news tomorrow  

Best of luck tomorrow

Kat x


----------



## hoping and wishing

Bfp in total shock!


----------



## mrsw32

Thats fab news Hoping&Wishing,many congrats   

Kat x


----------



## Lorrainerowland

Hiya ladies... Been reading ur 2ww symptoms and some sound like mine but yet I have almost none right now

I'm currently on 6dp6dt and tested this morning but it was a BFN   and hoping Its becuz I have tested too early... Wot do u guys think?..... 

From 1dpt-4dpt: i had cramping but and headaches

4dpt-6dpt: I have had backache and odd few cramps

I have flung for the past couple nights that I have got up in mid night to pee, but not sure if that's just me consciously waking up because it's been one of my pregnancy symptoms b4...

I have my FC so tight for this cycle as I had a mmc in nov 2011 at 8 weeks 

Do u guys think my symptoms are promising?


----------



## hoping and wishing

Hi Lorraine 

Don't give up hope and stay positive, it's sounds like you tested too early I tested on day 8pt and that was negative and far too early. I like you didn't have many symptoms they were very minor and kept coming and going. Cramping and headaches a good sign so you have every reason to stay positive. 

The last 5 days of 2ww is hardest as the first week I tried to rest and give my body time to relax and recover buy after day 7 it then because a nail biting analyse everything situation. 

Keep chin up and good luck lots of sticky baby dust for you x


----------



## Lorrainerowland

Thanks hoping and wishing...

I'm still waking up in mid night wanting to pee and decided that'll I'll test again at 9dpt which is Tomoz a day b4 beta and I sooo hope to see a positive. Xx FC  for all of us ladies for a


----------



## FerranteMaria

When do you ladies think its safe to test.  I am on the 7th day of 3dt of 3 little eggies and today I have started to experience slight cramping, the last seven days apart from being hungry all the to
I've and waking up very hot in the night no other symptoms.  This to me is not worri g as last ivf 2ww had bad cramps and bad spotting for the whole 2ww and was bfn.  

Be positive everyone coz our time will come...


----------



## natrusgirl

Hello

I loved reading this thread when ttc and going through tx and now I am thrilled to post here as a bona fide pregnant lady.  I got my BFP on 16/02/12.  I had a 3day transfer.

Now, I am a complete OCD sufferer when it comes to symptom spotting during the 2ww so my post will be very detailed. 
The day after my egg collection I started to get sore breasts which are probably due to the Pregnyl trigger shot.

ET day - sore breasts, no mid-uterine sensations straight after transfer, however later in the evening very notisable but gentle pulling sensation which lasted on and off for a few hours.  I went to sleep on my back and next day this pulling feeling was gone. Very vivid dreams.

1dp3dt - sore breasts, slightly bloated, and absolutely no other symptoms, no twinges, pulling, nothing at all. Vivid dreams but wake up very early.

2dp3dt - same as yesterday, sore breasts, bloated and nothing else.  Starting to wonder if there was anything still alive in there.  Sleepless night.

3dp3dt  - again, apart from sore breasts - nothing to report. Bloating is subsiding. Feeling rather thirsty. Crying to my DP that I was losing hope. Another early awakening, worrying and overthinking things.

4dp3dt - bloating is totally gone, sore breasts are still present.  In the afternoon I felt very notisable stitch-like pain in my left ovary.  My left ovary was the dominant ovary this cycle producing majority of the eggs so its not surprising it was hurting.  Otherwise, no cramps, twinges, pulling feelings or anything of the sort.  I lost all my PMA on that day and resigned myself to failure....   After that - better sleep.

5dp3dt - lotiony cm, cervix is quite low, sore breasts and no twinges of any kind.

6dp3dt - breasts have deflated and are no longer sore, not even a little bit, I can run down a flight of stairs and not feel even a smidge of breast pain.  The main sign today was lots of red cervical mucus with some small blood clots.  I was devastated thinking that AF has arrived as these are her classic signs.  Little did I know that this was one of the clearest signs of all - implantation bleed.

7dp3dt - morning - still some red lotiony discharge which fizzled out towards the end of the day and became yellow.  High cervix.  Evening - cm is dry.

8dp3dt - HPT negative.  All afternoon - very notisable twitching in left ovary area which lasted for a good hour or so. Very dry cm, cervix high.

9dp3dt - no symptoms at all, dry cm, high cervix.

10dp3dt - Valentines day! Very thirsty.  Decided to test - very faint +tive on ASDA own brand (one of the best early HPTs).  Started to feel tingly sensation in my breasts, as if they were tightening and then relaxing at regular intervals.

11dp3dt - no symptoms apart from the tingly breasts sensation.  No twinges or cramps or anything.

12dp3dt - OTD HCG 371. Breasts are not sore, full of energy.  Noticed slight discomfort somewhere low down in the middle (uterus area) when I suddenly stand up.

13dp3dt - no sore breasts, no twinges, full of energy despite insomnia.

14dp3dt - HCG 880.Beggining of sore breasts.

19dp3dt - Sore breasts are back with vengence.  Twinges and some very gentle pulls uterus area and left ovary area.

So, to sum it up, hardly any symptoms at all. No cramps, no frequent urination, no tiredness.  The only clear sign was the implantation bleed at 9dpo, that I mistook for beginning of AF as it was exactly the day it was supposed to come (I was on short protocol and my cycle wasnt supressed).  So anyone without any symptoms - it can be a very good sign in itself.

Best of luck to all those in 2ww.

Nats


----------



## jaylee27

My 2WW Symptoms


Started

4dp3dt- Felt Nausea & Shooting Pains Up My Lady Bits

5dp3dt-Felt Nausea 

6dp3dt- Again Nausea

7dp3dt- With Second Pee Of The Day Did FR HPT And Got A Very Clear BFP

Containued To Test Everyday With A HPT And Got A BFP Everyday

OTD Done A Clearblue Digi Got Pregnant 2-3 wks And I Was 4+1 That Day So Was Right In How Many Wks 

Jay xx


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi
I got my BFP on Friday and symptoms were:

- large slightly veiny boobs that hurt when I take off my bra

- AF cramps since Wed night, was living in fear every time I went to the loo!

-  a pulled muscle feeling under my belly button about a week ago. This lasted for about an hour on and off.

Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## lizzi3

Hello Tigerboo - didn't think I would be joining you on here!
BFP yesterday.  Had bit of pulling behind my belly button about 5dp5dt along with indigestion/bloating which turned out to be start of ohss, teeny tiny bit of pink spotting (really just 1 spot in the crinone gel when i wiped) on 6dp5dt, bloating including related indigestion/loss of appetite worsening from 5dp5dt which is OHSS.  HCG 91 at 8dp5dt.
Was in a right state 4-5dpt as convinced it hadn't worked as felt so normal!!


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi lizzi - great feeling isn't it?   xxx


----------



## trigbyjones

I am having some symptoms which is frustrating because they are the same symptoms i get before my AF so i am freaking out that i am going to get a BFN and i still have a week to go before my OTD. My Symptoms are
Cramps
Nausea 
Dizzy 
Tired
Sore Boobs
I don't Know how to stop from going crazy  and my DH doesn't know what to do with me.


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi ladies
im wondering if anyone has experienced very dry skin? Ive normally got the most oily greasy skin, yet today ive woken up with a cadburys flaky face lol. I can rub my hand over my face and it flakes everywhere?? Is that a sign or has anyone experienced the same? I havent been doing anything different?? Im 4dp3dt
Thanks ladies xxxxx


----------



## hoping and wishing

Just had my 7 week check up and we have twins! Just goes to show do not give up hope I was sure it had failed due to an early bfn and hardly no symptoms. 

Good luck all lots of sticky baby dust x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls
Can i join in/
I had symptoms all thu my 2 ww, cramps constantly right thru and i got my bfp thsi morning.
Hope & wishing  congrats on the twins, there is so many preg with twins at the min
Linx i would have dry skin normally especially behind the ears etc and ive noticed it has got worse.. I even have a dry bit on my nose!!
Jillyhen


----------



## justwishing

Hi All

Just wondering if anyone has experienced sharp pains in their legs and ribs?
I was getting AF type cramps with backache but now mostly feels like backache and the odd dull feeling down there and sometimes a sharp twinge.

It's probably just nothing and im sending myself crazy symptom spotting.

Thanks
Sx


----------



## cryst1982

Hi im new this site and just wondered who had hcg after iui and how long it took to come out system, i had hcg on 24th feb followed by iui on 25th feb and another hcg on 3rd of march and keep testing to see when its out my system but still faint postives im due to test this tuesday.Im also having twinges in my lower stomach that get really sharp unsure what they are and heavy sore boobs but i think thats from hcg.I also had spotting on 7 /8th but faint pink and only a wipe or two.But may i add the poll you did was fantastic to see im not going mad alot of people experience the same thing, its put my mind at ease. Goodluck everyone and thank u for reading.   Any advice or thoughts on this would be great .


----------



## Journey09

Hey ladies, i new in here, wondering if anyone can help, I got one blasto (grade 4BB) transferred on Wednesday but have had AF cramps mild since and loads of spots coming on my face, i have been so weepy this past two days, could this still result in BFP?? Im afraid it is all ending for me


----------



## justwishing

Journey09 said:


> Hey ladies, i new in here, wondering if anyone can help, I got one blasto (grade 4BB) transferred on Wednesday but have had AF cramps mild since and loads of spots coming on my face, i have been so weepy this past two days, could this still result in BFP?? Im afraid it is all ending for me


Hey I've been the same and not tested yet! Af cramps are normal I think! Stay positive!!


----------



## justwishing

Hi All

OTD is today and its definately a     YAY - FINALLY!!! We had 1 4aa blast transferred. I did lots of early testing as there was too much 

Just thought id go through my symptoms;

Transfer day - cramps and vomitting (had since EC)
Day 1 - 3p5dt - cramps at night (af type), sore boobs - pains were bad but i have had worse pains. No spotting
Day 4 - HPT - BFN (HCG is out of system) - feeling moody
Day 5 - Feel horrendous!! Cold/ Flu like symptoms, feel 'different' like i have had strong pain killers, a little dizzy
Day 6 - HPT digital clearblue BFN - feel like ive done another injection near belly button, pains in legs, ribs, arms (poor circulation) 
Day 7 - HPT tesco own - very faint positive came up after a couple of hours - feel tired - boobs getting sore again and circulation pains
Day 8 - HPT tesco own - faint bfp came up straight away so brought a clearblue to be sure - definatley BFP - veins in boobs, feel like i have a stitch
Day 9 - tired again, circulation pains
Day 10 - HPT - Clearblue digital BFP 1-2 WEEKS yaay!! 
Day 11 - worst day of tired, really upset
Day 12 - OTD (forgot to POAS this AM - had stick in my hand!!) sore boobs, tired but OVER THE MOON!!!

Hope this gives you hope if you are in your 2ww

Thanks
S
x


----------



## VixiePie

Just to let people know...don't worry if you don't get any symptoms - in my 2ww I had about (in total) 30 minutes of twinge/low grade cramps - nothing else. BFP
Now 9wk pregnant and still no real signs/symptoms, odd nausea but mainly just feel normal  xxx
Good luck xxx


----------



## ulman

4 days left!!! jeeeeez this is so HARD!   i keep expecting my period to start, EVERY time i go to the loo i brace myself....  second attempt at IVF and last  BE POSITIVE BE POSITIVE BE POSITIVE!


----------



## Cazzy1

The one symptom that I get that is so distinct is the stitch...I have read lots of others get this too..good luck everyone!


----------



## JayJay72

Hello everyone, I'm new here - OK if I join the thread please?

I've not got past the 8th week of pregnancy yet, but just before two of my BFP's I distinctly remember feeling:

Faint / light headed
Ravenous (I could out-eat_ everyone_ at lunch-time!)
Solid, sore boobs
Strangely calm and positive... most odd.

I'm now having my first ICSI - now 8 days post EC (had 3 x 3day embryos put back) but can't tell if I'm imaging PG symptoms. It has been so great to read through this thread (yep, all of it) to see the range of experiences that led to BFPs - thanks for sharing. Until today I've just been bloaty, but this morning I started feeling faint and having some gentle womb-twinges which I'm really hoping is a +ve sign! Also developed sore gums (from out of nowhere) and wake up boiling hot in the middle of the night.

Have been having really vibrant dreams too... just after ET I dreamt I was in a grove of tropical fruit trees with enormous fruit on them! Felt nice to wake up after that... Alas last night's vivid dream was utterly vile and the complete opposite - ugh! Feel a bit gloomy now.

I'd love to know if anyone else has had 'fertilityrelated' dreams - sorry if it sounds a bit daft 

Thanks and  to all.


----------



## sapphire75

Hi there! My HPT is tomorrow (25th) - yikes! Its my 3rd ICSI and its the first time i haven't had AF before doing HPT! I haven't had any symptoms...but praying so hard it will be BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## vanessa1

Hi Sapphire, I'm doing HPT tomorrow too! Was meant to be doing it on Monday but the clinic has said tomorrow is okay....I'm so terrified. I did IVF last year and BFN this time did ICSI....
Good luck tomorrow! Lots of   and   we have BFP! 
Vanessa
P.s. Hi Jayjay, I remember having very vivid dreams after ET and have had night sweats throughout the 2ww, felt nauseous and lots of twinges especially since yesterday but that's about it....may just be the stress and nerves of it all! Good luck with this time, send you lots of      x


----------



## JayJay72

Thanks Vanessa  

I don't know if you and Sapphire have tested yet  - so just in case you're late risers    big    to you both!

I test on Thursday - yikes!

JJx


----------



## Maybethistime

Fingers crossed for all today's testers......  


Elaine


----------



## sapphire75

BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
I truely cannot believe it!! 

Praying all will be ok for blood tests at clinic tomorrow  

Thanking all of you for your kind support...and wishing you all the very very best too...    Hugs xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Well done sapphire.


----------



## vanessa1

I can't believe it! I got a BFP too!!!! Congratulations to you too Sapphire!  

I'm in so much shock after 7 years of trying that I still can't believe it!    it's not a dream and carries on okay.

Send you all masses of happy positive vibes for this week  

I don't think I could have got through the last 2 weeks without you all, thank you for all your loveliness!


Vanessax


----------



## Maybethistime

What a weekend!


----------



## sapphire75

vanessa1 said:


> I can't believe it! I got a BFP too!!!! Congratulations to you too Sapphire!
> 
> I'm in so much shock after 7 years of trying that I still can't believe it!   it's not a dream and carries on okay.
> 
> Send you all masses of happy positive vibes for this week
> 
> I don't think I could have got through the last 2 weeks without you all, thank you for all your loveliness!
> 
> 
> Congrats to you too!! wahooooo!!!!  Let me know how your beta goes!!!
> Sapphire xx
> 
> Vanessax


----------



## JayJay72

Vanessa, Sapphire - awesome news!!!  

Congratulations to you both   

JJ xx


----------



## sapphire75

JayJay72 said:


> Vanessa, Sapphire - awesome news!!!
> 
> Congratulations to you both
> 
> JJ xx


Thank you so much! Wishing the very best xxx


----------



## ulman

CONGRATULATIONS Vanessa1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

CONGRATULATIONS Sapphire75!!!!!!!!!!!!    

XXXX


----------



## Nehas

Congratulations Sapphire75 and Vanessa1. 

I Live in US but visiting India for IVF treatment. This is my 3rd cycle and right now i'm in my 2ww , my test is due on 2nd april . I want to ask about your symptoms, if you guys felt any .


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi guys,
Congrats on all the BFPs! Gives me some hope.  
I'm testing on thurs if I can hold off that long. Period is due on Sat.   So far havent had any symptoms apart from small amount of spotting last night and this morning. 8DPO at the moment so hope thats a good sign!  

Good luck &   to all the other testers.
Scotgirl.xx


----------



## JayJay72

Hi Scotgirl

Fingers crossed for you testing on Thursday - I'll be doing the same as its my OTD   

I'm still too scared to test early though as my only possible symptom of PG at the moment is my urge to eat my own body-weight in pasta! (there really should be a smiley for that) 

I'm hoping that's a good sign (and not just that I'm a greedy hog!) 

JJx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thanks JJ,

Its not unusual for me to eat my own body weight in pasta!   But if it is unusual for you then its probably a good sign! 

Just a few more days til we find out.    
Come on the BFPs!

Scotgirl.x


----------



## sapphire75

Nehas said:


> Congratulations Sapphire75 and Vanessa1.
> 
> I Live in US but visiting India for IVF treatment. This is my 3rd cycle and right now i'm in my 2ww , my test is due on 2nd april . I want to ask about your symptoms, if you guys felt any .


hi Nehas! Wishing you all the best in India. I didn't feel anything at all during the 2ww...apart from the bloatedness which I thought was due to Progesterone - and I had the bloated feeling during previous failed treatment. I went crazy during the 2ww as I didn't have any symptoms and thought it hadn't worked! I just had a positive blood test confirmed by my clinic today - yipeeeee again!! - and I still don't have any symptoms apart from increased appetite and tiredness.

Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes your way  Sapphire xxx


----------



## vanessa1

Hi lovely ladies,
Thank you for all your lovely congratulations! I am still in shock. Have blood test tomorrow, so pray   all okay! I ended up doing another test this am to double check and i was still too scared to look so had to get my DH to do it!  

Nehas, how has your treatment gone in India? I've heard very good things about there IVF clinics. Good Luck I hope you have a wonderful BFP   . In answer to your question, I didn't have that many symptoms, slight nausea, night sweats but nothing really obvious, oh! Ate lots! Not pasta but lots naughty things like cake, kept me happy through the nightmare 2ww! Overall, I didn't feel too bad. Honestly, I never ever thought I'd ever be seeing a BFP, so it is true miracles can happen! 

Scotgirl and Jayjay sending you masses of    And   for Thursday! 

Sapphire great news your blood test was all good  congratulations x

Hugs   and   to all.

Vanessax


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thanks Vanessa,

 on your   - I cant wait til I finally get one. 

Heres hoping!  

Good luck to eveyone else.
Scotgirl.xx


----------



## Nehas

Thanks for the feedback vanessa and sapphire. 

I myself doesn't have any specific symptoms apart from some lower back pain and abdomen pain(sometimes) but I had all these symptoms in my pervious cycles too , so Im really scared . 

Vanessa1, you heard right. Clinics here are really good but positive result depends on how ur body react to treatment n of-course luck   . Thanks for your wishes .

Scotgirl , JJ :Good luck for your testing too , Hope we all get BFP's .

Sending positive vibes to all,
Nehas


----------



## jan33piglet

Hey ladies

Been stalking this link for most of my 2ww!!! Congrats to all the BFPs!!! Love to the BFNs.

So I tested 10dp3dt and got a bfn, has anyone experienced this? Is there still hope for me OTD is Thursday. 

Lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi jan33piglet,

Yes I'm sure theres still hope for you - that happens a lot to ladies on the site when they test a few days early.

Good luck &   for thursday.  that you get a BFP.
Scotgirl.xx


----------



## Maybethistime

I got bfn on day ten and a BFP on day 15. Step away from the wee sticks..


----------



## JayJay72

OK, feeling a little unsteady now... I caved in and tested 2 days early and got a BFP yesterday!

Still a bit shocked by it all... I went to the clinic for my HCG/Prog test and was told my level was "200", Does anyone know if that's good please?? What did others get for their first HCG level please?

I have the second test on Friday - and I'm so nervous... feels too good to be true right now.

All the best to everyone,

JJ xx


----------



## vanessa1

CONGRATULATIONS Jayjay and all BFP's!! 
Huge great big hugs to BFN's, it will happen, don't give up!   xxxx

Jayjay, I was told if you get over 25 that means you're pregnant, so 200 is a great result! Mine was 127 yesterday and have another test tomorrow....so hopefully it's doing what it should be  . It's still really scary, I'm still in shock.

Good luck for all of you testing over the next few days! Hang in there and keep positive ! 

Vanessax


----------



## angela123

YEH YEH!!!!!!!!! Vanessa and JAYJAY please please sent me your lucky vibes !!!!!!!


----------



## Scotgirl28

Congrats Jayjay thats amazing.  

I got a BFN today.  Hopefully just too early yet.  

I'll try again in a few days or see if the   comes on Sat.  

Big hugs to all.  

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## JayJay72

Hiya

Good luck Scotgirl with your next test - sticky vibes and big fat     to you! I'm sure some BFPs are just real slow to register sometimes, anyhows, I'll be doing my anti AF dance for you on Saturday hun.

Thanks for the info about the HCG figures Vanessa - I feel a bit less bewildered now!

Magic sticky   for angela123 and anyone else waiting out the 2WW!

JJ xx

PS weirdly, I only was brave enough to test early cos I suddenly realised on Monday that my sense of smell was off the chart!


----------



## vanessa1

Angela and Scotgirl, good luck! Send you masses of positivity   and I pray you both have BFP's!! Hopefully you tested too early Scotgirl! 
Lots of love and hugs to all of you the 2ww, keep calm and if you get stressed go out and eat cake! It kept me sane  !!
Take care and lots of lovely   
Vanessax


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thank you guys.   I got a massive ice cream cone from Thorntons - chocolate & toffee ice cream with chocolate sprinkles. Cheered me right up.  

Thanks again.   

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## frannyboo

Hi ladies,
Can I join? Am a few days into 2ww, can't be too specific as had DEIVF.
Was very achey post transfer. Lots of twinges and pulling now and over last couple of days, am praying that any symptom at all is a good sign!!
Am examining this board obsessively.
Good luck to those ladies testing very soon.
Got my fingers crossed for you.
Franny xxx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi Franny,

Good luck to you on your 2ww - its a horrible time, just goes SO slowly!  

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## frannyboo

Thanks Scotgirl. Good luck with your tests, almost there! Xx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thanks Franny.
xx


----------



## angela123

Hi ladies, the reason I have not posted here at all is that I have seriously not had any symptoms at all ....zip, zero....Nada...... I am 8dp5dt and got two lovely fat lines today....yeah yeah!!!!!! so 2 anyone who has no symptoms at all..... don't worry!!!!!!


----------



## LEIGH1

Hi ladies 
I'm also in my 2ww otd 6/4/12 I am desperately looking for signs but then when I do have one I'm trying not to read to much into it incase it's just a side effect from the cyclogest.
I did have lots of twinges in the first few days after transfer and now I keep having really bad pains as if AF is going to show her face anytime! The only things I have noticed that have been different to my last 2 2ww is I can't keep off the loo and I constantly want to eat salty foods and that's not me I'm normally a cake person but at the minute I wouldn't thank you for one which is definitely weird! 
I hope everybody else is not going to mad in what I think is the longest 2 weeks of our lives! Sending you all lots of baby dust and  
Leigh x


----------



## XxMichellexX

I just wanted to pop on and tell you my symptoms and hope it will help some of you. The day after transfer i woke up with terrible period pains and they lasted through the day, the next day i had the same thing. Then they stopped for a couple of days, then came back just as bad. At some points i was doubled over and couldnt move. Apart from that i had no other symptoms, no sore boobs (Not once have they hurt yet), no morning sickness at all (still none). So nothing to really make me believe i would get a BFP. But im here 21 weeks pregnant and all is going well. 
So just because you might not have any symptoms, and/or period pain (even bad pain) try and remain positive xxx
Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## frannyboo

Hi all,
I'm still here a week into my wait and time seems to have slowed to a crawl.
Got all sorts of symptoms, from a variety of twinges and muscles pulls in first few days.
Last night my boobs were huge (so big even DH commented) This morning, I felt initially what felt like period pains. So scared, it's only a week in and it already feels over..,
Franny xx


----------



## Rory

@Angela 123 - Congrats on your BFP!! It's great news. Also thank you for your post. It cheered me up as I'm having hardly any symptoms, except for small twinges here and there. So it's great to hear your story. Best wishes!


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi all,

Well I tested   again this morning. But weirdly still no sign of my period!! No sore boobs, bloatedness, no rage, its the weirdest thing. The last twice I used OPK, I got my period 13 days after ovulation. Now this is the end of the 14th day after ovulation. Its a cruel April fools joke!  

I really thought I had a good chance this month, as I got brown spotting on days 7-9 after ovulation. Is there any chance I'm in the 1% that the peesticks can't pick up that I might be pg? I know its a long shot - yes, I'm clutching at straws!

Good luck to all the other testers & congrats to the BFPs. Hugs to all.  

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## Maybethistime

I got bfn on cheap pound shop tests on about day eleven, then BFP on day 15..


----------



## Scotgirl28

Ooh really!? That does give me some hope.  

Well I'll test first thing tomorrow morning if theres no sign of AF until then.   

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## frannyboo

Good luck Scotgirl, sending you positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Omg guys  !!! We did a CB digital test this morning & it came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks!

I'm in total shock, cried my eyes out for ages with hubby.  

Thanks for all the     it must've worked!

Well heres my symptoms: brown spotting on days 7-9. No A/F. Thats it! 
No cramps, tugging, no changes to my breasts/ nipples, no calm feeling - I felt just as worried and nervous as every other cycle! Hope that gives some hope to everyone on their 2ww with no symptoms.

Good luck and   to all,

Scotgirl.xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Told ya! Well done scot girl!


----------



## Scotgirl28

Heehee. Thanks Elaine!  
Xxx


----------



## Aleesha

Congrats scot girl!!!! That must be amazing to see Bfp after initial false bfn. I've never had a successful pos with the pregnancy tests so I'm soo scared of them, just going to stick it out till the b/t on 7th April, a day after your otd Leigh so all the best to you and to all the ladies hoping for a Bfp. 

Congrats again to all the ladies who got the beautiful blessing of Bfp!

Btw I've been spotting pink/brown all day very light, I want to believe it's implantation bleeding but I never had that when I was pregs with my daughter? So afraid af will show up tommorow  Ahhhhh


----------



## LEIGH1

Thanks aleesha and massive good luck to you too I'm praying all us ladies get that bfp we all long for  
Congratulations to scot girl and all the other ladies I'm so so happy for you your the proof our dreams can come true   xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Hi ladies, 
Just wanted to post my 2ww symptoms in case they are useful to anyone, especially the timing of discharge:

Enlarged and sore boobs
Twinges, few cramps and bruised feeling
Increased heart rate and breathlessness at times during final week
Light pink discharge day 13, brown discharge day 14
Change in bowels in the morning latter stages
Some backache, latter stages

Xxx


----------



## JayJay72

Hiya

Angela, Scotgirl - AWESOME NEWS!!!!   

So glad you got you BFPs  

Looking back at my recent 2ww I can now say (for the thread) that my symptoms were

Big sore boobs
Super-powerful sense of smell
Occasional dizziness
The need to eat 5 meals a day and still be hungry  

Good luck to anyone in the 2ww at the moment.

JJ xx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thanks ladies,

It feels so good to share the news on here. My hubby has sworn me to secrecy so I can't tell any family/ friends. Apart from my bessie came to see me today & I said 'look at this' & gave her my peestick!!  

Good luck to everyone else - Franny, Aleesha & Leigh. Wishing you lots of     and  .

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## lillyvalley

Hello  

I've never posted on here before, but I am so thrilled to be able to add to this thread     Here are my symptoms in my 2WW, got my precious BFP this morning  

Very strong sense of smell
Aches at the top of my legs
Bright yellow urine
Dry skin on my face
Indigestion (never suffer from this)

Hope this helps someone out there have some faith during their wait, dreams really do come true


----------



## LEIGH1

Hiya ladies 
I didn't post yesterday because I think I was in shock! I still am! I did 3 tests yesterday all quite faint but all BFP!!!!   just to be sure I tested again this morning and again BFP!  
I can't believe it! I didn't have a massive amount of symptoms but here are a few things I noticed

Craving salty food. (I'm a cake person never eat salty foods)
Period pains so bad I was sure AF was on her way the pain also continued down the tops of my legs
Feeling nauseas
Urinating more frequently
And in the last couple of days quite prominent blue veins through my bbs and aerolas 

My dreams came true yesterday I will be saying my   every single day until our precious little miracle arrives safely. 
Massive good luck to all you lovely ladies I really hope all of your dreams come true xxxxx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

Wowee. didnt dare dream id be able to post here ... BFP this am - did two to check myself! barely slept i was so uptight ...   thrilled...
symptoms were mostly ohss - ridiculous bloating, but mood swings, high tension, generally very stressed! Started to wake up in night alot too, or early doors. Some mild cramping but couldnt write home about it,
Good luck to all you lovely ladies out there, love to you all and i pray we all have our dreams fulfilled xxxx


----------



## Aleesha

Wow congrats Lilly, Leigh n bigfamilydreams! I think I how ur all feeling because today by the will of God I was blessed with a positive b/t! It's all very exciting. 

My symptoms are
Very frequent urination
Bbs are massive
Hungry all the time, hunger pains (hubs jokes that I've always been like that, not true)
Still spotting 
Stitch on left side
Gassy (sorry tmi)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I voted other - baby brain kicked in! 
Seriously I couldnt type words or sentances without words coming out backwards,
the worst word was "the" it came out at TEH lots!!


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi ladies, omg loads of Bfps - congratulations everyone!  now we've gotta try to keep each other sane for the next big wait! I'm a bit stressed that it might go away, keep checking my symptoms. Now its just tender breasts (particularly nipples - different from AF) & very bloated. The urge to pee has subsided a bit. Also waking up at stupid-o'clock, like now! Usually I prefer to sleep late but not since the BFP. Probably excitement. 

Well done again ladies, 

Got my GP app a week on Monday then I'll move onto the Pregnancy boards. Who is due around the 13th of Dec? 

Scotgirl.xxx


----------



## frannyboo

Me Scotgirl, I'm due around 13th!
Tested this morning and got a BFp, amazing!!!
Hope it sticks.

My symptoms were;
Pulling sensations round my belly button for almost entire 2ww
Unbelievably sore boobs for 2nd week
Late period.

That's about it for me. Congrats ladies Xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

One day earlier and your babies would be due 12/12/12...


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thats awesome Franny - congratulations!   We can be pregnancy buddies. 

Yes Elaine that would be funny. But its my Mum & Gran's birthdays on the 13th so I'm taking it as a good sign. And if I'm late then it might be a xmas day baby like my sister!  

Feeling much more positive today. Got a spiritualist reading & he said its ok to worry & think about what you want and you will achieve it. He also got me to pick cards & it said Celebration on it. That felt amazing & he gave me a stone to hold & transfer the positive happy feeling, so if the worries creep in then I've just to squeeze the stone & get the positive energy from it. He also said he thought I was gonna have a girl first, then another 2 boys over the next 5 years. I kept picking the same card, it was freaky but also felt amazing. 

Best wishes to all as always,

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

Chocolate heartburn. NOT funny. Burp (ouch) ...x


----------



## pipandattic

BFP this morning  
Increased appetite ++ 4dp5dt
Nausea 6dp5dt
Exhausted yesterday 9dp5dt
Big boobs - not sure when I noticed them. 
A tiny tiny amount of old brownish mucus yesterday. 

Good luck all.


----------



## BBhope

Hi all,

Although I'm new on this thread I thought It's only fair to share my experience as I have been reading this for a while to keep me sane.

I got my BFP this morning - best thing I've seen since I started IVF last February 2011. Fingers crossed my little embie hangs on for the next 8 months. Symptoms experienced:

Period pain from 2dp 5dt for about 4 days
nothing after that got really concerned
Then the pain kicked in yesterday again, felt very unwell
No sore boobs or big boobs 

Wish you all the best


----------



## Scotgirl28

Congrats BBhope, thats awesome.   

xx


----------



## Minky Moo

Just got a BFP and am AMAZED as had persuaded myself and anyone who would listen that "this cycle really wasn't going to work" and I "just wasn't feeling pregnant at all" with a little bit of "I just KNOW" if anyone attempted to counter-argue And here I am clutching my pee stick with a BFP. Am gob-smacked. 

Symptoms for me - I have been bloated pretty much the entire time and and have on/off pains in my tummy: stitch-like pains that felt like something was 'pulling', period type cramps and even quite sharp pains that would wake my up. Period pains have felt like normal ones but not as consistent. I explained it all away as either AF arriving, constipation and/or pessaries. I have noticed my sense of smell is really acute and a couple of times i have been noticeably out of breath having done nothing other than sit down or stand up. Put both of these down to me being delusional and searching for positive affirmation.  Hope this helps anyone as much as other's posts supported me over the last few weeks. Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## precious1

Hi Everyone,

I have been watching this thread throughout my 2ww and this morning at 5.48am exactly got a very strong  .  I cannot believe our miracle has finally happened - it's strange how you never think you will see those words on any tests that you do!!!  

It is only fair to share my symptoms which may help others going through the same journey, though not many.

1st week - light headiness when getting in and out of lifts - floor coming up to meet me (very strange)
Nausea Easter end of week 1
AF feelings throughout the last week
Sore boobies throughout the night
Very tired throughout the whole 2ww - when went to bed of night fell straight asleep.
Very bad wind throughout whole of 2nd week - thought that was pessary
Out of breath going up and down stairs

Best of luck to everyone on their journey!!!!


----------



## JayJay72

Congratulations Minky Moo & Precious!    

Wonderful news!!

JJ xx


----------



## Dondi Moon

Hello Lovely Ladies,

I read into every little thing when I was on my 2ww and the fact that I had very few symptoms made me worry even more............I did suffer with a bit of backache (mainly due to not moving off the sofa like a real couch spud) for 2 days and then on the 3rd day I had a few niggly pains like AF type but nothing came of it. I am not the proud owner of an 8 month old DD and shes is just amazing! So for all those who are worrying that they are having no symptoms/too many/what are symtoms etc, it really is true that every woman is different.

Good luck to all of you who are on your 2ww. I am thinking of you and sending lots of happy and BFP thoughts your way xxx


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi ladies, I'm 12dp3dt of 2 x 7 cell embryos.  I started bleeding badly (including clots etc) on Tuesday night & it continued for 2 days.  I was told to keep using my pessaries & test on Sunday as planned.  I just don't have the heart to read back through all these posts but has anyone went on to have a BFP after bad bleeding?

Congratulations to you of you who have got a BFP & hugs to those who haven't


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

Well this morning after 5 long years we have our BFP  

I'm in total shock still and think it's not true 

The first week I had very sore boobs, dizziness and nausea. 
Second week my boobs wernt so sore but would get sharpe pains in them. I was VERY emotional and weeing a lot. I also just didn't feel right? 

Just can't wait to have our first scan to check everything is ok and meet our little baby in 8 months  

Xxx


----------



## TammyWynet

Hope82   I saw your post   on your   What great news. I thought about you yesterday and today, must have helped !
I hope you feel good and have a great ultra sound in a couple of weeks! Best of luck on the rest of this journey!


----------



## Florence2011

Hi all,

After dipping in and out of this super website for my last 2 cycles last year (both BFN's) this time around I didn't log in at all until now, silly really but I almost didn't want to think at all about IVF whilst I was doing it this time as I was so concerned I was going to have another failed cycle.  However, I finally got my BFP today - 3 years of TTC and a lot of tears along the way!  I think this part of the site is wonderful as the 2WW is one of the worst bits of all.... nothing you can do but sit tight and keep everything very firmly crossed.

This time around I found I had symptoms though which on my last two failed cycles I didn't really have so I wanted to share them with you incase they give anyone a grain of hope to pull you through the next 2 weeks!

1) VERY sore and swollen boobs which I put down to the pessaries but now think it was a bit of both
2) Nasty AF pains and aches in groin area and top of legs
3) A weird pulling feeling when I went for a pee - almost like all my insides were held together by one connected piece of string, really strange and uncomfortable.
4) BAD wind and bloating - poor DH!!
5) Finally a very bad spell of OHSS that kicked in 3 days post transfer, had to be hospitalised for 1 night to be monitored.  Still have it badly now and being monitored by my clinic - not nice but quite honestly, I will put up with anything!!

Really hope this helps.  Now praying it all continues to work it's magic for the next 8 weeks,  Scan to be arranged shortly - praying this one's a goody.

Good luck to all of you in the 2 ww, it's miserable but don't give up xxxx


----------



## nmck3891

Hello Ladies. Perhaps you could throw some light? I'm in the middle of my 2WW(torture!!) and I've noticed I've developed a hard lump on my knicker line)pubic bone. I didn't have it with my first pregnancy and so I'm a bit worried that it's abnormal. It's about the size of a golf ball-anyone else had it? It's not my uterus is it?! Please help :0S 
X


----------



## Rozy

hi All .. 

I had my day 5 transfer its day 4 today ... not feeling anything much ... other then a temperature rise in the body ... 

is it too early to think , it may not have worked ? 
I was expecting some cramping and implantation bleeding by now ..


----------



## MV

Hi girls, I can't belive I'm typing this and after eight very long years we got a BFP today, I can't believe I'm typing this! Anyway I know it's a very, very long way to go and I was preganant eight years ago and miscarried but I'm just hoping and praying things go well for us this time. Anyway I wanted to add my TWW symptoms as I've pored over these fabs pages again and again through the TWW.

a) day 5 or 6 - stange pulling feeling when I went to turn over in bed - never really came back though
b) very slight feelings of nausea from about day 9
c) weird, dizzy/light head from day 11 (not all the time), felt "different" - weird!
d) bigger and tender boobs much like I get before my period
e) period cramps and cyst pain which I still have

All of these symptoms I really put down to the progesterone plus I had a really hectic TWW so I have to say I really didn't think it had worked this time.    

Wishing you all the very best and hang on in there, miracles do happen     

Much love, Mv xx


----------



## lainey1972

fantastic new.  Best of luck  very happy for you.


----------



## Rozy

Hi all, 

Just wanted to add my experience to this list .. 

Having read up all the info and this ongoing conversation about implantation bleeding and what not ... I almost thought i didnt make it through coz i didnt get any signs what so ever .. other then mild cramping ... 


But got my BFP this morning ... so if you arent getting any signs during the 2WW dont hog the internet , thats only going to depress you further. The truth is many ladies I have spoken to seem to get the symptoms from three weeks later ... and majority dont even get Implantation bleeding ... 

I felt mild cramping AF type pain only in the evenings from 3rd day post trasnfer to about 7th day Post transfer and after that it was all cool .. nothing was happening .. my body temperature which is usually 36.6 on the regular thermo was reading high at 37 most of this time but after the 7th day post transfer  that too was reading normal .. infact its now reading 36.8 since yesterday ... though i am still feeling the heat oozing out of me ... 

but thats about it all ... no other symptoms yet ...


----------



## WRITETOVON

Hello Everybody ,

I had 3, 5 day donor ET on 3rd May at Dogus, so I am 6 days post ET. I haven't had any pregnancy symptoms, except my breasts are starting to swell, but I expect this is the progesterone & oestrogen meds. I am finding it really difficult to focus my mind on anything else other than my embryos.  

Call me stupid, but I have already started testing my morning urine. I can't help myself. I am using first response. I really want a positive before I go back to work on Monday. Although the clinic advised me to test on next Tuesday, which will be 12 days after ET, and if negative, 2 days later on Thursday. At that point if negative I am supposed to stop the meds. Some women get a later positive test result, so I am worried about the thought of stopping meds if I do get a negative at 2wks. (I am worried about a lot of things)  

The thought of going back to work and not knowing if I am pregnant is daunting. I am on my feet a lot at work and heavy lifting is involved. I am told that when I go back I have to write a letter to say I am pregnant, and they will reassess my duties. Can you imagine how awkward this will be if a few days later I have to go and tell them that I am not pregnant and my duties go back to normal.   I am also worried that I will not be able to concentrate on my job, and that some people at work will be weird with me, because they do not agree with IVF. I am taking 4 x 2mg of oestrogen a day and 3 x 200mg vaginal pessaries of progesterone a day. This means I have to take one pessary at work, and I have to lay down for 30mins. I will have to ask for a different break time to do this, and I will only be able to sit. 

I just want this 2ww to be over. Good luck to every body on the 2ww.

Hugs xxx


----------



## WRITETOVON

Rozy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to add my experience to this list ..
> 
> Having read up all the info and this ongoing conversation about implantation bleeding and what not ... I almost thought i didnt make it through coz i didnt get any signs what so ever .. other then mild cramping ...
> 
> But got my BFP this morning ... so if you arent getting any signs during the 2WW dont hog the internet , thats only going to depress you further. The truth is many ladies I have spoken to seem to get the symptoms from three weeks later ... and majority dont even get Implantation bleeding ...
> 
> I felt mild cramping AF type pain only in the evenings from 3rd day post trasnfer to about 7th day Post transfer and after that it was all cool .. nothing was happening .. my body temperature which is usually 36.6 on the regular thermo was reading high at 37 most of this time but after the 7th day post transfer that too was reading normal .. infact its now reading 36.8 since yesterday ... though i am still feeling the heat oozing out of me ...
> 
> but thats about it all ... no other symptoms yet ...


Congratulations Rozy!!!!  Did you manage to wait the full two weeks before testing?


----------



## Rozy

Hi there Writetovon, 

Thanks so much mate .. I am still in a state of disbelief ,to be honest  

Regards your question, I had a day 5 blastocyst transfer and i tested about 8 days later .. 
There was a slight line , but I almost thought my eyes were playing games on me ! then I retested 10th DPT .. a clear positive indication still not as strong but better then the previous one ... 

and my official testing day was today 11th DPT ... 

I guess it largely depends on when and how long your embryo will take to implant ... good luck , sending loads of baby dust your way and hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## WRITETOVON

Dear Rozy,

Your experience is exactly what I and all of us are hoping to have! It really makes me smile! I hope to know exactly how you are feeling in the next few days. Well done! ENJOY! 

xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Can anyone help? Just noticed a tiny streak of pale brown stretchy mucus! 
I'm day 5 past 5 day transfer! X


----------



## WRITETOVON

Dear Leigh 1973,

It sounds like implantation to me. It's a very positive sign. You should be very happy.  About 30% of women have an implantation blood stain or spotting. 

I am on day 9 after 5 day ET. still a negative urine test. My mind is a bit of a mess now, finding it v v difficult to focus on anything else. 

Big hugs, its looking very good for you. Let me know how it goes. xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Dear WRITEEVON

I'm actually so worried. Been out shopping and a bit more but clearer now. A bit like the EWCM with stained light brown. No cramps but just feel nervous about it. So you are 9 days post 5 day transfer? I'm sure they give us the test date for a reason. When re you supposed to test hun? xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Dear Writetovon

Where is Dogus? I hear quite a few ladies talking about it. Have you been having any symptoms? x


----------



## WRITETOVON

Dear Leigh,

How are the blood stains today? You can read a lot on line about spotting after implantation. It should be lighter than a period. 

Its day 10 today and another negative. We are now preparing for the worst. 

Dogus is in North Cyprus. I wouldn't recommend it though, the communication was terrible! My husband was also not allowed in the room for ET! We were very shocked by this. I was not kept informed during the procedure and the staff laughed and joked amongst themselves, I wasn't given eye contact or introduced to the 5 people in the room. A man had his hand on my left knee and the other scanning my stomach. As he talked with the lady doing the procedure, he kept moving my knee! I managed to keep very calm some how. Afterwards I asked how many embryos I had left to freeze, they said none. It felt like you had to drag information out of them all the time. 

So I am now going to focus on finding a new egg donor clinic for my 2nd attempt. If anyone knows a good place to go, that keeps you informed at all stages, please let me know.

xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Morning Hun,

No more after the one off yesterday. I'm 6 days post 5 day transfer today. I'm sorry to hear about your time at your clinic. Why did you go there? Money? What is your age? 10 days is still early, think about it if implantation can occur up to 12 days of embryo age it's still early. 

Xxxx


----------



## Panda7

hello writedevon, serum in athens is somewhere you should look into, you wont regret it, total opposite of how you have been treated. see agates thread on how they work and then geneal threads for how the ladies feel about Penny. 
all the very best of luck   
panda7 xxx


----------



## Lady-S

I agree - serum are superb!!!! I'm currently on 2ww with lower tummy cramp - kind of niggly on and off. I did put it down to the antibiotics but the nigglemis lower than the gripes I get from ab. Fingers crossed its implantation as I'm 7dp3dt. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## WRITETOVON

Hi Guys,

I'm on day 11 today and got another BFN.   I have booked myself in for a blood test at a private clinic tomorrow morning. It is costing £58 something pence. I go at 8.30 in the morn and have the results around lunch time. So I will know for sure tomorrow, and I can come off these meds if negative and start planning trip number 2. 

I went to Dogus, because I did plan on doing Tandem IVF, trying with my eggs and having a back up donor on the same cycle. Unfortunately, at the last minute a scan revealed that I had less than 3 follicles left, so they will not do Tandem at that point, so I opted for DE. Lot's of women on this website have used Dogus, so that was another reason I went there, plus there stats of 80% success rate in DE IVF. 

In my preparation for the worst, also known as "my back up plan to keep me sane", I have been studying clinics, Serum does look good, although the process looks more complicated, and its injections rather than tablets and vaginal pessaries, which does scare me a bit. I want to have another go asap! I am already trying to work out how much money I can get from selling my wedding dress etc.   

Big hugs to you all ladies.


----------



## Dixie chick

Thank goodness you ladies are here, I think I'm going mental scrutinising every little thing, and it's great to have something to compare to.

But, I'm not sure whether my symptoms might be caused by the drugs, so would it be better to state what type of cycle and any drugs too? That way we could compare apples with apples, IYKWIM?

For instance, in 4 days (OTD) I'm *hoping* to post...

FET 6day blast, with estrogen 8mg, and progesterone gel
Symptoms are: abdominal cramps, ache in back and backs of thighs, ovary pain, vivid dreams, spotting days 8-10.

 to everyone who's already made it , and  to those of you still on 'knicker watch'


----------



## WRITETOVON

Hell again ladies,

This evening I have started bleeding.   Pinky brown, when you wipe type. Could be the beginning of the end. If it's in full flow in the morning, I won't bother having the HCG blood test. 

I don't understand how sooo many women can bleed when we are taking soo many drugs! I am taking 2mg oestrogen 4 x a day and 3 x 200mg progesterone pessaries. Surely this would create a hormone level too high to bleed with. I just don't understand it! Does any one out there understand it?

xxx


----------



## alex28

ladies

I have just got my 1st ever BFP!!!! symptoms were tummy cramps throughout the whole 2ww, sore boobs and feeling nauseous.


----------



## Lady-S

Congrats Alex. I test tomorrow and been having cramps and back niggles since last Friday. 🙏🙏 it's a good sign!!! 

Lady s
Xxx


----------



## Catb33

We got our first ever   last Saturday and blood tests confirmed Monday and Wednesday. I wasn't sure what was meds and what was pg as this was our first deivf. I had mild period pains the first week after 5 day transfer. These got stronger and there were quite a few stabbing pains, particularly the day before we tested. 13 days post ec I had a light bleed, pink to brown as the day progressed, similar to AF starting but it stopped by the next day and only very minor spots since then. Boobs were tender, larger and a bit itchy. I found that I couldn't eat a huge amount but would then get hungry again quickly so had mid morning and afternoon snacks.


Good luck everyone. It make take a while sometimes but Even though I know it could all go orang still, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Cheekochoo

I am on my 2ww first ICSI cycle, and have been asked to test on 24th May. My ET was on 7th (day 3) and I had 2 eggs transferred. I have had strange twinges, some crampy like, others achy, lots of bloating and wind, terrible skin and sore boobs. My symptoms seem to have subsided a lot now, although I had had hot sweat this morning and my appetite has reduced last 2 days, I really don't know what to think, I also have need for things to smell really clean,  I haven't had any spotting at all but not sure if this is due to progesterone. (don't know if this is god or bad?) I have read a lot of ladies have completed tests early and am wondering whether to test tomorrow, how many days after transfer would AF normally take for BPN ?


----------



## slinkypick

Hi Ladies!

I got my first ever   4 days ago, and I'm still in shock!

I had slightly sore boobs and wind til 5dp5dt but not much else, and then seemed to lose all symptoms from there on in. I had AF-type pains on and off all the way through the 2ww, and was convinced it was all over!

2 days prior to OTD I remember feeling really crabby, and had real PMS- type symptoms, my poor DH couldn't do right for doing wrong! We had a big fight, and I think it was my way of dealing with everything that we've been through - getting it off my chest so to speak! This is most unlike me, I'm usually so laid back, DH is the shouty one!

Don't give up ladies, it ain't over til the witch shows her ugly face (or not as the case may be!).

Still not getting many symptoms, and I certainly don't "feel" pregnant! I have noticed I need to wee slightly more frequently, and I do seem to be ravenous most of the time, but apart from that, nothing!


----------



## Narnea

Just thinking- wouldnt it be helpful to have the same list for BFN symptoms in order to compare them both? Perhaps we would end up with a list of symptoms exclusive to BFP!


----------



## DJCJ

I had some of the usual ones - tummy cramps, night sweats and sore boobs, but I had a really strange one too - toe cramps! If I ever put my feet up, straight away two of the toes on either foot would stick together - very wierd and sore!  Some nights when my feet were on the floor I'd suddenly feel my toes twitching as if they were about to to into a cramp.  This eased off after I got my BFP but I randomly got them up to about week 12.

HTH & best of luck
DJ X


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

I would like to join this forum.  Ive been reading all your messages and it gives me real inspiration. 

My DH and I are on our 2ww following our first ICSI, Im due to test on Thursday.  I have a few symptoms, sore boobs, moodiness (PMT?), slight nausea, and tearful.  Throughout all this treatment, we have had tablets, IUI, and now this, the 2ww is always the worst bit!  Did anyone get a BFP with the above symptoms?  Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eeejay

Just got my BFP yesterday and having been on this thread last week wanted to share my symptoms. I experienced lots of AF type pains, enlarged nipples, strong sense of smell, nauseau, headaches, tiredness and diahorrea!! I was convicted all symptoms were AF coming and emotion of treatment. X


----------



## Lisajane73

Just got my  and so finally get to post here!

My main symptoms were:

Dry mouth/un-quenchable thirst (this was the main symptom that made me think something was up as i had to keep buying/re-filling bottles of water, and I am not a big water drinker)
Increased watery/milky CM - to the point where I felt like I had wet myself and had to wear a liner constantly
AF cramps (from about the day before she would have been due)
Spotting reddish brown on 9dp5dt (implantation?)
Bloatedness especially in the evenings in week 2, particularly after eating dinner
Gassy tummy and burping a lot
Also had a few more one-off symptoms like shooting/stabbing pains in that area (they woke me up one night), crampy toes for a few days in week 1 and an iffy stomach a couple of times, not diarrhoea but did have to get there rather quick!

Didn't have any sore boobs (they still aren't really, just maybe a bit more sensitive) and no funny taste in mouth or enhanced sense of smell that are all apparently common symptoms!


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hi ladies, 

I kept a diary of my symptoms each day thought this was a great place to post it. My first ever 2ww with IUI and got my  yesterday.

0 DPIUI
- dull cramping in the evening which
Lasted a couple of hours
1,2 DPIUI
- sore (.)(.)
- metallic taste in mouth in the morning
-gas
3,4,5 DPIUI
- slight lower back pain
- dull on and off  pain around right ovary
- gas
6 DPIUI
- sharp pain around ovary/uterus
- gas
7 DPIUI
- dark urine despite increasing my water intake
- gas
8 - DPIUI
- felt nauseas for a couple of minutes first thing in the morning 
- slight stabbing sensation near right ovary
- lower back pain towards the night. 
9 DPIUI
- Af type cramps not for long 30 min
- some minor twinges/pulls
10 DPIUI
- very mild Af style cramps
11/12 DPIUI
- hot flushes during the night.
- very mild Af style cramps
- tired and more hungry
13 DPIUI
- hot flushes during the night
- real pulling and twisting pain on right-side while sleeping (quite excruciating)
- pee-ing a lot. 
- area around bladder/kidney really painful, having shooting pains up my right leg.
- felt really emotional and cried myself to sleep 
14 DPIUI
- hot flushes in the morning
- gas
15 DPIUI 
- hit flushes
- burning in tummy. Time to ease back on the chillies. 
- Moderate on and off AF style cramps
16 DPIUI
-


----------



## Izi

Hi everyone... I would love to join in this... 


I am 41 and on my first and one and only ICSI attempt, so probably double the nerves as after this if its bad news for me its all over   . 


Still very excited to read that some with a BFP have had the terrible thirst quenching thing that I have got so I am keeping fingers crossed that I have got lucky... just one more week till I know and I think its going to be a very long one!!!


Good luck to all!


----------



## babywant321

Helllo All

Amazing reading all this

Right we had ET last Thursday, no real apins, other than

Tiredness and on off AF type cramps...ANy hope?


----------



## starlight82

Just wanted to say thanks for this. Im on my 2ww day 4 and reading symptoms on her av put my mind at ease a bit more as I've been having period pains, back pains, sore boobs. Im also on 2x cyclogest a day so wondering if they could be the cause too


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls

It seems that most people are getting sore,tender boobs with their bfp  I certainly have not got those and I have the last times I've got pregnant...

Otd is tomorrow. Haven't tested as been too scared!

No signs just awful period cramps on off all week.

I know it's all over. I've even booked us lunch to get plastered afterwards!!!

Good luck everyone X


----------



## flump5

Hi, I haven't posted before but religiously studied this thread during my 2ww so thought it was only fair to let others know my symptoms - I got my BFP yesterday 11dpt of a day 5 blast  

I had hardly any symptoms at all and was pretty much convinced that it hadn't worked. A few on and off AF type pains and the tiniest bit of brown spotting (blink and you'd miss it) about 3/4 days before test day. I did wake up with a really dry mouth the night before I tested but convinced myself that it was because I'd been out for dinner and the food must have been salty! 

Just to let you know, I pretty much carried on as normal during the 2ww, doing light exercise and all the normal daily things that I do. 

Good luck to everyone still on the wait and stay strong!!    for you all xx


----------



## flowerdew

Flump5 what wonderful news!!!

Well that's great to hear. I'm carrying on as normal too but have to slow down at times 
as feel crampy....grrrrr.

You just want to know don't you!

Congrats )

X


----------



## flump5

Thank you so much Flowerdew - still very nervous as it's very early days but extremely excited at the same time!

Don't worry about not having sore boobs - mine haven't changed a bit - not veiny, sore, tender, larger or anything! 

Definitely listen to your body and slow down whenever you need to. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and really   for your BFP xx


----------



## ElsW73

Hey flowerdew
don't panic - i'm now 9 weeks and my boobs are still kust the same as ever - not tender in the slightest
as the other ladies have said symptoms vary widely - i had v few in second week of 2ww in particular despite what must have been crazy hormone surges
good luck
Els
x


----------



## flowerdew

Thank you and massive CONGRATS!

Btw-I've sent you an email 

X


----------



## starlight82

Morning ladies,

I've noticed blue veins on ny boobs the last 2 days and there very sore, heavy and as ny hubby described em a bit saggy, charming hey lol

But im feeling very positive bout this now just coming to the end if my first week today


----------



## Mibbles

During the 2WW I used to visit this section of the site and read everyone's symptoms and good news - it really helped. 
This morning we got our BFP and while we're very pleased it's still early days as we've had 3 m/c in the past. Already this pregnancy feels more real than the others and a lot like the start of my pregnancy that gave us our beloved DD - so I'm keeping everything crossed.
Here's my path to our BFP:
1dp3dt - 6dp3dt - no symptoms at all. Nothing
7dp3dt - was sitting at work when suddenly I felt very dizzy. To the extend that I was too afraid to get up in case I fainted. I'd just taken my progesterone tablet (2hrs later than normal) and antibiotics so thought maybe that this was having a negative effect.
Manage to make it to the toilet and put head between knees and rested. Went to the toilet and saw pink watery blood when wiped.
Now I started to think that this could be good as I had something similar in my first pregnancy and had my DD - she was actually a twin but we lost the other at 6 weeks.
By the afternoon and early evening I started to feel some light cramps but nothing major. Just a bit of fluttering/pulling.
By the evening I had no symptoms
8dp3dt - odd twinges in day but nothing significant. No cramping. Pink when wiped in the afternoon but really watery and no need for any panty liners. No cramps. Felt light headed again in the evening but felt better when I had food.
9dp3dt - BFP on Clear Blue and internet stick. Very tired - but I have cold coming. No more pink bleeds.

This experience does differ from my last FET in March which resulted in a BFN. Then I had a period pain 3days after transfer but this left. Then two days before my test date I got really bad pains (like a headache in my abdomen) and had to take paracemotol. I thought at the time that this was a good sign as the pain could be the embyros implanting but that was not the case.

Even my I was natually pregnant twice last year I didn't have many symptoms - just some light cramping and then missed period. On those occaisions I didn't have any implantation bleeding. I miscarried at 7 and 12 weeks.

Wishing everyone on the 2WW success.
MIchele


----------



## sarahp1977

hey people 
just wanted to post my symptoms on here as i got a bfp  yesterday at 10dp3det and was really shock how clear the test were i did some cheapys from tesco first then went on to to do the new clearblu plus test.
straight after transfer i had some  low niggly pain that has been on and off for the last ten days some days the pains were really strong and i had to take paracetamol to help ,after about 6 days  i just had the constant feeling my period was gonna start low backache(still got) i have had really bad wind both ends and i have been going to the toilets lots and lots for no 2s(sorry to be graphic) over the last few days my nipples are soooooo itchy and i have felt really sick especially in the late evenings hope this helps any one out there 
sarahxxxx


----------



## starlight82

Hi sarahp1977

Congratulations on ur resuly 

Im due to test on Monday. The cramps and backach settled down till yeaterday, cramps eased off a little now. I think my boobs have gone a bit bigger as the top im wearing now it's stretching across that area which it didn't do before and I've still got light blue veins leading to my nipples can notice em more and the pain in em at night time


----------



## Redhead74

Congrats to Mibbles and Sarah.
Mibbles  - reading your last post regarding pains at day 3 after et the below doesn't look too good for me...

hey ladies - I hope you don't mind me posting on here but I need some advice. I had egg transfer last saturday and yet since then I have had stabbing pains on my left hand side and yesterday was particularly bad as when I sneezed I it mage be double over!! i normally have these pains as period pains about a week or so before my period so it is about time - as I test in a week and a half..... Any advice? xxxThanks.


----------



## ElsW73

Pains normal - its likely your ovaries recovering from stim phase. If your embryo implants then your body can get another shot of hcg which then makes them swell up again


----------



## Redhead74

thanks ElsW73 - i take comfort in that ;0)

Did you have any same symptoms ?xx

Congrats on the twins - you must be so pleased x


----------



## Sass7

Hi Redhead74,

My test date is 6th July too....

ET -21st June 3dt

Keeping fingers crossed for both... I've not had many symptoms & feeling nervous.  Slight tummy cramps that's it.


----------



## jojo74

Hi Ladies,

I got my BFP today and thought I would let you know that other than about 3 days of irrational crying and emotion I havent had a single symptom so don't despair!

Good luck to everyone,

jojo x


----------



## ElsW73

Hi redhead
Requestion about other symptoms then Was bloated 4dpt until about 8dpt - so much so I couldn't bend my knee up to paint my toenails, felt sick once (mid morning, enough to take myself off to the loo but not actually sick in the end) a couple of days before my test, then nothing - was convinced it was game over. Got bfp and after one day of shock/excitement then worried myself stupid over lack of symptoms until scan at 6w3d. Even when I did feel a little off / tired I was convinced it was due to poor sleeping, worry and drug side effects. Nausea kicked in for about 2 weeks, but now feel fine again - just tired (but that was fairly normal state of affairs for me)
Good luck with the wait - I know how tough it is.
Els
X


----------



## Redhead74

congratulations jojo!!!  

Thank Elsw73.  i don't test till Friday but on the weekend I have had proper period pains and got that dull dragging feeling and pains an achey - is it over for me? ;0( 

hope everyone is well xxx love to all xx


----------



## Redhead74

hi sass - fingers crossed for us both - have you had any symptoms since? xxxx


----------



## K&amp;T

Hi everyone!

So excited to be able to post on here   This thread kept me going through the 2WW! I got my BFP last week, and the only symptoms I had were very VERY mild cramps on the day after 5dt. Hand on heart I had nothing else! 

 for everyone on their 2WW,

Kay x


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi ladies can I join?

Redhead - I test the same day as you Friday and I have been crying all evening because I have had awful cramps and that dull ache when af is due.  This is my second attempt at IVF and I don't remember it being this bad last time. Praying for a miracle but I am thinking the worst  

Good luck to everyone waiting xx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi Twinkle - please don't be upset - i have had loads of pains too.... this is quite normal so I hear. This is my second attempt too so I understand exactly what you are going through and feel for you xxx Please have hope  - this is the only things that is getting me through each day!! 

xxxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Thanks redhead, I feel a bit better today it's so lovely to have support from you ladies on this site. Not long now, I pray we both get   news Friday morning. My cramps are not as bad as yesterday but still here xxx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi everyone - sorry I have not been on here for about 6 days. I was due to test last Friday but caved in on the Thursday and tested.

I could not believe it but I am pleased to report it is....... a BFP!!!!!!

     


I can;t believe it - all that worry about the cramps and pains and period feelings - it turned out ok.

Now I am worried that it continues - will this worrying ever stop.

Scan booked for 26th July.

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Oh redhead, I am so happy for you. I was getting a bit worried   

I am the same worrying about everything now, roll on first scans xx


----------



## Sass7

Hi Ladies... 

I got my BFP on Friday...  at first it was very faint at first so i went out and bought a digital test which then said 2-3 wks so all worries were eventually waylaid.

I would recommend buying a digital test as a backup before you OTD to prevent any worries on the morning, i was in tears convinced it was chemical reaction.  But test have just got stronger each day. 

My symptoms were very slight, slight cramps I was convinced AF was about to arrive at any moment.  So have faith ladies, you never really know until your OTD or your AF arrives.  Stay positive and rested, it all helps. 

Something i also wanted to say was that for me the first 4 days after ET were extremely stressful, I had my gran's funeral, my DH's ex wife turned up at the house twice & had to walk for about an hour in torrential rain amongst other things.... i was convinced it would fail.  

So have faith and hope.. 

xxx


----------



## Redhead74

Sass    It tried mailing you back  but couldn't as it said your 'inbox was full' - I have joined the new thread you recommended, but it would be good to mail you too - so empty some of your inbox and mail me lol xxxxx


----------



## Lauren222

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread but would like to ask those who've had a BFP for some help if possible. I had my transfer 8 days ago.  After 6 days I had the most incredible AF cramps for about 3 hours then moderate cramps and sickness feeling throughout the day.  Despite feeling very unwell I was exceptionally happy thinking this was at least one of my high grade embryos implanting.

Trouble is, I've had not symptoms since. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sass7

Lauren

Sound perfectly normal to me  everyone is different some get no symptoms & some get loads.

The fact that it happened on Day 6 is a really good sign

Xxx


----------



## helenrachel

Hi ladies - hope you don't mind me joining you, I have found your posts really helpful.  I am in my 2ww which is driving me completely bonkers!!!!  I have 1 remaining 3d  which was transferred on 8th July so I am 7 dpt.  I have had a crazy week for symptoms, major bizarre cramming in feet ( I was relieved to see someone else had this) AF pains since the moment of ET which hasn't let up, lower back ache, feeling completely wiped out today - OTD is 22nd July, if my period sticks to plan it would be due on 18th - I've had no meds at all, it's a natural FET....it's just been cramp city for a week!  Never strong enough though for me to take paracetamol, nurse encouraged this.  They did have a battle getting catheter in and had to clamp my cervix (ouuuuuccchhhhh!)   so I'm wondering if all my campy niggles are as a result of that..... If anyone has anything similar with a natural fet, I'd love to hear from you,

Thanks - all your posts are incredibly helpful 

Good luck all xxx

Ps I've been really bad and started to hpt, got bfn . Still hope though, it's still early


----------



## lacy

HI Ladies,

I owe the fertility friends forum to say this now I AM PREGNANT     
never thought i wud ever post this or will be one of those girls,but i naturally conceived this month after 3 failed IVF/ICSI attempts and almost 4 years of trying i wud just like to tell everyone never loose hope,and keep praying and TRYING,i used to read posts on this forum for almost 2 years in all the threads!
and here i am i finally got my surprise   thursday night i was in total shock   
my symptoms were very very sore and full boobs i also noticed what they call the  montgomery tubercles those white pumps on the aerola! and what seemed to me as AF cramping and lower back pain around 6-8 days before my period was due! and then late period for 3 days when i did the HPT
again i would like to encourage all the ladies to keep trying and never loose hope
fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Smith8450

Aw Lacy that's absolutely brilliant news! Congratulations


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi ladies,

Well after my 6th 2ww I finally got my BFP today  I loved reading this thread when I was feeling not so good about things and I thought I will share what I felt like.

I had a 5 day transfer and from the day after transfer I had AF pains and even still have them. NEVER loose hope, this might be your uterus expanding. I had really bad night night sweats but it is a tiny bit better now. I get sooooo tired at about 7pm, like really cant keep your eyes open tired. Otherwise, nothing nothing nothing! It is sometimes a cruel mindgame bit always keep faith and have hope! oh and I was naughty and tested 10 days past transfer and got a 2-3 weeks pregnant. 

Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## prayingforababy

I love reading all this good news!  

Im on my 2 ww at the moment, test on the 23rd so im going crazy wondering am I am I not? Ive had cramping and pains in my tummy all afternoon, feel very tired and have sore boobs. I am praying for a BFP and this has injected some positive thoughts in my system so thanks ladies and congratulations on your pregnancies xx


----------



## flowerpot

Goodness, I started this thread a lifetime ago!! I'm so glad so many have found it helpful 

good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## lacy

Hi smith8450 thank u thanku   Hi Flowerport

Yes ofcourse this thread has been very helpful,i used to read all the posts during all my 2ww's....every single month
for a very long time and all the ladies experiences has helped me alot..so thanks to u and all the ladies contributed
and am praying for all the ladies to get their BFP's we all deserve it


----------



## zobo83

Hi everybody!
Im new to this thread and on my 2nd cycle of icsi tx, im 1dp5dt and otd is on 29th july          
Jus wanted to ask as i cant remember from my last cycle! Is it ok to have pineapple juice and brasil nuts during 2ww?!! 
Hoping u can help
many thanks
zobo


----------



## Sass7

Flowerpot,

Well done you, look how many people you have given comfort to.....


491 Replies 
154971 Views

Yes that is 154,971 views!!!! 

  

Bravo,

xxx


----------



## Brookie

Hi all

just wondered - has anyone tested early and got a faint positive but then BFN on actual test date? This happened to me today. Got a definite faint positive line last night so was fully expecting to see a BFP today! Had a HCG blood test today just in case pee stick test was wrong.... but it's probably not, I've not had any symptoms at all apart from a few crampy twinges yesterday and today which is probably AF on the way  

Brookie


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Brookie,

I haven't experienced that myself but I didn't want to read & run. I dont want to scare you but Some people get a positive & then a negative as it can be what they call a chemical pregnancy, which is basically a very early miscarriage. However it sounds strange that you tested last night & got a faint line when it's harder to detect last thing at night!

The HCG blood test is the best way to establish def what is going on.

I have my fingers crossed for you   xx


----------



## mrsmurphy

Jomo20 said:


> Hi Brookie,
> 
> I haven't experienced that myself but I didn't want to read & run. I dont want to scare you but Some people get a positive & then a negative as it can be what they call a chemical pregnancy, which is basically a very early miscarriage. However it sounds strange that you tested last night & got a faint line when it's harder to detect last thing at night!
> 
> The HCG blood test is the best way to establish def what is going on.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you  xx


fingers crossed for you 2day Jomo xxx Hope your ok and not feeling too stressed out xxx Just be calm and relax and I bet I'll be coming home from work later with you giving me some good news  xxx <3


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks hun. Feeling a little nervous but excited too. I will let you know how I get on xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi ladies, I wonder if any of u lovelies would b able to shed any light to my current problem?!

At 11dp2dt I started spotting (did a hpt next day -BFN) which led to full flow AF the following three days which stopped abruptly 15dp2dt. On OTD (16dp2dt) I did my hpt as a formality and to my astonishment there was a faint positive line. I did a CBD and it said 1-2 weeks! I tested daily and saw the line get darker over 3days and then start to get lighter. 23dp2dt I did another CBD and it still said 1-2 weeks. I did a poas this afternoon and it was BFN. I can understand a BFP and then a bleed but what's with a bleed then a BFP then a bfn?!?! I'm sooooo confused, clinic don't really know or are pretty vague but I'd like a bit of an idea if possible! 

Thanks ladies if anyone can help shed any light as to a possible explanation I'd really appreciate it! Xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Maddoglady,

Unfortunately It sounds like it could be a chemical pregnancy, which is basically an early miscarriage. I have seen so many women on this site go through this. If I were you I would ask for a blood test to see what your HCG levels are. Is this not something offered by your clinic?

Good luck hun xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi Jomo, they haven't offered me a blood test but I'm booked in for a day 31 scan but if my hpt the day before is negative I'm to cancel the scan appt! Xx


----------



## babydreams219

Hi Ladies,  I used to come to this site during my IVF days.....After giving up 2 years later we had a natural BFP and we welcomed our beautiful daughter.  I'm back now because I need some advice or support!  I have been on the pill since last April.  In the middle of my pill pack in june I had a full blown 2.5 week period....And continued  the pill however I have not had a period since June 9th!!! ( that period) . Two weeks ago I tested all week ( about 5 times)  and all tests were negative.  I do have some symptoms but honestly they are not consistent ( daily)  I'm just frustrated....not knowing....Just when I think it's in my head the next day I will be nauseated all day etc....I finally have a Dr App on  Friday...but I'm going crazy until then. Don't know if I should test again or not ( it's been about 2 weeks) ....SORRY! I just  need Female support! I just don't know how I could be pregnant since I am on the pill...

My symptoms.....AF pains but will not start,  breasts seem to slightly enlarge and then go back down,  I eat something and then about20 minutes later the nausea kicks in, bloating, just started having to go to pee alot more..... Just don't know if its in my head.......

I think I am off to get a home test.....

Good Luck to all you ladies on your TWW!


----------



## Juethefox

Hi,  I'm on day 2 after ebryo transfer and trying not to freak out about everything I'm feeling!  But since last night I have been experiencing vaginal/clitoral muscle crampings/flutterings.  I can't find anything on google about this, i have found people saying they are getting the stomach/lower abdomen crampings but not vaginal!

Has anyone experienced this?  

Thank you Julia  xx


----------



## marlb3

Thank you to whoever set this up- its very useful


Has anyone got irritability and depression and still get a Bfp?

Feel so irritable and still have 10 days left of 2ww

Help appreciated please


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi I am on my 2ww after a FET 7 days ago.

I will admit I am the queen of pee sticks and so far they are all  but it is early days still.  

I have been lurking around and wanted to offer reassurance to a couple of you

Marlb3 - Mood swings are all part of the process, blame the hormones  

Juethefox - I have had the pains in my cervix, quite painful sometimes, that and tummy cramps and feel like I need to *ahem* fart.

Anyway all the best to you all


----------



## Smiles35

*Juethefox * - on my first cycle I had shooting pains up my lady bits after ET.

*babydreams219 * - did you test? What was the outcome? I have heard many 'surprise' pregnancies when on the pill.


----------



## marlb3

So this morning I got my Bfp. So happy  
Just wanted to say that I was convinced I was going to get my af. I had cramps and my emotions were all over the place. But that was the only symptoms.  

Also I got really bad insomnia for the last few days of my 2ww. But I guess thats not a symptom


----------



## MrsRTodd

Hi everyone,

so nice to hear of many BFP's.

I wonder if anyone can give me any info - how long does Gonasi trigger take to leave system??

I am 7 days past 3 day ET today and just tested and got a definate + on a FR...but do we think this could still be the gonasi -  today is day 13 since i took the shot??

Help I know i should of tested early but cant help it as been feeling 'strange' -  occasional cramps but waves of nausea coming and going.

I had 2 eggs put back?


----------



## -Susan-

Mrs Todd - not exactly the same question asked here but very similar, so may be helpful:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283567.0


----------



## natalied

hello everyone on this Horrible TWW.....
I am currently on my 9dpt of 5dt Blast transfer..... I am currently off work and all I have done is been on the internet reading into every ache and pain!!! 
I have had really bad cramping pains like AF, shooting pains, white snot like CM ( sorry TMI ) sore BBs, Headaches, Lower back pain and a dull aching pain in my uterus!!
I am constantly thirsty ( drinking lots of water ) dry mouth...... Today I have had nothing apart from a odd twinge in my uterus.  I took a test 2 days ago and it was a 
I dont know if anyone else has experienced this but I have been feeling horny these last two days ( sorry  again TMI ) and have had erotic dreams!!

I was wondering if anyone else has had these experiences.....

Baby dust & sticky Vibes to all
xx


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990

Heya everyone, when I was in my 2ww I found this poll very helpful, it gave me that little bit of hope that maybe I was pregnant 
Now that I have my BFP I have filled in the poll, I would say my same symptom was probably my hunger, I was on a strict diet before and in the second week of my 2ww I just couldn't stop eating! lol I also have a couple of things that isn't on the poll that my doctor told me are fairly common early pregnancy signs, I got a urine infection and also I have loose poo for about a week or so.

Good luck ladies waiting for your BFPs!

   xxxxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Hi ladies, I have had this page bookmarked and found it so useful during both my 2ww's but I am delighted to be able to post after getting BFP today.  I really wanted to share my symptoms because I was convinced it was over and my period was going to show.

1dp5dt - dull ache deep down
2dp5dt - light cramps
3dp5dt - no symptoms (other than from progesterone, sore boobs, bloated)
4dp5dt - as above
5dp5dt - felt like I had PMT, sore boobs had gone
6dp5dt - light cramps, more around ovaries, headache
7dp5dt - headache, no other symptoms, boobs aren't sore at all
8dp5dt - brown bleeding in the morning, quite a lot when I wiped and carried on for a couple of hours. AF pains all day, convinced it was going to arrive. Headache but thought it was from crying all day!
9dp5dt - brown discharge in the morning, small clot that was black like old blood. Headache, backache and dizzy spells.  Strong AF pains, would have bet my house on it arriving
10dp5dt - BFP, AF pains on and off, more to the left. Headache, backache and still have brown discharge.

I really did give up thinking AF was going to arrive and was shocked when I got a BFP because apart from a headache and backache I really didn't have any symptoms. My boobs don't hurt at all, no extreme tiredness or frequent peeing.......yet!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Morning Ladies

I have a quick question.  Does anyone know if Cyclogest and Progynova can delay a period.  I am currently 23 dpo and am too chicken to test (see my signature).  I just wondered if I could take any hope from the fact that there is absolutely no sign of AF.

Fee
x


----------



## Tinkerbell88

Hi Ladies, 

I had 2 day 5 blastocysts on a frozen cycle transferred yesterday and this morning woke up with an awful headache and just cannot seem to shift it... Has anybody else had this  

X


----------



## Smiles35

Tinkerbell - I had headaches for about 5 days from the Sunday after a Monday ET x


----------



## mrscxxx

Girls please, please put me out my misery... I had a 2dt done last Wednesday and I have had a sore lower back since, very similar to af coming   I am freakn out! Has anyone else had this and also had a bfp? Feels like the same as my last cycle which resulted in bfn... I hate this 2ww...

Good luck to everyone on this mad, mental rollercoaster


----------



## Smiles35

Mrs C - I started getting lower back ache 2 days before I tested and still got it now and I got a BFP. I was convinced my AF was coming. Good luck Hun x


----------



## mrscxxx

Thanks smiles for replying. I am having such a bad day, woke up during the night with terrible cramp, never felt that kind of feeling before I was so scared, my poor hubby was almost crying   But after another lie down it has gone and now im just left with the back ache - this wait is torture, I seriously wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!!

Good much with your pregnancy hun xx


----------



## Nics123

Mrs C good luck hun, I felt like I was going mad in the last week of the 2ww!! I also had lower backache on and off - i never normally get with AF. My cramps have also been more around ovaries?? like Smiles different for me to AF which I don't normally get anything until the witch arrives! Like with anything I think symptoms or lack of can be so different for everyone it doesn't help! I honestly never felt like AF was coming but didn't feel too optimisitic either!!   Hopefully you've had some implantation/stretching cramps. I also had a few headaches and occasional sore boobs (they wer enot as bad as lead yp to AF)!!

2 days from OTD and I'm starting with a cold lovely, no symptoms starting to think I dreamed that BFP on 4 tests!!!

sending you all     for BFP!!!


----------



## mrscxxx

Huge congrats nick123   hope ur bean is snuggling in tight xx God I can't even imagine how I would feel if I got a bfp, I'll prob pass out....lol...

Well my cramps have subsided but my lower back is still sore.  Just need to pray af stays away xx


----------



## siann

Hi there

I just got my BFP and I had terrible stomach cramps, seemed to be a mix between constipation and af pains. I also had dizzy spells and feeling slightly nauseos.  The other symptom is that I am freezing cold all the time. My two colleagues said that they also had this symptom when pregnant. xx


----------



## siann

oh and I forgot the frequent peeing


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

Currently 6dp3dt and am so tired. Seems to sweep over me. Did anyone experience this? 

Also my boobs are so sore they hurt when I walk. But know this could be the oestrogen. 

Nat x


----------



## Sweetnats

Ok ladies I have just spent over an hour reading the 53 pages on this thread. That's how mad this 2ww has made me. Just clutching trying to second guess whether this has worked. 

If anyone can give me hope that would be great

5dp3d(frozen)t sore heavy boobs. To the point of wearing a bra to bed - extreme tiredness in the afternoon - a couple  of pulling twinges that made me stop in my tracks 
6dpt boobs feel so heavy and bruised - extreme tiredness -windy - heavy lower tummy
7dpt - heavy bruised boobs - tiredness in afternoon - heavy tummy (almost feels brushed) - real bad nausea in the evening for about 5 hours -  hpt negative 
8dpt - boobs still bruised but also sensitive nipples - tummy heavy - tummy gurgling - windy 

Think I have a dry mouth but not sure if its just cs I'm not drinking enough.

Any feedback would be great. Too scared to test again. Oh and the test I used was off eBay. Just the strip thing. 


So going mad think I need the white coated men!!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Sweetnats - the symptoms are you experiencing could be from the progesterone or could be signs of pregnancy, I know how hard the 2ww is and you analyse every little twinge, ache, pain etc. just remember your body has been through a lot with the treatment and you will experience some pains from things settling down. I think you tested too early and I have heard those cheap tests are unreliable so don't give up hope. I know ladies on this site who tested the day before OTD and it was negative but then on OTD it was positive. Just try and hold out and never give up until AF arrives.   you get your BFP.

I found listening to relaxation CDs helped during the 2ww, I can recommend the Zita West ones. 

Good luck x


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi smiles

Thanks for your advice. This was a frozen cycle as we're the last two cycles. So not too much trauma to my body thankfully. 

I am cloning to the thought that when I had my last fet in July, and got a negative I didn't have any symptoms at all from the meds. And knew it hadn't worked. So hopefully that's a good sign! 

I agree about the tests they were 30 for £2. So not sure how good they are. I will wait for otd and see how I get on! Not too long now


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Thought I'd add my thoughts on this subject!
On my last bfp I started testing really early and nothing (of course) i also had no synptoms, then on day 6 after my day 5 transfer my boobs suddenly started really itching! I notice the poll says itchy nipples or sore boobs but i had itchy boobs all over! Was random and I hadn't had it before on previous bfps.
I done a pg test that evening and got a bfp! 
So there's a symptom to look out for.

I had an o in my sleep on my other bfp! That was quite a surprise! And I had spotting from about day 3.

My other bfp was a miracle natural so I can't be sure the following symptoms happend on two week wait but I remember absolutely loving the smell of dp! Really loved it! I think the heightened sense of smell was the most obvious symptom (not that I realised as was not expecting it!) and I also had spotting that i mistook for af.

Hope that's helpful to someone. 
I've read this thread soooooo much!


----------



## Tinkerbell88

Ok I can officially write in here now  OTD was today!! BPF   So amazingly happy!! 

Anyway - my symptoms have been.... 

Headaches - since ET!
AF type pains... that seem to be less painful now but are deff still there.
Very sore breasts 
Extreeme tiredness, falling asleep by 4pm!
4 days before OTD had terrible back pain - was sure I was m/c - now turned in to the occasional dull ache.
I had the metalic taste... but onlu for a few days - unless I have just got used to it. 

 Hope this helps


----------



## Sweetnats

Ok ladies I now have an upset tummy. Did anyone get this during their 2ww?

Also tonight I have had pulling cramps in my lower tummy?.

I know this can all still be the meds especially as I tested bfn yesterday 

Grrrr does my nut in


----------



## wee emma

Starving. Absolutely and utterly ravenous.   


Sore ovary area, throbbed but that has settled. 


Sore back. 


Yup those pulling cramps you're having sweetnats. I had that a lot. 


Awful skin, it's still can be bad. Especially shoulders and chest. Just gross. 


Queasy tummy, oddly only at night. Still get that one. 


Very swollen, uncomfortable tummy. 


Tiredness. Could sleep on a clothes line. 


Bloody nose when I blew it. Very sore and dry too.


----------



## pksk

hello ladies! Hope u can help as I am panicking! I had FET on 21/09 and am on the endless 2ww. You all know how difficult it can be but it doesn't help when one is spotting  . During previous IUI's and IVF I didn't have any such problem. Initially I though it cud be a good sign (implantation spotting maybe  ) but it has continued since 29/09. I have to go to clinic for preg test on 08/10 but am quite tempted to take hpt  . What shall I do? Is it normal for some spotting during 2ww?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I tested early on 7dp5dt and got BFP
with no symptoms at all what makes me worry


----------



## K25

Hi ladies just wanted to share my symptoms if it helps anyone.

1 day after fet I had brown spotting and then 2days later started feeling sick and by 7dp5dt I still felt very sick all day and one a hpt and was positive. Tested everyday up until my otd which was today and still bfp. No other symptoms apart from that now am bloated and sore nipples.

Good luck for everyone xxx


----------



## mudgie

OOh K 25 sounds positive to me! Having twins before you sound like I did !! Good luck!
I test MOnday 8th. Have done hpt;s but all BFN so am hoping that maybe maybe it will be a last minute one!!!


----------



## Lauren222

Hi ladies can I ask for advice? First off what does 7dp5dt mean? I had a transfer 5th Oct and the egg was retrieved from the donor on 3rd so what is that in 'dp, dt' terms? Today I had a sort of thin black line of mucus discharge with a small black + white blob on the end. I felt like a had a bit of a temperature straight afterwards. I panicked thinking it was the embryos but then I googled and found a bit about implantation blood but think far too early for that. 

Is this a worrying sign? Good sign? 

Any thoughts graciously received. 
x


----------



## Lady-S

Hi Lauren

It can be confusing so ill try to explain...

Dp means days past transfer and dt means day transferred. So on 5th October u had ET (embryo transfer) so u were 0dp 2dt as the embryos were 2 days old. Today you are 2dp2dt as its been 2 days since ur 2 day embryos were transferred. 

Any mucus is too soon for implantation as that happens when embryos are approx 7 days old...so for u this would be 5dp 2dt. It might just be old blood coming out after ET. Perhaps they knocked something on ur cervix going in. 

Good luck Hun

Xxxxxx


----------



## K25

hi mudgie, we r really hoping it will be twins but would be very happy with just 1! i keep getting really hot flushes aswell. good luck for tomoz i hope it changes last minute for u, it just could be a case of testing too early. let us know how u get on xx


----------



## Lauren222

Hi I'm 3dp2dt and have absolutely NO symptoms at all. 

Any thoughts?
x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

absolutely too early


----------



## Hope74

Lauren222, I just wanted to say that the embryos are apparently invisible to the naked eye - they have to be seen through a microscope, so don't worry about any weird blobs being them!
Also, I had no symptoms at all either apart from passing out a couple of days before my test day, and then I got a bfp! No sore boobs, no nausea, no nothing.


----------



## mudgie

K25 BIG CONGRATULATIONS!! I would have put money on a BFP and would also put money with your symptoms of their being twins! Here's hopinng for you!! 
Lauren - yes far too early  - fingers crossed for you xx
Tryingsecondtime - any luck?

i tested today and it was BFN. Poo! Was prepared for it though due to the early testing. Just wish I had the money to try again!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

mudgie

 
and no sore (.)(.), no nausea etc
only light cramping sometimes

that's why I'm worry and I do a blood test


----------



## Lauren222

Thank you for the advice and kind messages. The ladies on here are a huge support.
x


----------



## K25

I know this sounds silly but I can't believe I'm pregnant! I have to wait for 3week scan but how can I start to believe its really happening or do I have to wait for scan.? Does anyone else feel like this or is it just mexxxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

K25

I have exactly the same feeling, strange..


----------



## Lauren222

Hiya, I'm 4dp2dt and have been getting a kind of leakage of clear liquid. Has anyone experienced that one?
Thanks for your help! x


----------



## dingle123

Got a strong BFP today (OTD)

Symptoms: headache, severe thirst, lower back pain, twinges etc, orgasms in my sleep, VERY itchy all over my body, nausea the past few afternoons.


----------



## Lauren222

Many congratulations to you


----------



## Rory

Hi K25 and Trying - I feel exactly the same. I got my BFP last Saturday and got confirmation that hcglevels were doubling on Monday. but I still have no big symptoms, just bigger boobs and getting out of breath more easily. My scan is in 2 wks. Maybe it will become more real then.
Are you feeling any different?
In any case I hope you're taking it easy and enjoying the moment.

Dingle - many congratulations!

Have a good week end!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

rory

I had a bad sickness yesterday and I think that was only a beginning  
My boobs are not bigger yet and nipples as a week ago - a little bit sore
Other symptoms - light crampings

overall - I don't have many symptoms but my B-HCG is doubling


----------



## countrymouse

Hi 

I wanted to post my symptoms, although very common I've had 2 bfp's and very different experiences. Bfp 1-no symptoms at all. Zero. Bfp 2(today!)- spotting 5dp5dt, pain 7dpt and from 3 days before otd my uterus felt like it had pressure in it. Freaked me out this time cos nothing last time. 

Congrats and good luck to all with bfp's xx


----------



## Lauren222

Hi I got a BFP today! I've saved the pregnancy test and keep looking at it. Can't quite believe it and hoping I get through the first 12 weeks.


----------



## RAN72

Hello!i am new to this thread and have red through lots of posts. I am 6dp5dt of one blast.

So far only progesterone side effects of cramping, aching back and windy pops! In fact if anything they have eased a little in the past few days.

This is my 3rd cycle but 1st time with donor egg.

Xran72


----------



## Esperanza71

Hi Everyone!

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread 

Hello Ran! - I'm 6dp5dt today with 4 blastocysts on board, with OE & DS.  Unfortunately I'm not feeling very hopeful.

I see you got a BFP the other day??!! How are you feeling?

E
xx


----------



## RAN72

Hi esperanza

I am feeling pretty ok, scared for the scan now and mite making it! 

How you doing??

Btw I had a strange symptom in my 2ww which was not listed - my skin felt funny! I can't really describe it but clothes against my skin felt odd just for a couple of days around implantation! Dunno what that was all about!

Xx ran72


----------



## RAN72

Esperanza

Just remembered that at almost exactly the stage you are at now I felt very negative about everything, i couldn't explain it but a few days later it passed. Blooming hormones messing with our heads!

Xx ran72


----------



## Mrs Cat

Hi all, still in shock from my first ever BFP this morning so had to share what felt different this time vs my BFN last time.    I can split it into 2 x weeks of symptons.  week 1 was the same both times = tired, eating all the time, hideous wind (sorry TMI) and felt weak in the mornings.  Week 2 was different this time.  Last time the symptons seemed to stop and 2 days later AF arrived (5 days before OTD)  This time the symptons changed to bloated not windy, on & off tummy cramps not like AF where it stays they were milder and would come & go, bigger boobs with very occasional pins & needles type feeling in nipples and eating loads/feeling really hungry while eating!  A unique sympton was also wet/clear discharge.  I've had cysts on both my cycles and I believe they dissolve and pass with your period like water.  Last cycle on my BFN it was really strange it was like red water (period mixed with cyst water I guess) but this time I just had the water and no bleeding.  Of course this last part is only useful to those with cysts!
We've been TTC for 2 years, 2 lots of surgery and 2 IVF's and 2 embryos onboard, looks like 2 is our lucky number .... next stage a healthy scan ...
Good luck all
x


----------



## tiny posskin

Hi All, I had my first BFP yesterday, so thought I would share my symptoms in the hope that it might help someone!  As compared to my first BFN cycle, the first week was no different (as you would expect, I suppose with no HCG in my system).  I didn't notice anything different until the evening of 8DP5DT when I was having unusual pains in my cervix and shooting pains in my lower abdomen.  The kind that make you go "ooh" and hold your stomach.  I had a blood test yesterday on 9DP5DT and in the morning I noticed (TMI) a long milky green piece of CM.  Whilst waiting for my blood test results, I convinced myself I had a vaginal infection!  Luckily not - just a BFP!  

The main thing that differentiated this cycle from the last was that I was far more relaxed.  I think that helped.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Esperanza71

Hiya Ran!

Thanks for replying 

I'm not feeling anything and that's what worries me.  I tested this morning 7dp5dt and it's negative, of course I know perhaps it is too early.  My friend who had twins, when she tested on day 7dp3dt there was a faint line only.

I've never been pregnant so I don't know what it feels like and this is our 7th cycle so as you can imagine being positive is not easy.  I want some sort of sign that it worked this time, but there is nothing, no cramping or anything.

I guess I'll just have to wait a few more days and it'll be reviled  

Good luck with your scans and of course a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!  

XX


----------



## Esperanza71

Tiny!! That is fantastic news!!!! I'm so pleased for you!! Let's hope I'll be feeling the same tomorrow evening then (8dp5dt)!!

Feeling quite negative at the mo 

Congratulations again!!!

xx


----------



## RAN72

Esperanza - it ain't over until otd and sometimes even after! I have known people on here test neg on the day before otd then pos on otd so don't give up. 

Symptoms are hard to define as you can have none or the world of symptoms which are actually only post-ET or progesterone side effects! This is what makes the 2ww so frustrating.

Keep positive, you never know this time might be your time 

Xx ran72


----------



## MaybeeBabee

Hi ladies  

I know probably TMI but has anybody else had thick creamy/white CM and is this caused by the progesterone?  I am using back door not front door so its not leakage!

I only noticed this last night at 8dpt5dt

Dont seem to get any clear answers from t'internet!

xx


----------



## BellaBo

I got my BFP 2 weeks ago and wanted to add to this.

- First, I just _knew_ I was pregnant, can't explain it, just knew it had worked. But this was more psychological, not related to symptoms 
- I also had a funny metallic taste in my mouth about 2-3 days before my OTD and mouth felt very dry 
- My womb area felt different: tight and taut. Odd feeling
- Headaches
- Appetite a bit iffy

But otherwise, I'd say I had the usual stuff I get pre-AF: sore books, bloated, tired. I learnt not to read into symptoms having experienced every single one the past years and no BFP... until now.

As you ease into the 5-6 week time (now for me), the real exhaustion comes. I've heard this from lots of girls. And sore bbs, anxiety and grumpiness! So to be fair, it doesn't really kick in until now, symptom-wise. So try not to symptom spot too much, girls and keep the faith! x


----------



## lynzb

Hi i got my bfp @ 6dp5dt. Im not sure yet if i have more than 1 bubba as my symtoms seemed a bit strong/early. 

I had cramping from 1dp with some shooting pains from 2dp. 5dp sore boobs that became very tender within 2days, also a slight amount of cm. 6dp Nausea kicked in.
From 5dp i have felt sort of spaced out, like im here but looking in..very strange. 
I am only now 8dp and have lack of appetite but no metalic taste in my mouth. 

I had an FET so no early symptoms came from the hcg trigger shot and only came on after ET although i was on progestrone 7 days before. 

Good luck to everyone, just remember not everyone have symptoms.


----------



## dreamer100

Hi Ladies 
I have spent days and nights reading this thread and after my    yesterday I thought I add my 2ww (or 9 day wait I had a 5 day blast transfer

1dpt - Nothing- wishing I could feel something but nothing 

2dpt - Dull aches feeling pulling (same feeling as a hsg test)

3dpt - Dull aches feeling again - pray its implantation as too early for AF Pains 

4dpt - Headache all day

5dpt - woke up Headache all day again

6dpt Larger boobs feeling fuller,AF type pains again, hot flushes

7dpt , LBoobs again, AF type pains and pulling feeling, hot flushes

8dpt - Woke up feeling very hot, a few cramps, felt sick when I woke but not sure if its in my head 

9dpt - Fuller boobs, feeling hot and woke up with a very dry mouth 

I can also add the last three morning woke up with a funny tummy and had to run to loo when waking and my mouth has been so dry for the last four days which is so unusal for me. 
I thought AF was going to arrive any day but I was so wrong 
Hope this helps and good luck with your journeys


----------



## lynzb

Oh like Dreamer says...i have had loads of hot flushes and a very dry mouth...which doesnt help when you need a wee every 2 mins  xx


----------



## JayJay72

Hi everyone

Congratulations on all those wonderful BFPs  

I found myself watching this thread again after a few months off post m/c - but I'm back to ask for some pee-stick advice please!

I'm currently in natural 2ww (AF is due 1-2 days time) - but I did a pee-stick test this morning and thought I could see a very faint positive line. Part of me thinks I may be imagining it though. I mean, Clear Blue only gives you 7 minutes of pondering "ooh, I think I see a line" before you hit that 10 minute mark and are then supposed to ignore the lines you see - which is hard when they look much more convincing after 10 mins! Grrrrrrrr! I wish I hadn't bothered now. I am none the wiser - which is annoying as I now have an army of new meds to take if I get PG again, and I wouldn't want to be tardy about it.

What do you reckon? Should I test again tomorrow morning? Or wait for 48hours to pass like I'm supposed to? 

(I have some potentially PG-signs, period pain, lower back ache, urge to eat the entire fridge...)

Many thanks!

JJ xx


----------



## Avon Queen

do the test in the evening i think levels are higher or something i did mine 8pm


----------



## JayJay72

Hi Avon Queen

I did not know that - thanks!

JJ xx


----------



## Avon Queen

i got positive night before official test day (a negative 4 days before) - good luck hun! xxx


----------



## JayJay72

Whoop Whoop! I can see the faint line now between 3 and 10 minutes!!!!

Not counting any chickens though until the end of the week (after AF date has passed!)

Lots of luck and     to everyone counting the days out there ...

JJ xxx


----------



## lynzb

Jayjay - thats fab news congrats hun xx


----------



## JayJay72

Thanks Lynzb


----------



## Haley118

Hiya ladies, my friend on the site told me about this thread, so thought I would have a nosey around and say Hi. 

I had ET on Tuesday 6th and had very mild pains up until 2 days ago and now I am feeling nothing, on Sat, which is 4dp3dt I had a little spotting, which cleared up and now it's back (6dp3dt), just a slight bright brown colour (if that makes sense), I am going   I think and noticing everything.  5 minutes later I went back to wipe and there was nothing, it's like I am paranoid that AF is gonna show even though it's too soon. 

Hope you are all well and doing ok, I am sure I will familiarise myself with your stories along the way


----------



## Avon Queen

jayjay - woohoo a lines a line fab news hun xxx

good luck haley xxx


----------



## JayJay72

Thanks Avon Queen  

The result is now backed up with an clinic HCG score of 102 ! Although I need to find out if this is doubling properly at my blood test tomorrow (so just quiet whooping from me at the moment   )

Hi Hayley118 - I think alot of ladies on this thread had a range of brown spotting during their 2ww - and sometimes later than that - and they went on to a lovely BFP, so don't lose hope. Wishing you lots of     

JJ xx


----------



## Avon Queen

jayjay - let me know how u get on 102 if a fab first hcg


----------



## JayJay72

Hi Avon Queen

I'm a bit up and down at the moment... my phone fudged up and I missed my consultant's call last night. It was telling me that my HCG has gone from 102 to 390 (which is good), but my progesterone had dropped by 15% (aaargh!) - so I've been put on Cyclogest pessaries now. I really really hope that they do the job   

Needless to say, quite a sleepless night last night, and horrible dreams of withering pot-plants  

I don't suppose anyone has any progesterone 'good news' stories do they?

Hope everyone is well,

JJ xx


----------



## NatalieP

Hello ladies

I am currently 9dp5dt and I am experiencing lots of acid (living on rennies), a little nausea, had a/f type cramps since 1dp, bigger/sore boobs, darker nipples, hot flushes, felt a little dizzy and very tired today. On 5dp I had a little spotting and since 7dp I have been having brown/pink spotting but no red. 

I am testing on Sunday (one day before my OTD) but I am so scared that it will be a bfn, do you think I have a chance with these symptoms?

Nat xxxx


----------



## JayJay72

Hiya Natalie,

I'd say your symptoms are sounding good! Will keep everything crossed for your test tomorrow.

Wishing you loads of    

JJ xx


----------



## JayJay72

PS - meant to say, have calmed down about my dropping progesterone now - a couple of sources have let me know that the Cyclogest I'm taking is quite sufficient to support a pregnancy. Phew!


----------



## Avon Queen

jayjay - the hcg is most important thing i would think   ? not sure about progesterone   

nataliep - lots positive vibes for your test today


----------



## NatalieP

Thanks Avon Queen, it was a    can't believe it!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls


I'm 5dpiui and been having very VERY slight cramps and nausea.....hoping its a good sign....

Good luck to everyone testing today !!!!


----------



## Haley118

*jellybean* - sending you  and 

*natalie* - huge congrats to you

I have some news to share too, did a test this morning and it was a 

I still can't believe it, I am totally shocked because I was totally convinced that it would be a BFN.

Amazing xxx


----------



## NatalieP

Congratulations to you too hun it's amazing isn't it! xxxx


----------



## Haley118

Oh it truly is, I still can't beleive it, we have done another test this afternoon   

I just can't stop smiling, I just hope and pray that our little beauty continues to stick   x


----------



## jellybean257

*haley118* and *nataliep*

Big congratulations to u both......it's always good to hear such positive news !!!

xxxx


----------



## dusty2012

Hi everyone

Im new to this site and was really happy to find this subject being discussed.  I had my ET on Wednesday and for the last few days Ive had dull cramps and now today really bad back pain, is it all over?  Its really hard to stay positive when you feel like AF is on her way. 
I was going to test this week sometime would you recommend it?  I have my blood test on Friday but was thinking if I test before hand the result wont be such a shock, good or bad! Has anyone else experienced these symptoms and been lucky enough to have a BFP?
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Haley118

*dusty2012* - I had the same feelings, I always felt that AF was going to arrive, I said to DH nearly every day that I think AF is on her way.

Good luck hun 

I tested early and get BFN's and tested Sunday morning and got a BFN with the cheaper tests, bought a clear blue digital and a clear blue non digital and BFP's I now have 3 BFP sticks to pop into a box with all my stuff relating to the IVF etc. It's an amazing feeling - it's worth spending the xtra money on the more expensive tests xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

woohoo in a rush back later, but congrats to all u mummys to be! mwah


----------



## dusty2012

Thanks Hayley118, that really helps to know you had similar symptoms and still go a BFP.  I have my clear blue digital all ready to go for maybe Wed or Thursday.

Congratulations to you, you must be overjoyed not to mention relieved. 
I wish you all the best.
xxx


----------



## Haley118

*dusty2012* - you are welcome huni. All the best with your test,  

sending love and


----------



## Buffy25

This 2ww is a killer. I'm new to this thread but with all my symptoms I just need peeps to talk to as I'm going   OTD Thursday but did early test this morning. BFN  Have had bad period pains since sat afternoon, feels like AF is on her way. Had slight spotting too Sun afternoon but nothing since. Getting so worried I'm coming on 

What symptoms are you ladies having? Did you have all my symptoms but got a BFP anyway?

Also, what are bubbles?


----------



## Haley118

*Buffy* - I also felt the same (thinking AF was going to arrive), I tested early, I tested 7dpd3t and it was a BFN, then tested 12dp3dt and got a BFP, good luck hun x


----------



## Buffy25

*Haley* - I tested 9dp5dt and it was a BFN, I thought I could see a really faint line, but it definitely wasn't positive. I used a strip that wasn't that expensive. Maybe I should just wait until my OTD and use the one the clinic gave me. I have been spotting quite a bit with bad period pains so I think I'm coming on. But all these ups and downs is taking it's toll. Did you have any spotting with your period pains?

Congratulations on your amazing news, you must be soooooo happy


----------



## Haley118

*buffy* - Thank you . yes I did have a bit of spotting, it was only noticable when I wiped, there wasn't a lot, just a bit on about 6 occasions. Good luck with your OTD hun, it could be late implantation, this is the problem for us, we have all these different feelings going on etc. It's not easy xxx


----------



## Buffy25

*Haley* - yes, my spotting is only when I wipe at the moment, I've had it on about 4 occasions and each time I think, this is it, here comes my period. Was it blood or just brown for you, as mine is both. I hope you're right and it's late implantation, but I can't help but think the worst. We go through so many emotions with IVF, to be disappointed with a BFN is just a kick in the stomach after going through all this. Although, I've been pretty lucky as my IVF cycle was really easy, much easier than I thought it would be. I'm just praying that when I test on Thursday it will be a BFP 

Thanks for your support, it's really nice to talk to someone who's been through it all. Wish I'd joined the forum from the get-go xxx


----------



## Dreamer21

Hey girls.!!!!

So I'm 8dp3dt today and I gave in.! I've got a BFP  

I've phoned Harley street and told them as I was worried if it was the trigger shot giving me a false reading but they said 13 days after taking its definitely out of your system.

My dream has come true. Follow your dream you will get there xxxxxx


----------



## Buffy25

Hello ladies!! I decided to buy a quality pregnancy test after faint lines on the cheaper ones, and.... It's a *BFP*!!!!!!! I honestly can't believe it. My 1st IVF cycle but 5 years trying. We are just so happy!!! 

Congratulations to all the other ladies who also have BFPs!! To those who are waiting, don't give up hope, dreams do come true  xxxx


----------



## RAN72

Congrats to buffy and dreamer! BFPs yay!

I can recommend the waiting for early scans thread on here!

Xx ran72


----------



## RAN72

Just a wee tip someone on here gave me... The clinic hpt kits can be less sensitive than OTC ones. I was recommended to have a clear blue (normal not digital) ready for otd and I am so glad I did as the clear blue was raging positive and the clinic hpt took ages to develop and was nowhere near as strong a signal as the clear blue! 

Xx ran72


----------



## lavvers-borntobeamum88

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining in ive been reading this thread for a few days now (i am addicted lol) and it has really helped me stay a bit positive and kept me from going totally   
I am 5dp3dt and not really got any symptoms, just cramps a bit like af but slightly different and had sharp pains on right side of uterus today and yesterday. I cant really remember if i had this on my last cycle which was bfn. Im praying with all my heart it has worked this time but i just dont know!
The 2ww is so hard, im off work so spending my days pottering (inbetween googling) and just wishing the days would pass! Has anyone had success with average embies with some fragmentation and no symptoms really? Thanks

 for a   for everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Haley118

*dreamer and buffy* - fabulous, congratulations, amazing news   isn't it brilliant.

*lavers* - hi huni. Good luck with your journey, I wish you all the very best 

The 2ww is a difficult cos you just want to know either way, rest up, enjoy your googling and trust me, it will soon arrive
x


----------



## Dreamer21

Morning girls

Well without hardly a wink on sleep I retested this morning in the hope my line would be darker and wa hoooooo. I think it's darker than the control line. 

After the nausea feeling on Sunday and Monday 6 and 7 dp3dt it subsided and I feel a lot better now. 

Have any of you called your clinic with your result earlier tan they told you too??


----------



## Buffy25

*Haley* - Thank you! 
*Dreamer* - Congratulations!!  That's wonderful news! My OTD is tomorrow so I'll be testing again using the test they gave me and phone clinic then. It will be a good excuse for me to double check that I'm still BFP as I don't quite believe it yet


----------



## lavvers-borntobeamum88

Thanks haley xx

Congratulations dreamer and buffy   cant imagine how happy u must be. 

I would give an arm and a leg to see them two lines. Cant wait for my test day!!

Dont know if im reading too much into it but i woke up feeling a bit sick this morning. Still getting cramps but at least no sign of af yet, last cycle she showed up the day i would of been due without ivf 5dp5dt. So might be a good sign.

Good luck everyone with betas and ppl still waiting on that  
Xxx


----------



## JayJay72

Congratulations on that wonderful BFP - Dreamer, Buffy, Ran72 and Hayley    

Good luck Lavvers and Dusty - I'll have my fingers crossed for you both  

I've just reaslised that I never posted my symptoms that went on to a BFP! 
So here they are now:

not feeling jealous of other people's pregnancies (quite odd for me!)
Being quietly sure that I was pregnant (from about day 21 onwards) 

Mild-medium period pain and backache from 4 days prior to when AF was due
increased sense of smell
very hungry!!!

loads of   to everyone

JJ xx


----------



## philly27

Hi ladies

I was sure that AF was coming!! 

I was suffering from really bad PMS... back ache, tummy cramps but to one side, mood swings
Then i started getting really bad headaches for about 4days before i needed to do a pg test.
Peeing alot but but to the amount of fluid i was having...

low and behold its was   ( tested 6 times!) 

Still have the back ache and light cramps which happen sporadically throughout the day. 

Hope this helps even just a little!

All the best
xx


----------



## Dreamer21

Philly and jay jay 

Congrats both of you.

For all who say they have been experiencing a light head ache, me too.  I've just invested in a pot of fore head.! It seems to be doing the trick xxxx


----------



## Buffy25

Can't believe it. Bleeding bright red blood this afternoon and two normal pregnancy tests are negative/very faint line (barely there). Phoned clinic as digital test still says pregnant. They said to test again in the morning (OTD) and to let them know result. I asked if it's another very, very faint line would they do a blood test and she said no I'd just have to retest 48 hours later. Can't believe how quickly things turn around. DH and I were so happy yesterday. Devastated. 

So sorry to hear of the other BFNs my heart goes out to you all - this TTC/IVF lark is just so hard, feel like I've been on an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## jennyes2011

Just wanted to post here about my symptoms before a BFP. I had full period pains but no period - that's what gave me a clue that something was going on. I took a pregnancy test and got a positive (was about 9dp2t). The next night I started spotting, which got worse and was fairly heavy but brown for the next 3 days! I was certain my period was starting - I took tests and they seemed to be getting lighter. I was 100% certain in my mind I was having a chemical pregnancy and remember crying my eyes out as I had told my parents as soon as I got the positive. The spotting continued but was lighter - then I went for my blood test and got a HCG of 350! I was so shocked and happy I cried. The spotting continued for 9 days! But I was still pregnant. 

I am 10w2d today and saw baby moving on our 3rd scan 
Anyway, that's my story hope it helps someone.

Jenny xx


----------



## smudge52

Thank you jennyes2011 that does maje me feel a little better, i have spent the day in tears today as i have been bleeding (very lightly) pink/red/brown since sunday and cant help thinking the worst so it does give me a little hope


----------



## Buffy25

Just tested this morning (OTD) and its negative. Looks like I had a chemical pregnancy. Just can't believe it, was so happy and to have it ripped away is like a kick in the stomach.


----------



## jellybean257

So sorry to hear that Buffy .....its  so cruel  xx


----------



## smudge52

So sorry to hear that buffy sending u huge


----------



## JayJay72

Oh Buffy, I'm so sorry to hear that, this journey is so cruel...

Thinking of you and sending lots of    

JJ xx


----------



## auntiebee

Hi Girls, hope i can join here.......

Buffy i am soooo sorry hon this ivf journey is so cruel!!

I am 6dp5dt today and had really bad af cramps all through the nite also lower back pain. This really worries me as it was constant not just on-off cramps. Which is just how i feel on day 1 of af. This is my 4th fresh ivf cycle and i hav only had 1 bfp b4 which sadly ened in miscarriage :-( but i dont remember feeling as bad a cramps as this time. 

I am literally terrified to test and i am a poas-aholic but i made dh hide the tests as i tested on 4dp5dt which was a bnf, but i no it is way to early.

Planning on testing on sunday when i will b 9dp5dt.

Please tell me some sucess stories after getting really bad af pains?? 

Good luck to all about to test and congrats to all who got their bfp.

So sorry to those who got a bfn, i no exactly how ur feeling :-(
xxxxx


----------



## Buffy25

Thanks so much everyone - it's so nice to have you guys who completely understand what it's like to go through IVF. I was surprisingly ok all the way through with the drugs etc, it's been the 2ww I've had the most difficulty with - so many emotional up and downs, and then to get an amazing positive followed by a negative, well, it has me hitting rock bottom. But I know that with time I will want to get my one little frostie onboard. So I'm going to give myself a little time to grieve for my two beautiful embryos, then pick myself up and start again.

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days. I hope your results are wonderful BFPs!! xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi all

I'm part of another thread for IUI but I often read other threads. 

Buffy25 - Your experience sounds similar to what's happening to me.....I'm so bloody confused. I tested out the hcg trigger shot and it left my system on Sunday. I tested again on Tue and I had a faint faint positive, Wed it was a faint positive but clearly visible. Today it's negative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just so upset and confused!!!! OTD is on Saturday.....Its just unfair having to go through all this.

I wish you well and hope we all get that real BFP which we all deserve!! X


----------



## lynzb

Buffy - im sorry for ur news, its great u are remaining positive for the next cycle though x 

Trin trin- wait til sat to test again...quite possible u had a dud test. Good luck hun. 

Auntbee- i had horrendous AF pains till getting slight ones now. Mine wud wake me thru the night and have me in tears...i got bfp 6dp n was convinced i was gonna lose it due to the pain! So far so good...touch wood. 
Good luck xx


----------



## auntiebee

Thanks LYNZB, that made me feel better. My pains have totally eased now, they seem to take out at nite. did u notice that? xx


----------



## lynzb

Around implantation time i noticed it more on a night. I see cramps as a positive sign now xx


----------



## auntiebee

Ok girls I'm really thinking of testing today which is 7dp5dt. Realisically girls can I be quite confident with the result I get on 7dp5dt?? Has anyone ever got a bfn at this stage and then get a bfp later? I literally can't wait any longer. Need advice girls xxxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Auntie bee. I tested early last time and got a bfn. Then spent the next 5 days on google trying to find people's whose result had changed. 

Remember testing early can also detect a chemical pg. and if you get a bfn, could stilly change. It's best not too. Test on test day and then you know the result is true


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls....

I've been very silly and tested early   got a BFN 

I'm due to test on Tuesday and I'm really surprised at the result as I've got aching boobs, cramps headaches, not sleeping the whole works lol !! 

Has anyone else experienced the same thing and went on to get a BFP 

Hope u r all well xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah i tested 4 days early bfn. day before test day bfp, good luck xxx


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Avon Queen !! I'll not give up hope just yet then


----------



## Avon Queen




----------



## Haley118

I tested early and regretted it really cos it sent me spiralling into despair, I tested 7dp3dt and got a BFN, tested 11dp3dt and got a BFN, went and bought a clear blue test and got a BFP the same day and got BFP's ever since  

good luck hun x


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Hayley....


Here's hoping


----------



## Dreamer21

Jelly bean

Did you do it Hun?? Xxxxxxx

Baby dust x


----------



## jellybean257

*dreamer21*

Tested yesterday, 4 days early and got a bfn so gonna hold off until Tuesday !!!

I keep praying


----------



## Dreamer21

Don't loose hope ;-) x


----------



## jellybean257

Well girls my dreams for this cycle are gone...AF arrived this morning with vengeance lol

DH and I are heading to Belgium for a few days next week so we have decided to take a break until the new year.

Looking forward to reading about all the BFP that will be coming our way !!!

Have a lovely Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

so sorry jellybean


----------



## jellybean257

Tanks Avon queen.......the next time will b the one !!!


----------



## hjanea

I got my BFP yesterday after the transfer of 2 frozen 3 day embies.
I had lots of symptoms- most of which I put down to the progesterone injections- sore boobs, really tired etc. BUt the standout symptom for me was an increased sense of smell. I had this when pg with my DD and a chem pg. It actually started 5dpt which seemed far too early for it to be hcg so I presumed it was because I was absorbing the progesterone more than my previous txs. By 9dpt I was ravenous and simple things like jacket potatoes with cheese was like eating expensive steak if that makes sense.
At 10 dpt I went off drinking water. I normally drink loads of water but it made me want to retch. (this also happened when pg with my DD)
At 12dpt some smells were making me feel sick- the smell of chocolate cooking at work nearly made me retch.
I tested at 15dpt and CB said pregnant 2-3 weeks.
I avidly read peoples symptoms on this cycle and previous ones and I hope my symptoms might help someone through their agonising 2ww.


----------



## Avon Queen

jellybean - i can see your body is trying to get pregnant (mine was too, i had ectopic and miscarriage) and you are only 31. so these 2 things are defo a positive. its a cruel game of chance hang on in there {hugs} xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

hjanea - congrats!x


----------



## suzymc

Wow! can't believe i'm posting on here. I can't tell you how many times i've read this thread. I said to myself it it ever happened for us i'd come on here as i think this thread is so helpful.... although you can get a little obsessed by it!!! I perhaps have been guilty of always trying to compare what i've felt but i shall list everything below and i hope it helps some of you ladies through your 2ww. The main thing to remember is we are all different. I don't think any of us really feel the same things. I've seen so many ladies get a BFP through feeling nothing at all.

OK so main thing is on all 3 cycles where i've had embies back in i have had similar symptoms
On each cycle i've always had some sort of 'feelings' in my womb. I have also always found it hard to sleep at night and woken up very early each night. I have always had achy boobs with 'tingly' nipples for the first few days and on each cycle, even this positive one, my boobs have lost feeling after about D5-6. I have also always been thirsty from D6-7 on each 2ww.
I have also never had any bleeding or any brown blood. I also don't especially think my need to wee has been any stronger than normal...but i do wee quite a lot.

D1P5DT  - Constipation (this was a trending thing for me, it's still a problem now)
D2P5DT - Constipation
D3P5DT - Some relief from the 'blockage'. Intense backache with a low feeling in my uterus. Almost like it's dropped, i get this feeling just before AF (now believing this was the start of implantation). I noticed my tummy area felt really warm to touch and has continued to be like this ever since. Even when the rest of my body feels cold my tummy feels warm.
D4P5DT - My whole body felt really stiff. like i had flu, but i didn't have flu as i felt fine in myself. I ached from my neck all down my back and right under my ribs too. The pain was at it's worse under my ribs. Odd sensations in boobs. High temperature (& has remained so since i first tested my temp)
D5P5DT - Lower back ache. Twinges in my womb area. That evening i woke up after only 1 hours sleep with my upper torso covered in sweat.
D6P5DT - Woke up with the over whelming feeling of NOT being pregnant. Really tetchy and everything was annoying me. Feeling tired, annoyed and mild headache. Heartburn after lunch. No more real AF/womb feelings
D7P5DT - Not a lot to report. Slight backache in the evening and feeling windy. 
D8P5DT - Very thirsty and very very strong sense of smell (still got now). Aches around tummy and lower back but not painful. Evening i had a load of clear discharge & over night too, like i was bleeding sort of feeling at times
D9P5DT - Still got clear runny discharge. Starting to get a real feeling that i'm pregnant. Really strong sense of smell and light feelings in my womb area but not like AF is coming. I caved & tested. 4pm wee & i got quite a strong line on a first response test. It said to wait 3mins the second line came up almost right away. eek! this is really happening.
D10P5DT - Did a POAS clearblue when i got up. Not as strong a line as i was hoping for. Blood test in the morning, results at 4pm shows my hcg is 191. 191 the day before my OTD. wow! we're so happy. anything on OTD above 48 is considered a pregnancy. Anything over 100 a very healthy pregnancy. So 191 day b4 OTD could not be better for us. Over the moon (& back)
D11P5DT - OTD day today..... and this is now as i'm typing this. Virtually all day yesterday and through to now i have 'feelings' in my womb area. Not like AF, they're hard to describe. Also very very tired but waking up all the time at 4am can't be helping this.


Good luck everyone. Suzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dinapantz

I'm 2dpt and not experiencing many symptoms as yet except for a lot of 'bad' wind today.  Would that be an additional symptom?  I've also felt a bit 'blah' on and off but can't really explain.  Stomach feels completely  normal today, so I hope that's not a bad sign.  OTD is Dec 11.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies. 

Been reading this thread for so long. On my last ever. 2ww as we have called time on this crazy rollercoaster. Otd is Wednesday. Getting a so fed up with trying to second guess all the signs lol
My last fet I had very single symptom. Even heartburn which I have never ever had in y life. And I got a bfn 

This time we have transferred 2 x 5 day blast (one hatching) on 3-5 dpt started having cramps and back ache. Always get sore boobs due to the meds. Now I have a back ache like I have slept awkward and also a heavy tummy. Like I need a number 2 haha. Some odd twinges but that's about it. So I'm not too hopeful On this one. No tiredness or anything


----------



## Tula1

Hey nats. It's Mary poppins!!! What u doing on here? Traitor!! Haha.


----------



## Sweetnats

Hey mp

I have been on here as long as the other lol 

How are you doing?


----------



## jennyes2011

Good luck Sweetnats x


----------



## Sweetnats

Thanks Jennyes. Still very early days yet but one step closer!!


----------



## Dinapantz

Sweetnats: Your symptoms sound very similar to mine, so I think it all sounds very positive.  It was my OTD today and my 4th PT this week confirms that we're pregnant.  I got heartburn this time which I've never had in my life and even when I got pregnant on our third attempt, which miscarried, I didn't have heartburn.  My stomach has felt and looks like I'm 4 months pregnant already and I'm tiny.  

AuntieBee: I took my first test 6DP5DT and got a BFP and had 3 further tests including today's, which is my OTD and ALL positive.  Nothing wrong In Testing early so long as you can handle it and just remember whatever the result it can all still change but for me to see an early positive really kept me strong mentally and that's just as important.

 ladies


----------



## BabyHope2012

I have had practically no symptoms since ET.  The day of ET and day after I had a few cramps and twinges but since then I haven't really felt much.  I put any symptoms I had down to the pessaries I am using. The only thing that may have been early signs was lower back ache.  I had a small amount of brown blood yesterday which freaked me out so I decided to do a pregnancy test even though OTD is tomorrow. I had a very clear BFP! I'm over the moon but it almost doesn't feel real. I haven't had any more bleeding and feel quite "normal" just tired. This whole experience has been incredibly emotional. I hope this info helps some people on their 2ww. Wishing you all lots of luck!


----------



## Sweetnats

Congrats baby hope. Your symptoms sound just like Mine. The only thing I had was a lower back ache and then some brown spotting a day before otd. Which stopped after 2 days.


----------



## BabyHope2012

Thanks sweetnats! Big congrats to you too ..this is my first BFP so really don't know what to expect or know how to feel. Quite scary but exciting! xx


----------



## Sweetnats

I have had a few now and always mc. So very nervous. Never had my hcg levels as high as they are this time so I am keeping everything crossed they keep going. Just enjoy every momen


----------



## BabyHope2012

Aww hun, praying we all have a sticky bean...


----------



## irishflower

Hello all, absolutely loved this thread during my 2ww so as I've got my BFP this morning on my OTD thought I'd post my own symptoms!

- Cramps on and off, both twinges and strong period-type pains - last night was the worst, was so sure it had arrived!
- one small nosebleed, about 5dp5dt
- heartburn (with lots of burping!) from about 3dp5dt
- strong stretched and pulling sensations in my abdomen, weird feeling like when I really straightened myself up everything was taut?
- Had a very itchy right nipple for one day only!
- Had noticed my urine smelling very strong just yesterday, so from day before OTD

I have had other symptoms like chest/rib pain and bloatedness, but have been diagnosed with OHSS this morning so hard to say what's down to that or not.  Two things I have not had at all however have been nausea or any type of bleeding.

Best of luck to you all on your journeys xxx


----------



## irishflower

Have just remembered a few more!  I stayed off coffee during treatment, but decided to treat myself to a fancy jar of decaf to have the occasional cup during the 2ww - it hasn't been opened as every time I think of coffee it's bleugh, just don't want it at all!  I'm also vegetarian but this week have been thinking about meat constantly - not good!


----------



## Impatiens

Hello ladies- well blow me down I got a   today!! We can't believe our luck as it was our first IUI (medicated)

I have really been on the rollercoaster during the 2WW and these boards have kept me sane (mostly  )... I have learned so much and it has really helped me explain ongoing symptoms to DP. Having said that she says she had a good feeling all along.

Here are my symptoms during 2ww

Spiky low abdominal twinges immediately following IUI that lasted 2/3 days
Enormous boobs ( they are already 36H) that felt sunburn-type sore for 2/3 days
Extreme tiredness kicked in about 3dpiui and increased
Moody- I yelled and cried at DP  
Pulling and stretching feelings around ovaries and just inside hip bones
Some mild nausea and lightheadedness
Increased sense of smell
Stuffy nose and sneezes
Strong AF type cramps on 9dpiui
Implantation discharge- pale pinkish brown on wiping on 12dpiui
Symptoms mostly disappeared
18dpiui-  

All the way through this I told myself it was the Cyclogest tricking me.

Good luck all ladies- it can happen..... sending lots of love best wishes and   to everyone....

Imp


----------



## chance83

Hi all

I am 6dp3dt and no symptoms not even on the boob front which is odd as normally the progesterone makes my boobs swollen and sore.

For the first couple of days after transfer I felt bloated, a bit fast and had a few mild twinges. I have felt a couple of hot spells the last couple of days but now nothing. No twinges, not really bloated, boobs normal?! 

When I got a BFP before which ended in miscarriage I had quite a few twinges, a tiny but of spotting / implantation bleed and my boobs were bigger, veinier and more tender. I also noticed a distinct smell when I went for a wee. 

I am hoping that just because I don't have theses same symptoms doesn't mean it's over?!

Xxxx


----------



## lily1980

In total shock and still can't quite believe but we got our   last night and I'm so happy - best Christmas gift in the world!!!  This thread has given me hope in previous months so I thought I would share my 2WW symptoms.  

I never allow my hopes to get up to high during the 2ww as I'm always so disappointed at the end but this month it started off feeling different.  About a week ago my DH said to me "you never know you could be pregnant now" and normally I get annoyed and say don't say that but this time I said "you know what I think I might be" - it was just a feeling.  I also had a couple of very dodgy dreams about men that I don't find in the least attractive   !!!  That was the Monday however things changed by the Wednesday when I had some brown spotting (which isn't unusual for me) and I thought it was all over.  The same day I had my smear test and I confirmed it was unlikely I was pregnant as had spottting so she went ahead with the test.  Strangely she found it hard to see my cervix and asked if this was common and I said I'd never had an issue before - maybe a sign of early pg?  

I had a bit more brown spotting but intermittent, period type cramps that were really strong on Saturday, a flare up on my skin with large spots on my neck and my boobs were sore for the last week although they seemed to be worse at the end of the day.  

My mood by the end of the week had changed and I really didn't believe I was pg.  

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## lmccu81

Hi everyone.
I'm new to this. Just had our first treatment of icsi with one high quality transfer on day 5. Am now coming to the end of the 2ww (am due to do a hpt in 2 days) but I started to get brown discharge 2 days ago and have bad cramping and back ache since yesterday. Just looking for a glimmer of hope. Anyone had these symptons gone on to get a bfp?


----------



## indrabeauty

hello ladies, and hope you all had a very good xmas?

Just wanted to say a BIG congratulations to all the girls that have got a   

I myself am still waiting on my miracle to happen.   

just a quick run down of what's been happening:

I did my first ever IUI last month but that sadly didn't work. I also had awful period pains from when the procedure happened to the day my AF arrived .I was of course gutted it didn't work the first time (iv'e been TTC for 4yr's) but also very relieved that the pain stopped. Also i hope not too much detail but my AF was extremely dark, lots of big clots  (never had that before) and very heavy, even though my cycle as very short. Do you think this was due to the drugs i had taken? i did the Clomid for 5 days and a trigger injection and produced 2 eggs.

I had such amazing support on this site before, during and after the much wanted for result. Thank you to the lovely strong ladies that helped me stay positive and most importantly sane 

Me and my DH decided that we weren't going to try for another cycle until January as we were away abroad for Xmas and New year. It has been such a nice needed break mentally and physically, Clomid was the devil for me. 

I am still not in the Uk yet but i will be soon next week. I have taken on holiday not only my beach wear but my next Clomid course  

I had preplanned with my clinic to take them as soon as AF turns up...which by my "Period Tracker" on my iphone would be roughy today. Now i know my cycle is a funny bugger as last month i had a very short cycle (24 days) and i started my usual spotting 3 days prior to AF appearing.............well this is where i need some advice.

My AF hasnt arrived yet and more strangly no spotting either... And i always spot before i start AF! Could my extra short cycle have mucked up this cycle length or the travelling for the holiday?

I am now on day 28 of my cycle and i should have started yesterday...even though my cycles have been known to be 30days!

In my heart of hearts i know it will start as soon as i have pressed send    that's just my luck!

kind regards and big thank you in advance.

x x x x


----------



## Lucina

I have been feeling tired and dizzy though no other symptoms (Day 6 after embryo transfer). I rang NHS Direct to see whether the dizziness might indicate a pregnancy but the nurse said that pregnancy symptoms rarely show themselves in the first two weeks - it's just too early. She said that any symptoms (e.g. fatigue) are likely to be the result of the progesterone suppositories.  

I'm confused as there are many on here who have experienced the symptoms on the list and I'm worried about feeling nothing. Did your symptoms show in the first week or towards the end of the second?


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

I'm on the 2ww and usually the weeks whizz by and I have never experienced such a slow mo week as the one that has just passed. I did an at home insemination on 30/31/ and 2nd Jan. Ovulation test + on 1st and 2nd Jan. Took Clomid and Soy Iso's. Definitely ovulated, definitely crampy sparky ovaries as they revved into action. 

So, I introduced a 1/2 teaspoon of sperm into the mix so as improbably as it seems I could be preggo. I can't believe it but I've been tired and hungry and have had crampy low down period type pains today - implantation? Although at the moment it should still be swishing along the falopian tube dividing and dividing and dividing. Shouldn't implant for another 2-3 days. As I ovulate late in my 29 day cycle I only have 12 days to fix it to the uterus wall and keep it there before the progesterone from the dying follicle wears off. I was a bit worried about this but did read somewhere that you only need 10 days for progesterone to make sure it is able to 'stay'. Who knows? Determined not to do a test until 12th. For me that's still early because really I'll only be 10 days post insemination....

Gordon bennett this whole thing is a bit of a nightmare isn't it?


----------



## janeybabe

Hi,


I read this thread many times during my 2ww and it helped me greatly so I thought Id share my experience with others in the hope it may help some.


I started IVF in November, had EC 19th Dec, 2 really good grade embryos put back 21st December then the nightmare 2ww began.  I really felt this was the most anxious of the whole 2 months, agonising over every twinge and symptom, desperate to test early etc.  I felt uncomfortable and experienced period type pains the day after ET and this has continue through my 2ww, so I expected to start my period at any point (I haven't and so far no bleeding/spotting at all.)  I tested way too early (got a tesco pregnancy test) a week after ET and it was negative.  I wasn't shocked at this result but it may me feel so low.  Just prayed each day not to see my period arrive.  The symptoms I had were period type pains and for 2 days felt sharp twinges that really doubled me over in pain, sore boobs, felt more hungry and had a few days near end of 2ww where I had bad mood swings (although I think this was more down to stress of no sleep and being 2 days away from testing day).


I went for my blood test 4th January and my call back explained I am pregnant BUT it is a weak positive result.  My HCG levels are 35 whereby they would expect them to be over 50 and 100 would be great.  I have been told not to get too excited.  I still cant believe I'm pregnant and in a way I'm not allowing myself to think too far down those lines for fear with my results it is all going to go wrong.  I go back Tuesday for another blood test to see of my levels have risen sufficiently.  On the way home I purchased a Clear Blue test and this showed positive (thank goodness) tried Tesco test again and still negative.  So I would recommend anyone thinking of testing NOT to use the cheaper tests as Clear Blue really picks up early signs if HCG and is the most accurate test.  I also would recommend not testing early as it can bring so much disappoint where they may be no need.  Always best to test as near to OTD as possible.


So please dont give up hope if you experience period type pains as I am proof it doesnt mean at all your not pregnant.  Dont give up hope.


Good luck to everyone on their 2ww.


Jane x


----------



## Lucina

I just wondered if any ladies felt a dull, throbbing pain in the ovary area. I've felt it ever since embryo transfer in the same place around my left ovary - sometimes mild and sometimes more painful.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Lucina,

I ovulated this month with Clomid and my ovary has been aching ever since. Not so badly since ovulation (although I'm sure I ovulated from this ovary) I'm guessing it could be the corpus luteum the dying folicle the  egg came from which is pumping out progesterone to try and get the fertilised embryo to stick to the womb wall. 

Today I've had nausea and hunger and intense sense of smell.  Can test on Saturday until then I'm going loopy.  

Best wishes,

MH


----------



## Lucina

Hi MH, 

Fingers crossed or you for Saturday. Your symptoms sound promising.  

I hope you're right. Just spoken to an NHS Direct nurse who thinks it could be a swelling ovarian cyst. I'm testing a day early on Sunday and will go to the hospital afterwards to try to have a scan and see if there is any damage.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

It could be an Ovarian cyst - but they have to be over 4cm before they'll do anything... They'll just let them burst.


----------



## Hails

Hi girls

Sharing my 2ww symptoms, conceived naturally after long road on clomid.

Firstly high temperature 
A lot of wind   turned into a man... Lol
Nausea but not vomiting
Anxiety feeling
A lot of ovary pain, same pain as a cyst.. Ended up taking pain killers it was that bad.. 
Oh and really hungry  SOUNDS PROMISING Maxwell Higgins 

I found out I was pregnant 14dpo  
I have wee man sitting beside me now at 13 weeks, also I believed I conceived through acupuncture. 1st month on it I took period on my own for 1st time and pregnant the next month. Good luck all.. X


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello Everyone!

I did it this morning which was only 9dp LH surge so silly early and tomorrow would be 10 and I got a BFN  . But I'm going to see. I'm due on on Sunday and if I haven't come on I will do another test next Thursday which is 14dpo!

Thanks Hails! You too! I have also had a great deal of wind!

Best wishes,

MH


----------



## Alvy

Is any of you belching constantly also? With the 3 positives I had I had exactly that, and there were 2 rounds I had this as well, although there was no positive test then, which I found very odd. Of the last 3 rounds I did 2 with a HCG shot, and again this burping came up, all the time it keeps going. But now this round, I have again the burping, but I didn´t have a HCG shot this time. Or could it be a side effect of progesterone supplements I am getting? It is confusing me quite


----------



## jules76

Hi Ladies,
Well I thought it was about time I posted on here as everyone's messages did give me support, and most importantly hope during my 2ww.  
My main symptom was my very typical period cramps.  Maybe abit stronger than usual.  Once I got these cramps I was almost sure it hadn't worked.  I also had sore boobs (they are still sore now!!)  I had a 'bleed' (small amount of red then brown) which only lasted a matter of hours I suppose a few days before test day.  I thought this was too late for implantation?  But it must have been.  I was shocked, surprised and delighted when the test was positive.  I still had the cramps and having had a previous miscarriage the next few weeks were torture!  The cramps were pretty much there on and off for the first 9 weeks or so.  I also had another 'bleed' (very similar to the one in the 2ww) around 7 weeks.  At which point my world had come crashing down around me and I cried and cried.  But I am delighted to say that 'beany' has hung in there and I have my 20 week scan this week    .
I tried to have the motto of 'what will be will be'.  I didn't have any early scans as my clinic was abroad, my first one was at 12 weeks.  I wasn't keen on an early scan anyway as previous experience had told me that you never really know what will happen and having a scan is not going to change the outcome, well not for me anyhow.  The 2ww was difficult but I found the next 12 weeks even harder.  Probably the longest few months of my life.  But definately worth the wait    
I wish all you ladies the best of luck, as at the end of the day that's pretty much what it's all about.  This site is brilliant, thank you all for posting, it was a real comfort to me.
Holly x x


----------



## nelly1103

I'm on my 2ww driving me up the wall inhave most terrible heartburn and I'm going to the loo ( not urinating) two to three times a day , I couldn't wait so I took a pt on day 5 came bk negative think took it too early lookin for advice


----------



## clark1234

Hey all, not sure if this is a symptom or not, I'm getting fluttery/butterfly feelings in my stomach! Not experienced this on any of my other cycles, so hopefully a good sign!?!? Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

On my first 2ww, very sore boobs, though had them anyway thinks its the drugs. Swollen glands, spots ( never get spots) Crabit! And never off the loo, took a sample in yesterday as though i may have a bladder infections. Got woken up with pains in tummy last night, thought, thats it going, its not working. Until i came on here and now feel better reading all this. Feels like im getting my period today, i betetr bloddy not be!


----------



## Lexan

I have no symptons on my 2ww, spotted on 8dp9dt until test date which result in bfp.


----------



## Beebo

I read this thread throughout my previous 2 week waits.... Had numerous IUIs and a failed ICSI. Was emotionally battered by the end and happy to take a break for a few months. We were about to go private for another ICSI when we decided to have one more go using AI at home. For the first time I hardly thought about it for the 2ww, assuming it wouldn't work but got shock BFP two weeks later. I had absolutely no symptoms at all, except for normal period pains.

Good luck all!


----------



## butterfly_469

Hi ladies, I'm 6dp 5dt. I've experienced..
Wind 
AF type pains for 3-4days they seem to have eased off now
more recently.. 
Slight nausea 
Terrible headaches
Tiredness  

OTD is 16th Feb    for a positive


----------



## ava1

hey Ladies,

My official test date was 4th Feb, although I did test a couple of days earlier. I got a BFP on my first ever embryo cycle. I thought I should post my symptoms now as it might help you to pass your 2ww.  However, I was having progesterone shots so most of the symptoms could easily have been down to those.

The first 2 days after transfer I became very cold and shivery. Once in the afternoon and the other at bedtime. My feet were so cold I slept in giant woolly socks.
My breasts doubled in size and are very tender. 
The day after transfer my sense of smell went into hyperdrive
I am a coffee drinker and havent had a proper coffee now since transfer day - just not fancied it.
Certain foods that I normally eat tasted way too salty and I love salt.
I got very hungry - eating twice as much as my husband.
lots of little twinges and tugs in my tummy
constantly burping
very thirsty
7-8dypt5dt I had 2 days of really bad cramping. Honestly thought it was game over. Followed by pounding headache.
10dypt5dt another terrible headache
dizzy.
12dypt5dt tested a strong positive
14dypt5dt tested again a strong positive

So I dont know if it is of any help but those symptoms that feel like a period doesnt have to mean that at all. 
Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

I've been glued to this thread many times over the years, so its great to finally get to post here.  
I had FET of 2 blasts on 24th Jan 2013 after 5 IVFs with BFNs. OTD was 7th Feb, i got bloods done on 6th Feb and HCG was 694, gosh I don't think I'll ever forget that number!  

In 1st week of TWW I had definite twinges especially on right hand side, my feet were freezing so I tried to keep them as warm as possible with thick socks and hot water bottle on them in bed. 
I had awful constipation in 2nd week, slight headache, tiredness and niggly back pain. 
My tummy was awfully bloated in the evenings, so bad there was just no holding it in. 

I didn't use perfume directly on my skin from ET onwards as I heard somewhere that wasn't good and no aerosol deoderant either. 
xx


----------



## Kimmilou38

Imon my 2ww day 8 now and keep feeling like im gpin to start a period with cramps and backache. Its so frustrating not knowing either way. I also keep getting really tearful over daft things. Has anyone been like this? X


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls...did anyone else feel like an almost heavy sensation in the abdomine ??


----------



## Honeybun31

hi
im on 5dpo am have been extremely thirsty for the past 5 days..and had diarrhoea... so bad that i called the gp and he thought i may have a viral thing lol my face also has been going bright red and it burns and stings ?? my eyes have also been very dry. lots of varied cramps too so i am of course hoping and praying its going to end in a BFP!!


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls...

I'm having some dull cramping in my abdomine and was wondering if it could be side effects of Cyclogest


----------



## Smiles35

Jellybean - it could be implantation?


----------



## jellybean257

God that would be great *Smiles35*

Haven't any other symptoms tho 

Xx


----------



## cjlm

Hey Jellybean

I'm also having tummy cramps,  on day 6 post iui, It is a side affect of vaginal cyclogest so hopefully its that or implantation!!! Sending lots of


----------



## jellybean257

Here's hoping *cjlm* !!!! I'm 7dpiui so I'm keeping my fingers crossed lol

Have u any other tell tale signs ??

Xx


----------



## Smiles35

Jellybean - you probably wouldn't get any symptoms that early. The pessaries do mess with your mind because of the symptoms they give you but when I got a BFP last cycle I would have beat money on it not working because I didn't have any symptoms.  Some people don't realise they are pregnant until 7/8 weeks when conceiving naturally


----------



## Tinky27

Help!! 

OTD tomorrow and I'm terrified of seeing a negative :-(
I had a negative blood test 10 days past ovulation and I've had AF pains on and off for a week.
Can anyone share there experiences as I'm soo nervous and need Dutch courage.
I really feel like its just the progesterone holding off my AF :-(

xx


----------



## millyone

Hi Twinky27, I'm also testing tomorrow. Have had mild crampiness on and off the last week but my clinic did say at transfer that the progesterone shots can cause pre-menstrual type symptoms, so not to worry about them. It's impossible to know. Try not to worry, as cramps could be down to a number of things. Loads of people have had cramps followed by a bfp. Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## millyone

Sorry, that should have read Tinky27!


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Millyone,

Thanks for your reply. Are you having IVF? I'm on my 4th and last nhs ovulation induction treatment. If this doesn't work we will have to go private as I don't qualify for IVF on nhs until I'm 30 in 2 years!! :-(

I am on 400mg progesterone twice daily.

I feel normal apart from on and off AF pains. 

Really can't bare the disappointment of testing tomorrow :-(


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello all,

Once again on the 2ww after IUI at reprofit. Insemination occurred on the 28th and I had one good follie at 18mm and a 9.5 tripple stripped lining. I feel okay at the mo. Not to   - which is good!

Hope all is well with all ladies on the 2ww.  

Best wishes,

MH
x


----------



## kanika127

Hia

I m on 2ww n 4 dp 5 dt , nt sure what's goin on wit me, feeling extremely tired., feverish , tumy cramps , head spinning , feeling so low that feel like going to bed, frequent urination & aww that foul smell ,  , nt had any spotting nt sure weather the symptoms are+'ve-'ve just putting the fingers cross  


All the best to every one !!


----------



## MsPeaches

Hi everyone, I believe this thread is for ladies who have had BFP to record their symptoms from the 2WW so that us lot currently on the 2WW can read others experiences. And hope that we are on the way to that long hoped for BfP!!

Looks like some people are confused with this? If currently in your 2ww, like I am, we can post in the relevant 2ww thread - go to "home" and find the "ladies in waiting" area and then join the thread for the month when you are testing, is a great support with all sharing physical symptoms, feelings and hopes and wishes daily - then come here for a "pick me up".  I really enjoy reading about the success stories, but just thought I'd comment as some 2ww ladies are posting here - hope that's not too out of turn?

I have Boole marked this thread so when I saw new posts I got excited - but it wasn't bFP ladies recording their symptoms.  When you first come on this thread there is a poll up top listing all the possible symptoms for ladies to use as a prompt.

Good luck to us all anyway!  And BFp ladies - please keep posting your symptoms so we can compare!!!


----------



## Missy123

Just posting to say I had terrible AF pains exactly 1 week after a 3 dt. Really thought it was game over as also had that on my first fresh icsi ( which was negative) so just goes to show you will never know. 
Also had lower back ache (another af symptom of mine) and sore (.)(.) on/off. 
The main thing that I have never had before was after I tested positive I went to brush my teeth and found I had red marks all over my tongue (lasted about a week) and now it just feels like I burnt it on a hot cuppa!

Good luck to you all and   it will happen for you all.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

As MsPeaches advised this thread is for ladies who have BFP to record their symptoms before BFP to help Ladies in the 2WW

The March 2ww thread can be found on the following link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302012.830



Donna


----------



## Crewgirl

Hello ladies,

I hope that my post helps you 2wwers as I know that I often scoured this thread looking for symptoms during my 2ww. It drives you bonkers, I know!

1st week- very, very sore nipples was my most prominent symptom. Not really my boobs, just the nipples, they killed. I also had some cramping, not AF type, more like the cramping I had after EC. The cramping only lasted for the 1st few days. Towards the end of the week I began to get sharp twinges, particularly in my left side which were worse when I lay on my back.

2nd week- At first all symptoms seemed to disappear. No more sore nipples, no more cramping, nothing! I then began to have to empty my bowel more frequently which worried me as that is normally a sign of AF for me. Following this came the feeling that AF was on her way. Not cramps, just the heavy feeling in my lower abdomen which I normally get before she arrives. Towards the end my boobs became tender (another AF sign for me) and also an increase in discharge (sorry tmi) but that is also a sign of AF for me! All in all I was was absolutely convinced that AF was on her way until I tested 10dp3dt and got my  . 

One other symptom I should mention is that I did have to pee a lot more during the whole of the 2ww. I obviously put that down to the amount of water I was drinking. One thing I did notice though was that my urine became stronger as the days progressed and it had that kind of after eating asparagus smell.... Again sorry for tmi!

I hope that this helps ladies. Good luck to you all and try if you can to stay away from google!


----------



## Tinky27

Hey Ladies,

Whats the biggest your eggs were allowed to get to before the ovulation trigger shot

I'm feeling pretty annoyed as on my second month of OI due to NHS staff shortages my scan was delayed and my eggs were left to get to 23mm before the nurse administered the trigger shot, but on a different cycle (when i saw the consultant) he said the eggs should not go above 18mm, as otherwise you sacrifice the quality of the eggs and how long they can survive outside of the ovary

I'd really appreciate your experiences as im not happy with the treatment I received and the NHS wont fund anymore treatment :-(

Thanks


----------



## cwelsh

Hi everyone,

I can now officially write up my symptoms I had during my 2ww. I got my BFP  
I had a 5dt, for 4 days after my transfer I had alot of cramping (not really painful) I also experienced some lower back ache. No other symptoms. Was getting worried that it hadn't worked as wasn't experiencing any symptoms.
In the 2nd week (8dp 5dt) I noticed that I was needing to pee more often but did put it down to me drinking more. I also noticed I was eating more often but I put that down to boredom as I took the 2wks off work. 
I become very emptional too cryin on the phone to my mum and when I watched tv would find myself teary.
I started to experience tender breasts around 10pt. I have also left more tired. I still have lower back ache from time to time too. With the occasional twinge in my lower abdonam. 
I have also noticed that am irritable at nights when in bed. 

So everyone please stay POSITIVE and I wish u all the best of luck and hope and pray you all get your BFP too.  xxxx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

If only we could do a PT 24 hours after ET it'd save our sanity....
For me, there was nothing to report in week 1.
week 2, I got night sweats and really bad low back pain, sensitive to smells and went off my favourite foods. Then the day before I tested I had really sore boobs and severe nausea, much to my surprise it was   .
I didn't have any bleeding or spotting.


----------



## shaz711

Hi Ladies, I havent been on here in a long time but definitely felt comfort here on previous cycles. This is our 4th and last attempt as you know its so emotionally draining I dont think I can cope anymore. This time we have used a different clinic who have been so fantastic I cannot begin to thank tjem regardless of outcome. I cant say if im feeling different from any of my othrr attempts or not. We had 2 embyros transfered at day 5 this time which before it has always been day 2 or 3 transfer.  I am feeling nipping paons yesterday and today , boobs are a bit sore (though this is very nomal if af is coming). I had a very noticeable strong sense of smell about 2/3 days ago bu I think its gone now (or at least not as strong) , everything else is very similar to period. Any thoughts?  Oh and kot sure if I mentione had et on monday so I guess today makes me 4dpt .... xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

This thread is for ladies who have BFP to record their symptoms before BFP to help Ladies in the 2WW

TheApril 2ww thread can be found on the following link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303521.120



Donna


----------



## shaz711

I just tested (day 6 after a 5 day transfer) and got a clear negative.  I used a cheap (2 for £1) urine test from pound shop. Has anyone done this getting a false negative?  Is there still hope? Yesterday I felt sick on and off all day and was sick last night after drinking a cup of tea before bed so I was starting to get convinced it worked this time. Any advice, not feeling too good right now and dont want to tell anyone at all at home I tested xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

There is still hope, I didn't get a postive till 8 days post 5 day transfer.

The test from the pound shop probaly only detect higher levels. Try and hold out till at least day 8 and get yourself some first response tests.

Have a look a this website, it shows you what's happening daily after your transfer:
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

I really hope you get your bfp xxx 

/links


----------



## shaz711

Thank you so much.  Yesterday I was really starting to get convinced I was and have to say still feel a bit sick this morning (maybe a bug) but no sign of any spotting or bleeding at all and have had lots of cramps (mild) and what I can only describe as nipping pains (bareable) but hoped yhat was maybe implantation? ? Anyway I guess I am going to have yo try to settle myself and retedt again in a few days time with the more expensive test (which I have but was just saving to confirm a positive from yhe dizen cheaper tests) ... thank you. How r u feeling?  Xxxx


----------



## lizbdawnp

I didn't have any implantation bleeding at all which was making me nervous, but apparently not many people do. I still haven't had any and it's now 11days pot transfer.  All I had was pulling pinching pain 2/3days post transfer, some cramps and crazy dreams. If I had tested any earlier than 8days it would have been negative as my beta was only 49 on 8 days post, but is now increasing. 
Don't loose hope, just hold out for a few more days. Try and keep your self busy and distracted. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## shaz711

Thank you I am trying so hard to stay positive.  Who does the count level? I just have to do a home pregnancy test for the outcome.  I have never felt more normal today which is making me really nervous. Ill keep you posted. Have a nice easter and take it easy xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

My clinic did bloods but only because I wasn't feeling too well and was at risk of ohss. They won't do n e more, but the clearblue digital is going up in weeks that's how I know it's increasing. 
I really hope you get a positive outcome, hope you manage to have a good Easter xx


----------



## shaz711

Did you have any other symptoms at all apart from cramping and crazy dreams?  What about sore (.)(.) S ... im still so nervous coz any of yhe symptoms I thought I had have completed gone but I haven't bled atill xxx


----------



## shaz711

Did you have any other symptoms at all apart from cramping and crazy dreams?  What about sore (.)(.) S ... im still so nervous coz any of yhe symptoms I thought I had have completed gone but I haven't bled yet.  Was a bit sick again last night but am even convinced that is my nerves xxx


----------



## ShonaMD

Hi 

I have eventually plucked up the courage to join the forum, I've been reading one stop for the whole 2ww! It's killing me! A little history on me firstly, I'm 30 years and of good health, my partner is infertile due to radio therapy to combat cancer as a teenager - so we have had to use Icsi. We started treatment on the 6th feb this year and everything went smoothly! We had ec on the 18th march and had a hatching blastocyst transferred on the sat of that week.....

So I haven't been waiting too long for my test which like I say is tomorrow morning! I am so stressed as yesterday I had a dull feeling like cramp and then slight discharge which was brown and today it has turned into red blood! It's not heavy like a period and I do not need to use a sanitary towel or other sanitary wear, it's there when I wipe after going to the toilet and After a few wipes (sorry for tmi) it's gone.... I've broken down so many times today and I'm worried sick! 
I was wondering if any of you have had this and still got a BFP? I'm trying my best to stay positive not just for me but more so for my partner!  I just don't know where to turn! Worst thing is I have a shift at work to contend with tonight! 

Fingers crossed I'm stressing and worrying about nothing but my negativity is taking over big time

Shona


----------



## shaz711

Hi shona, its good you joined.  How are you feeling today?  I kmow its difficult but try hard to stay positive.  I had really bad cramps and heavy bleeding all day yesterday,  know in my heart its over . Got up this morning and my pad had hardly any blood on it to my surprise and wjen I wipe its brown (like leftover cream from yhe crinone cream) ...tmi ... but now im wondering if maybe there is a chance one has came away and there could still be hope for the other? ?? I dont feel ANY other symptoms at all though and today has me at day 8 past a 5 day embyro transfer.  Any similar success stories?  Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

*This thread is for ladies with BFP to record their symptoms only *

If you are in the 2ww then please post in the appropriate 2ww thread or start a new topic please

Any posts not relevant to the thread will be moved to the relevant 2ww month

Here is a link for Aprils 2ww chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303521.120



Donna


----------



## Merlot1976

Hello all, this is my first time posting but I have relied heavily on this site to get me through so now I will give something back. 

I received a BFP   on Sunday so it is very early days but a positive nonetheless!!! I never thought this would actually happen as I have never been pregnant. 

I strongly recommend not to test early as I only received a faint positive at midnight on day 12 P5DT

I absolutely had symptoms that I never had previously including: 
On and off cramping from day 4 
Lower backache on and off from day 4 
Severe heartburn which I rarely get
Diarrhea 
Constant thirst and odd taste in mouth
Pressure like extreme blood flow around vagina area
Sporadic muscle pulls in lower tummy
Full tender breasts with on and off burning sensation under them
Leg cramping and achy feet 

Not sure how any are from pessaries which I take 3x daily plus steroids and Clexane!!

Wishing you all the very best, hang in there and stay strong!!


----------



## soundadvice

Today was my OTD and I just got my first ever!!     

I read this thread A LOT over the last 2 weeks so I think its important to give my opinion too because I did worry about my lack of symptoms.

After the IUI I had severe cramping and heavyness for around 4-5 days, also I had red bleeding straigt afterward which changed to brown spotting for a few days.  I felt gassy and bloated, but I am putting this down to the progesterone tablets, which I stopped taking after a week.

Then the symptoms stopped and eased and week 2 I felt almost nothing, apart from a tiny localised cramp on my right side, not as far right as my ovary, but in the middle, where I imagine my uterus is, I am convinced that this was implantation, and although there was no bleeding I did have sore boobs for two days. 

I knew AF was not coming because I had absolutley no CM and no other symptoms at all, no changes to appetite, just a thirst quite a bit.

So if you have little or no symptoms, dont be disheartened, some women dont, I am hoping this means i will have an easy pregnancy!  

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Tinky27

Congratulations Soundadvice!!!!!!!  

You must be soooooo happy!!!!!

How long were you TTC for? xxxx


----------



## soundadvice

Tinky27 said:


> Congratulations Soundadvice!!!!!!!
> 
> You must be soooooo happy!!!!!
> 
> How long were you TTC for? xxxx


Thank you Tinky27!!

My DH had a vasectomy about 15 years ago and we have been together for 6, so i have always know that i would need help to concieve, we have never used bc so we knew that there was no chance of it happening naturally.


----------



## Tinky27

Aww I'm so pleased for you both.

We've been trying for two years, had six months of clomid, x3 months of ovulation induction and now we're waiting to see the consultant to discuss our next route. IUI has been mentioned, as my first treatment of Ovulation Induction was successful, but unfortunately I miscarried. I've heard the success rates with IUI aren't that great? I'm just sick of all the stress now, we just want to be pregnant and move forward with our lives.

xx


----------



## soundadvice

Tinky27 said:


> Aww I'm so pleased for you both.
> 
> We've been trying for two years, had six months of clomid, x3 months of ovulation induction and now we're waiting to see the consultant to discuss our next route. IUI has been mentioned, as my first treatment of Ovulation Induction was successful, but unfortunately I miscarried. I've heard the success rates with IUI aren't that great? I'm just sick of all the stress now, we just want to be pregnant and move forward with our lives.
> 
> xx


So sorry to hear your story. This is so hard for everyone on here, Its hard to understand where some couples get their strength to carry on.

IUI is supposed to have about a 10/15% success rate, but I decided that meant nothing to me, in my eyes I had a 50/50 chance, it works or it doesnt!


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Soundadvice,

Did you have IUI treatment then?

xx


----------



## shaz711

I have just tested and got a BFP ... so excited and worried at the same time. I guess we done the test for closure expecting it to be negative because I have had bad cramping and heavy bleeding ... 4th time luvky but just pray it stays ... has anyone had anything similar? ??  So worried Xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

WOW CONGRATS SHAZ!!!!

What day are you in your cycle? 

How long have you been bleeding for and what colour is it?

xx


----------



## Merlot1976

Wow congrats Shaz  

Looks like we are in the same boat! Its so exciting but daunting at the same time as don't want anything to go wrong! My clinic just informed me to carry on and go for scan in 4 weeks, so just more waiting!

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## shaz711

Congrats to you too ... its so exciting and daunting ... the bleeding has been pretty bad and clotty went from bright red to brown to what seems to me brown cream from the crinone pessaries (too much info, I know) but I just don't understand ... hand on my heart I thought it was going yo be negative ... I feel numb ... how are you feeling ?? Is your bleeding bad? Xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Help?!

I'm totally freaking out as I write this message... This month we are on a natural cycle (between treatments), so I decided to start taking Agnus Castus to help my progesterone levels, so I was amazed when I started spotting on DAY 30 of my cycle.

I've been spotting only brown blood since then, which has stopped today, but i've just done a pregnancy test this morning DAY 38 and there IS A FAINT FAINT LINE. I thought i imagined it at first, but my partner said he can see it too!!!

I'm so scared because I miscarried in September last year and was also bleeding then for 5 days before I had a positive pregnancy test. I'm terrified this is just another chemical pregnancy, my belly is really aching and crampy, but no other symptoms!!!

I've just found some left over progesterone pessarys from previous treatment, so have used them until I can see the doctor tomorrow.

I know I have to keep a level head, but I feel so sick with excitement.

I know this will only end in disappointment though :-(

Any advice? Hope all this makes sense I cant think straight.


----------



## Tinky27

Not sure I should have used the progesterone pessary...it couldn't do any harm could it?!


----------



## Tinky27

Had my appointment at the hospital today after seeing a faint positive this morning....The doctor was absolutely vile to me!!!

His test showed a shadow, but he said he wouldn't class that as positive?! I didn't imagine the line on my pregnancy test this morning though, both my partner and dad can see a line there!!

He said I was either never pregnant and had a dodgy test (because his was negative), or I am having an early miscarriage?!

I have no idea what to think, but will be seeing my doctor first thing tomorrow. I still haven't had any red bleeding and the brown spotting has stopped?!

I have brought a digital pregnancy test and two other early tests, but cant bring myself to do it again until tomorrow morning.

I sat in the hospital car park crying for an hour before I could drive, the doctor didn't care and made me feel as though I shouldn't have taken up an appointment, but I only did what the NHS helpline advised!! 

So devastated! I have no idea whether, I was, or am pregnant and if I am when am I going to bleed?!

He was so rude to me and said taking progesterone pessarys "was a waste of my time"   He was such a strange man and even asked if we'd had sex at all over the last month?!!!!


----------



## Tinky27

He was vile. Words cannot describe how he made me feel. 

I have no idea if I was, or am pregnant now, just have to wait..... but he was pretty adamant either way that it wont be viable. He didn't do a blood test, only a dip stick test, there was a shadow, but he said he wouldn't count that as a positive?! 

There was however a line when I tested?!  

I don't know what to think. Horrible insensitive doctors.


----------



## shaz711

Hi tinky27, all I can say is you stay strong and positive. I am gobsmacked at how doctors act sometimes.  I have been bleeding for over a week - heavy and clotty yet all 10 tests ive done (at least 2 per day are showing positive. I got my hcg count back from Thursday and count was 154 with which my consultant and doctor said is strong for 10 days past embyro transfer. I had another one today but wont get results until tomorrow ... the wait is awful but the reason I am telling you as hard as it is treat yourself as though you are pregnant and retest in morning and listen to no one negativity ..  I will keep praying for you.  Keep us posted . Xxxxx


----------



## Tinky27

I saw the fertility nurse today, he said you can't get a false positive, so she is 99% sure I was pregnant but am no longer. Blood tests will confirm later. But both urine tests were negative :-(


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone 

Firstly, congratulations to you all.   on your BFPs and   for everyone else.  

Ive been reading some of the posts on this forum and am interested to know did anyone have full on bleeding and cramps before their BFP. My OTD is Wednesday and I have all of the above, 

Shaz I see from your messages that you have the same as me.    Was it a proper full on one then?  This 2ww has completely driven me up my pole and I dont think I can go through this again.  DH and I have been through this for nearly two years now with so many BFNs.  I hate putting him through this, I could get through this but the most painful thing is not being able to give him the one thint that I should naturally be able to do.  He is very supportive but I hate all this.    They havent found anything wrong with either of us and DH is excellent, my FSH is a little raised at 11 but thats it,  Anyway, sorry for rant, must be PMT.    Just trying to clutch at straws now in the small hope for a BFP.


----------



## shaz711

Jack when do you test? It is the worst and longest 2 weeks of your life ... This was our 4th and last attempt because not only is it financially draining but emotionally we couldn't do it ... My hubby has been amazing but I know exactly what you mean ... It's supposed to be the mot natural thing ... But ... Not for us lot .... I think what got me from Monday to Thursday of last week was numbness and that feeling that it hadn't worked AGAIN because I was bleeding so heavy (the bleeding still hasn't stopped but has lightened ... Every now and again when I go t the toilet a few brown clots just come out - sorry if too much info but I am trying to let you know exactly how bad it's been) ... On Thursday I did test for closure (10 days past transfer) and got a faint line on a cheap pg test and then a pregnant 2-3 on a clear blue. Went straight to my doctor and asked them to do a hcg count which came back at 154 which everyone thought was pleasing ... Bloods today came back at 1035 which has settled me but still bleeding and crampy and constantly feel unsettled and as though I have just bled massive but when I go check yes it's there but not as much as I just imagined like there was last week ...,

I am worried sick and would love to know if anyone else has words or similar experiences for some encouragement, my stomach is very swollen and boobs are slightly sore (not always) ... But as we'll as that I want to share my experience to date to show that anything is possible - after 8 years of ttc we have actually got a BFP and can't get excited YET but I want and need to settle and want to send my love and support to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Munster

My symptoms on the 2ww

Really hungry 
Headaches 
Nausea 
5 before otd I got really bad cramping.
Really tearful 

Usually before I get my period I get really painful boobs, but I didn't get sore boobs at all.


----------



## staypositive xx

Thought I would post as I read this so much during my 2ww! My symptoms were:

Cramping (different to period pain)
Sore & enlarged boobs


----------



## Marti24

Good morning ladies,

Got my BFP last night (10pm - was too afraid to test first thing in the morning!).

Had a ream of symptoms which I refused to believe as 'a sign' so here goes:-

Back ache.
Large Boobs (I could work at Hooters).
Itchy nipples.
Nausea
Veiny boobs (but not incredibly, just more noticable).
Tummy cramps
Strong sence of smell
Increased appetite
Emotions change (never before have I been so weepy)
Dizziness
Frequent peeing
Extreme tiredness
Night 'hotness' - not sweats. 

I also had weird tingly type sensations around my belly button too.

Can't believe I put all the above down to
Weather
Possible illness
Not exercising
Wind (!)  

xx


----------



## malaikaqueen

I can't bliv I am finally getting to post here yayy! Below is a list of my symptoms, you can tell how I wasn't symptom watching   I hope it encourages those who are in the 2ww:


1dp5dt - sharp tugging pain
2dp5dt - ache left side, peeing a lot
3dp5dt - dizziness, dull ache left and right side, sharp pain each side, extreme thrist and dry mouth
4dp5dt - dry mouth, cramps lower abdomen, frequent urination
5dp5dt - dry mouth, very thirsty, dizziness, nauseous, hungry, interrupted sleep, gassy
6dp5dt - nausea & heartburn in the morning, constipated, cramps, frequent urination, thirsty, dry mouth, bloated, full feeling in uterus, runny nose, dull achy stretchy feeling  left hip - pubicbone, stabbing pain in right breast, pulled muscle underneath  belly button and side, interrupted sleep,gassy 
7dp5dt - tugging left side of uterus, sometimes feeling damp down there, dizziness , tugging right side, gassy, slight headache
8dp5dt - frequent urination, bloated, gassy, cramps, gas cramps? Nausea, slight headache, heartburn, creamy cm (sorry TMI) on underwear or when I wipe, tugging belly button
9dp5dt - dizziness, cramp, ligament pain?? Dry mouth, thirst, frequent urination, full feeling in uterus, tugging belly button, evening "morning sickness", 
10dp5dt - dry mouth, thirst, frequent urination, morning nausea, intense cramp, evening bloat, constant hunger, really tired  OTD - BFP


----------



## Nutty72

I have had nausea, period type pains, other tummy pain, bloating, feeling like I am full of gas, burping lots, dizzy if stood up to quickly (more frequent than normal), metallic taste in the morning only for the last 3 days, tummy feels like on fire - 1st day today of that symptom, sore, bigger boobs. Just done 2 pregnancy tests and both have come back positive 9dp5dt!! Can't quite believe it, nervously optimistic. This is our first IVF and has an ectopic this time last year. Had two blastocysts transferred, one medium and one low quality. Have I tested too early to be accurate??


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATULATIONS NUTTY72!!!!  

A positive is a positive!!!  

Soo happy for you!!! x x x x


----------



## shaz711

Congrats on the positives    so happy for you  xxx


----------



## weebird

hi ladies
congrats to all those on there bfp and sending biggest hugs out to you ladies with you bfn.
i just wanted to tell of my symptoms and i had my bfp yesterday,it still hasnt sunk in yet.
i had mild af cramps on and off.
sore (.)(.)
headaches on and off
light headed and sometimes dizzy
lower back ache aswel
i am still having mild af cramps,feeling dizzy has now got worse and my back seems to be more at night than during the day.
DONT GIVE UP HOPE,
those pians you are feeling could always be a good sign,
GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES IN YOUR 2WW X


----------



## Tinky27

Congratulations weebird!!!  

xxx


----------



## weebird

thanx alot tinky27


----------



## Tinky27

xx


----------



## Julesa2

After years of reading these 2ww's I can finally post! Still in shock that out first ivf worked. 
Period like cramps 7 days after transfer continued until test date. 
Metallic taste, dizziness, headaches from 8 days after transfer. 
I always get sore boobs and weirdly didn't!! 
I have however started bleeding a week after testing but the hospital are saying since it is brown blood i have just to keep an eye on it but not worry but i am obviously worried being new to this.
Good luck x


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATULATIONS JULESA2!!!!!  

WONDERFUL NEWS SWEETIE!!!! BEST OF LUCK   

xxx


----------



## Flopsybunny

I never thought I'd get to post in here but here I am!   I've just found out that I'm four weeks pregnant - naturally between cycles! I've had no symptoms at all so far.  I only realised I was pregnant as the duphaston I took to bring on my period for my next cycle didn't seem to work so I took a test and its  

I don't know if it helps but during medicated cycles I've had every symptom under the sun during the 2ww, this time, nothing.  If I didn't have a scan photo and a blood test result in my hand I still wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Tinky27

WOW FLOPSYBUNNY CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!!!    

You must be over the moon!!! 

What treatment were you having? What were your problems if you don't mind me asking?

xx


----------



## Tinky27

I am 28 and have PCOS.

We have been trying for nearly two years. So far we've had six months of clomiphene all BFN'S, then x4 cycles of Ovulation Induction, the first of which resulted in pregnancy, but I miscarried at 4 weeks :-( 

We are currently inbetween treatment and waiting to hear if I can obtain funding for another Ovulation Induction cycle... 

We've been told I dont qualify for IVF as im 28 not 30   and apparently there is no funding for IUI  

Anyway, I decided to start taking the herb Agnus Castus to help regulate my cycles, although I'd never missed one before they were long and extremely light (low progesterone)...but since taking that I haven't had a period in 60 days!!! 

I started spotting on CD30 until CD38 when I got a faint positive but was told it was either a very early miscarriage, or I was never pregnant?! My bloods the day after the test were below 2, so no pregnancy detected, but since then no bleeding at all?!!! 

I'm so confused, I have no idea what my body is doing!!!

:-( x


----------



## Flopsybunny

Thanks Tinky  
Sorry to hear your story. You might be better posting on the OI pages than on here as people will be more likely to have advice.

I've got PCOS and don't (usually) ovulate.  I've had two cycles of clomid and one of medicated IUI.  I over stimmed on the IUI and ended up having a follicle reduction to take out 11 follies! The docs thinks that this cleared the ovary and let me Ov naturally. One hell of an April fool joke from Mother Nature eh!

I'm not in the UK so the usual NHS rules don't apply for me but it sounds like they suck for you.   for you.


----------



## Tinky27

Where abouts are you located?

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Flopsybunny,

Were you actively trying this month? Did you use ovulation tests?

xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Hi Tinky, I live in Switzerland so a very different system here than in the uk.  We weren't trying at all, in fact I had assumed there was no chance.  As I don't normally ov we didn't think there was a chance of getting pregnant.  I spent Easter and the last few weeks having drinks with friends, I've eaten pâté and soft cheese and even started a new exercise plan.  No temping, no ov kits (although I've never used them as they don't work very well with PCOS apparently), no tracking of anything. Oops!


----------



## Tinky27

WOW!

Your soo lucky!! I'm assuming you had sex a fair bit though? We have been doing it every 2/3 days to ensure we dont miss ovulation, if it ever happens!! xx


----------



## Anjy

Ladies

I'm so happy to have got a bfp after 2 iuis and 3 ivfs but its very early days so not quite celebrating yet. I wanted to post my symptoms after the amount of times I googled every new feeling. 

I had period type cramps and lower back ache (still do) as well as other strange pains down there. I think I knew when I started feeling like there was some sort of pressure down below. I also had short waves of nausea and I was sleeping like a trooper. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATS ANJY     FOR YOU X X X


----------



## DanCookie

Hi all! 
Just to say I had my BFP this morning on 13dpt5dt. We are over the moon. 
I had lots of different symptoms which I believe were telling me it had not worked. 
I had quite severe AF pains and nausea- which I have during PMT anyway. 
Also very emotional and mood swings- which again I thought were linked to AF. 
It's a very difficult to not look at every single 'symptom' but try not to let yourself go insane!!! 
Good luck to everyone. 

D


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATS DANCOOKIE!!!!   XXXX

WONDERFUL NEWS ON A WONDERFUL DAY!!!


----------



## Tinky27

My progesterone came back at 23 this month. Im not sure whether that means I have ovulated? x


----------



## Seabob

I got a clear blue digital Bfp today, symptoms -bleeding for the last 5 days and really bad pain feel like I'm in limbo waiting for blood results.


----------



## Tinky27

for you seabob x x x x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

BFP this morning, too (although, our hospital test said BFN yesterday - but then came up with a weirdo diagonal line which caused our clinic to tell us to take another test today...).

I could not tell PMS-type symptoms apart from potential pregnancy symptoms. I had headaches (always do a few days before my periods), I had mood swings (ditto), I felt some cramping (ditto), I was tired and needed an afternoon nap (well, that WAS a bit different, but PMS can give me such bad headaches/migraines that they lead to exhaustion, so no real ability to tell the difference anyway), increased sense of smell (but always before period anyway), sore nipples (ditto)... 

So I am still a bit baffled and in disbelief - and especially as someone who has had a MC before, I don't dare hope until we're wayyyyyyyyyyy further down the line. I STILL feel like my period is going to start ANY MINUTE and have an odd, dull ache in my cervix which is driving me nuts with worry!


----------



## stelle

Does anyone have chest pain   Im hoping its just a chest infection .


----------



## Anjy

Any chance you might have OHSS?


----------



## MARIA218

hi guys.
i am towards the end of my TWW im on day 32 of my normal 28
day cycle and no AF and 2 BFNs     is there still a chance that
i maybe pregnant or not? please help!!!!! im going crazy


----------



## Lucky Brumbar

I had IVF and no symptoms at all... No twitches, no cramps, no sore bbs nothing at all
I've had more on previous cycles that didn't work


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi everyone.

I am new on here so i thought i would put my little story for you. I have had 4 ivfs in this country with my own eggs and had BFN, then egg donation in greece and got BFP but then miscarried at 6 weeks. I am now on my 6th attempt and had 2 eggs for back (they normally put 3 but said my egg were so good that i didn't need 3 and may course more trouble than good to put 3 eggs back) I was excited as they said the eggs were excellent and made quite a deal about it .
Anyway 5 days after transfer i had tender boobs and could even see veins more clearly on my boobs and felt great it was working. I am now on day 10 and the tender boobs have gone a lot!! Has anyone else had this and still got a BFP??

I wish everyone the best of luck, this 2ww is the worst

xxx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Hi Ladies, I would like to pick a brain or two and ask for some advise from you 

I am not sure if this is the right place to post as I am not 100% into my 2ww, I had my eggs removed on 13/6 and due to be transferred in the next 2 days.

I wanted to ask if people have/are experienced period like pains upto 5 days before egg removal and the days after before transfer?

2 days before removal my head was all over the place. I was highly emotional and ratty (or stinking attitude as my boyf calls it)!! I have had tender and heavier and swollen breasts approx 5 days before removal and still have them 2 days later! I keep getting stomach like cramps too, but not too painful - but the nurse at the clinic did say after removal I might experience period like cramps due to a lot of flushing to find me eggs because they were hiding! (sneaky lil devils) 

Also today I have been suffering calf cramps which I very rarely get! 

I have heard that period and pregnancy symptoms are quite similar so how on earth (if the symptoms I am experiencing now) am I supposed to distinguish the 2 lol.

The one thing I really wanted was to experience the typical pregnancy symptoms but at the moment all I feel is period symptoms and don't see them easing?!?!?! 

How long will these period symptoms last into my 2ww? 

Thank you in advance for any responses  xx


----------



## Rosie Posie

I thought I would post on here as I had the same symptoms on both of my positive cycles and a couple of really strange ones.
I had implantation bleeding at 8dp5dt, headaches, waking constantly for the loo at night and increased sense of smell but I had no breast pain or discomfort at all or cramps.
Now for the weird ones:
A couple of days before OTD I got terrible cramp in my right foot and I had it again this time.
Around the same time during the tww I got a tingling sensation when I put pressure on my left hand. 
I had ED so that could explain why I didn't have tummy cramps but the hand & foot thing is strange.


----------



## Sue000

Yesterday I finally got a BFP after one previous failed attempt at IVF (plus four frozen cycles) and I am over the moon.  Still very nervous but trying to enjoy this feeling!!  

On all previous attempts I have studied this website daily but this time around didn't look at it once as I didn't want to be consumed by every niggle and pain.  However, I always promised myself if I got a BFP I would put my symptoms on here as it may help someone.

OK I got my BFP 11dpt 5dt (didn't test before).  The first few days I felt absolutely nothing and then 5dpt - 11dpt I got the following : 

A stinking cold, tiredness, large boobs, spots, hot sweats, bad back, funny taste in my mouth every morning, frequent toilet visits and period pains!!  

Hope the above helps and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Juste27

Hi everyone,
Cannot believe that I am posting on here, after scouring each and every page when on my 2ww!

Would just like to say, for all you naughty early testers (and I was one of them)   DONT DO IT LOL! I tested 9dp3dt and it was a BFN. I then did a search and found that a lot of ladies testing earlier than me had gotten a BFP, so of course I was devastated. My OTD wasn't until 6days later, and my DH was unaware that I had tested (he was dead against testing early!!). So the second week of my 2ww was pure torture!
I had NO symptoms whatsoever, apart from some af pains on the day that my af would normally have been due. So imagine my total shock when the BFP showed up on the test straight away! 
Its still very early days, but only now, one week later I'm just starting to get sore boobies and some 'stretching' feelings.

So please, please, please DONT lose hope and DONT test early!!!


----------



## Hannah72

Juste27 on your BFP.  I woke up this morning wanting to test so badly I'm 9dp3dt today, but after reading your post I'm going to try wait a few more days. Thanks for the tip!!! Wish I had some symthoms to keep me occupied


----------



## Juste27

Thank you hannah12 and good luck!


----------



## Linzxxxx

I cant believe after 8yrs of ttc - ive got my very first BFP . YIIPPPEEEE!!

I had 2 x grade 1/2 hatching blasts transfered

1dp5dt - af pains
2dp5dt - af pains (heavy insides) constipation
3dp5dt - slight spotting when wiped, af pains, constipation and felt sick
4dp5dt - af pains, constipation, felt sick. BFN on cheap test
5dp5dt - af pains, felt sick, extremely thirsty, BFP yippee!!! 

My boobs arent sore, and no other symptoms. I tested because i felt sick, but totally believed it wasnt going to ever work n once again we had wasted our money.... im still in shock!!
Just hope it/they stay around for long term - i just keep crying im soooo happy!!

Good luck everyone, stick with it - it has to work some day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Massive massive congratulation Linz - just brilliant!


----------



## Linzxxxx

Thanks Smiling Angel, means alot xx

I see you've had a long painful journey like me. All the BFN's don't get any easier, i know! Ive been so close to giving up, but im so glad i didn't - keep going is my advice, it cant always be bad news, something has to give!

good luck with the FET, im sure i will see you writing your symptoms on here soon xxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks Linz hopefully you are right. I only commented to my hubbie this evening that you are the first person I saw who is trying as long as we are so if it eventually worked for you then hopefully it will work for me! xx


----------



## schmooo75

I'm overjoyed that I got my BFP yesterday....and today which is my OTD  
I've read this thread a lot while obsessing over symptoms so my turn to give back:
1-3dp3dt lots of cramps and discomfort from EC, nothing else.
Rest of 2ww- extreme fatigue in the afternoons but otherwise absolutely nothing. Have been on hols during 2nd week swimming, sunbathing, eating well and sleeping lots which I believe has helped. My clinic advised me to live life as normal and that's exactly what I've done. I'm taking pregnacare vitamins and 400mg of cyclogest twice a day. I also did the Zita West meditation every day which really helped me to stay positive. I know it's very early days yet but I want to enjoy the moment before I start worrying about the scan


----------



## goldbunny

just got my BFP, this time my 2ww 'symptoms' were

mainly no symptoms. but, very strong sense of smell, huge appetite, went off broccoli, a few odd abdominal pains, towards the end slightly sore but not swollen breasts, toothache (might be unrelated!), slightly tired.


----------



## jopot

I just got my first every BFP this weekend. I had 2 x 5 day blasts put back my symptoms were :-

1 -2 days past transfers no longer had sore boobs ( from the Hsg ingection) or any kind of aching in my tummy felt normal. I rested and pottered about these 2 days , watched tv, cooked dinner, dusted etc

3-4 days past transfers started to get achy in my tummy, little pinching pains that would come and go. By now have been shopping, hoovering, cleaning as normal.

5 days past transfer boobs started aching like mad, no longer able to sleep on my tummy. Pinching pains getting worse like when on AF , lower back aching a little too.

6 days past transfer, went to the gym but just for a walk on the treadmill and bike no bodycombat today   felt so sick while walking but at the same time going mad for a cooked breakfast ( may not be related at all )

Days 7 onwards to now as still feel the same, really sore boobs, and the most awful cramping pains at night in lower tummy, keeps waking me up.

I didn't test early and got my BFP on day 13dp5dt it came up straight away.

For those of you like me looking out for implantation bleeding like I was I didn't get any !! so don't think its over because you don't see any.


----------



## Cherry6

Hi Everyone never thought that I would able to share my symptoms but God is been great and yes miracle happens.
just got my result back and its BFP. I had absolutely no symptoms except some AF like pain from 8th to 12th day after transfer, that too gone just before OTD. Apart from that no other symptoms no sore boobs no nausea nothing. So if u ladies hv no symptoms its good sign. good luck everyone. take care
cherry

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309543.870#ixzz2dQUCA7My


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi girls,

I could not be bothered to symptom spot so much this time but will tell you-my boobs are not sore-I had hideous 3am cramps from 24 hours after starting the prog injections for 8 nights thereafter then they just went and I was left with residual twinges in the day which were minor in comparison (the others woke me up from sleep had me pacing an puffing around and on paracetamol), in the past couple of days I've felt tired in a different way, got thrush, peeing a lot more than usual...had a bit of a headache-also some of the meds give me heartburn and this is a bit worse in the past few days. However, rather then symptom spot, just go with the flow in the 2ww-this time I was only off for 10 days after egg collection for some of my work and the less stressful bits I carried on with..just did not over do it.

Good luck and   to you all xxx


----------



## yoga31

Hi ladies

Got my BFP this morning after 3 day transfer 
I think I read into EVERYTHING and it was difficult to say what was the progesterone, what was my imagination and what was little bean

1dpt - 3dpt migraine (right side)
4 5 6 - nothing
7dpt - very sore boobs and oh so slight cramps
8 - 11 - boobs sore, period pains, occasionally dizzy, mild headache, muscle aches and tired.
12 - 14 boobs sore period pains, cervix mving up and down slightly
15 - migraine again (left side)!

Headaches have been the worst symptom for me - its like theres a little man with a hammer inside.
Hope this helps those ladies who are pupo - i know I looked through this thread a lot! Good luck!!

Oh hey Pink pantha o/ I'm not following you


----------



## Rere

I got my BFP on Friday 10.5 dp 2 blast ....


I had to test early due to spotting 


1 Beta at 8.5 dp5dt was 213
2 Beta at 10.5 dp5dt was 480 


WHAT DO YOU THINK IS IT TWINS !!!!
My symptoms were .....


Nausea , Bloated, Heavy (.)(.) not so sore though, thirsty , dizziness, I stopped drinking tea and coffee completely and now can not stand eating sweet things....


----------



## Minky Moo

I got my BFP today and have had zero symptoms since ET and I mean absolutely none - not even one twinge, cramp or pain. Complete opposite to my first pregnancy where I had AF type pain the first 3 months. Was sure this cycle hadn't been a success as couldn't find anyone on the web who had no symptoms at all. Some people would claim they had none except ' some period type pain' which to me is the most significant one. But for anyone searching for someone with no symptoms and a positive - her I am! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello 

I had 5dt on 7th Sept and felt nothing ....... I was a bit windy and trumped a lot  but felt nothing new
On day 6 post I was very nauseas and had a strange headache feeling for most of the day it passed then nothing at all
today BFP but yesterday BFN (from pound shop HPT)!
Shocked today and so delighted thanking God all day xxxxx 
Good luck all stay positive.


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi ladies 
I'm new to this thread 
Got my bfp this morning after 5dt! 
Very happy but also cautious, just want the scan to come quick!!!
I had quite a few diff symptoms over 2 ww however just like yoga31 said you aren't sure what is the progesterone, imagination or baby bean he he he

Hope everyone ok

Wish everyone the best luck in the world 

Xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x i got my bfp on 6 september had 1 day 5 blast put bk
so thought i would share my symptoms 

I was quite positive this cycle and had a heavy / dull achy feeling in my ovary area  from 1dp5dt mostly the way thru my 2ww. It would switch from one side to the other on occasions but othertimes constant on both but not unbearable. I also had a metalic taste in my mouth. And more cm than usual. Also was very windy too lmao x  No sore boobs tho but this was a natural fet so no progesterone x hope this helps someone xx


----------



## Lentil

If I get a BFP I reckon Bloating and Thirst should be added!   
Xx


----------



## Becky99

Headache should definitely be added to this symptom list - it's been my most prominent symptom for sure.


----------



## Tinky27

Hey Ladies,
When I got my my BFP I'd been testing and testing way too early which seriously stressed me out and only caused me to have that vile  "Another failed month feeling".
Anyway I went away for the weekend, but come Monday I woke up feeling very peculiar!! 
I felt like I was coming down with something and my abdomen felt really hot!
I also felt queasy and shakey!!

After two years of trying it was amazing, but I jus knew I was goin to get a positive!! 

I'm now 20 weeks pregnant! 

Anyone reading this believe me it will happen, but I promise you it will only happen when you aren't expecting it! We had 5 cycles of ovulation induction with menopur injectable and it was only on the 5 th go (we had no expectation of it working) and nothing seemed to go right, but it did!!!


Don't give up hope x x x x x x


----------



## Lucky Brumbar

And some encouragement for those that have no symptoms: I had nothing at all on my successful cycle so don't loose hope! I had various"symptoms" on all other cycles...


----------



## dharmabum484

Hi,

I've been reading through this thread throughout my 2ww and said I would post if we got a BFP, which we did last night We were naughty and tested early (9dp5dt, OTD is 12dp) because of the symptoms. 

In the first 3/4 days after transfer I had AF like cramps. Early on I noticed that I had an increased sense of smell. I also found my breasts, especially my nipples, increasingly tender. From 4 days onwards I have been feeling very tired. At around 6 days I started with back pain. From 7 days onwards I occasionally felt a stitch like pain, low, in the right side of my stomach. From day 6 or 7 I started to feel nauseous and this has increased each day.  I have also found myself getting teary at silly little things. 

All the very best of luck to everyone reading this x


----------



## Leftleg

Hi, 
I'm currently in my 2ww after a FET which has made me think about the symptoms I got when I became pregnant in the summer..
Four days after a 3dt I got pulling pains in my side which left me feeling a bit winded. I had these again on day 10 and they made me laugh out loud as I felt it must be the baby as I'd never felt that kind of sensation before. Apart from that I was just very lightheaded when I stood up, especially first thing in the morning. 
Nothing else really, at least nothing I wouldn't put down to all of the drugs I was on and the after effects of the EC. 

So now I'm waiting again to see the same signs but I'm sure every pregnancy must be different!?

Huge hugs to everyone on their 2ww xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi,

Just wanted to add on here that anyone who is concerned about not having sore boobs-mine weren't sore until 12 weeks. 

PMA to you all xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Just to reassure anyone who has no symptoms.. In my recent 2ww all I had was a cold! I don't know if this was pregnancy related (I've seen conflicting info) but I was sure I wasn't pregnant. I only got brown then pink discharge just before and after my OTD and it was very minimal.


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies nice to meet you all. Needing some advice, I am currently 9days past 5dt I tested today and got a bfp. I am worried though if its the remainder of thre trigger shot? I took this 16 days ago. Currently feeling very sick boobs are tender and very crampy. I just dont know what to think?? Due to do offial test on Monday.  Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Pixy,

I think that all sounds very positive!! 

I'm sure I remember the nurse telling me the trigger shot is out of your system by day 15.

Best of Luck x x x x x


----------



## Boo333

I just wanted to post to reassure anyone who has no real symptoms... because this drove me mad.

I had red smear of blood at 6dp5dt and cried because I thought it was all over.  Then a small amount of brown blood over next few days.

I had sore boobs almost from ET probably due to progesterone.

Just before OTD I had heavy feeling in my tummy like AF was coming and told everyone I was sure it hadn't worked.  Then got BFP.  

I've had no sickness or nausea at all.  I'm 8 wks now and just had scan and saw heart beat and everything is grand.

So just because you don't have any symptoms.  Doesn't mean it hasn't worked!!

Good luck everyone.
Boo


----------



## poppyseed1

I had flu symptoms .. Aches pains , sweats shivers, runny /blocked nose... Horrid for two days then went like magic and bfp


----------



## Giraffe75

Hi ladies, 

I am on day 6 post transfer of two 3day embryos. Have had a constant dull ache, in that part of my body but no other symptoms. Never really had painful periods, so have nothing to compare this ache to. Has anyone ever tested 6dpt and got a positive? Really struggling with this 2ww.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

BLB


----------



## johnsdm1

I'm 9 days past 2 making embryo 11 days
So far I've got a BFN!

symptoms cramps & twinges gone.
Breast soreness starting to ease up now.

Other than that I just feel very hungry.

Hope that helps giving you an idea of when to test.

x x


----------



## Myrtle74

Again like the other ladies this site was a great comfort and support to me especially during the 2 week wait so I made a promise to myself that i too would post my symptoms during the 2 week wait. And here they are.... 

Nothing! I had no symptoms 

This was my third IVF cycle and my first BFP.....

I had the usual sore boobs in the first week but they went away after aprox 7 days....as they did in my previous failed cycles. And this I put down to the trigger shot hormones etc. I had a bit of night sweats but again most likely the progesterone and again I had that in my previous cycles. 

I had a slight ache in my lower abdomen on OTD but that was it.... No aches or twinges prior to this. 

Hope this helps and good luck! X


----------



## waitingfor#2

Hello ladies!!
I'm just curious, I am testing tomorrow, it will be 18dpo. Hoping for my BFP.    I have been going crazy,.symptom spotting. 
Here are my symptoms so far:

1-3dpo Nothing really
4dpo didn't really pay to much attention, I guess the biggest thing was my boobs. Very sore, tender, swollen, dry cm.
5dpo same thing except getting tired now and emotional, which isn't like me.

I really don't remember too much....maybe this could be a sign as well....lol soooooo I still skip till about 11.dpo
11dpo still very sore boobs and sensitive nipples,.itchy boobs and nips. Leg cramps, just achy  all over like the flu. Extremely exhaustion. Just laid in bed all day.  Gurgling noises from stomach non stop, craved pickles and chocolate. Hungry. Some cramping like AF. Creamy white cm.

12-14 dpo  All the same symptoms. Except getting irritable now and crying at almost anything. Very emotional, which I don't normally get. Creamy white cm with bits? Gassy, vivid dreams about sex. Feel like AF is coming.

15-18 dpo still same symptoms. Creamy white cm. Cramping like AF is right around the corner but she has been a no show. Nips have small red bumps on them, not the areola the nips. My areola seems to be getting browner but not sure. Nips.seem to be swollen. Sore/swollen gland left side, woke up with stuffy nose sometimes it comes out of nowhere and clears up within an hour or two.

Have any of you ladies have the same symptoms and get a bfp? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I have been ttc for 4 years with nothing but disappointment and 3 m/c. I will stop ttc after this cycle if it doesn't happen. Please help. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## waitingfor#2

Sorry ladies, forgot to mention that my throat is sore with the swollen gland on left side. Hasn't gone away either. All in all I just feel run down. I also feel tingling in my tummy. My boobs do not get sure before AF or during O. So right now this is the major thing that is leading me to my BFP....hopefully. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## pebblegirl

I'm not sure I can be too much help with 2ww symptoms as most
Of them were masked with OHSS symptoms. My bloating had gone down after the ET but 5dpt5dt I suddenly bloated up again and have been getting bigger by the day! BFP was 4 days ago so may have a while to go! Still, not complaining if that little embryo keeps growing nicely. 

As for other symptoms, I had big, sore, veiny boobs for the first fee days after ET and some lower back ache but otherwise nothing really! No bleeding/spotting and only really mild af pains. 

Hope this helps!
Fingers crossed to all of you. Xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi! 

I looked on this thread every day in my 2ww, desperately looking for something to help me - so it's only right, now I'm 10 weeks pg, with twins(!), to share and hope I can help someone else........

I had 2 5 days top grade blasts put back and just 7 days after transfer, I started to feel nauseous - and it's just got worse over the last 6 weeks!! I also had daily cramping / twinges / stitch like pain in my lower tummy - these really scared me as worried constantly AF was coming - but so far so good and I still have them every day now!! Was also incredibly exhausted and again, that's not good either! Roll on for the second trimester blossoming please!! 

Good luck to you all - this was my 5th IVF and I'd almost given up, I still pinch myself every day


----------



## nicky bee

Hi everyone and especially to the ladies reading this in their 2ww - I know how difficult a time that is and reading this thread is partly what kept me going as it helped me to realise that there were plenty of other people who had experienced a similar thing.
So, we were very lucky in that we got our BFP after having 5 day ET at blastocyst stage.
My clinic did not allow us to test until 18 days post transfer. At 9 days, I started with some brown spotting and a real feeling that AF was coming - bloating, swollen boobs etc. However the brown spotting was a different type of colour to before period (a lighter brown) and 5 or 6 days later it vanished. I also had a sore throat one day (possibly unrelated though), sharp pains in my breasts, some night sweats and thirst. However, even with all of these symptoms, I could not have called it because in many ways, they feel so similar to start of AF. All I can say is that even if you get spotting, or other symptoms which feel like AF, don't rule out your chances. If you are reading this in your 2ww I wish you all the very best of luck.
Love Nicky Bee


----------



## Cornishrex

The single major sign that I had that things were different, was that I usually spot every month about 5 or 6 days before period arrived. When I got pregnant, the spotting didn't happen. I was alerted immediately that my body was acting differently. Nothing else at all.


----------



## Holly1978

Bfp 11dp3dt.  Symtoms :- increased sense of taste and smell around 3dp3dt (continued from there) strange continuous ache in stomach everyday following ET - not unbearable or particularly painful but always there.  9dp3dt - odd shooting pain in stomach if set off walking too fast - so much so had to stand still for a moment to catch breath x


----------



## daisypops

I always promised myself I would add to this thread if I got a BFP because I read it every damn day during the 2ww and found it so helpful. Basically I felt nothing until the second week of the 2ww and then I got awful period pains - mainly on the left side - but occasionally they travelled down my thighs like they do during every AF. I can remember spending a whole weekend crying my eyes out because I was so sure the IVF had failed again but low and behold I am now 18 weeks pregnant.

Don't give up hope!


----------



## Chezza1974

BFP 14dpt 5dt - I just wanted to share on here to help others not lose hope, I have had 5 failed previous attempts at IVF, this was my 6th go, and today I got the BFP.  Completely shocked as really thought it had not worked.  I had period type pains on and off all through the 2 ww I had convinced myself that the AF was coming as that was what it felt like, I did get sharp pains in my right side lower abdomen a few times that came and went and sore boobs that were on and off some days symptoms were worse than others, some days no symptoms at all, I had 1 night of spotting which was 6dpt which was only slight once when I wiped myself.  It is so true that you can not say what pains or symptoms are good or bad as they have differed each day for me and everyone is different.  If you are on the 2ww don't lose hope remain as positive as you can be, and don't test until your OTD - good luck to everyone else on here and I hope this helps others xxxxx


----------



## jetski

Hi ladies

I have been meaning to post my symptoms for a while  
I had 2 failed attempts at icsi but got a BFP with our frozen transfer of 2 embryos.
In the 2 week wait I did feel a lot different to my other 2wws. I was very tired and in the 2nd week had awful headaches, I started feeling sick leading up to otd but still not convinced as I had bleeding, brown and red which continued for the following week.
Anyway am now 24 weeks pregant with my little miracle, good luck to you all    
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sesame

Hi everyone, I've just got my second ever BFP, once again I went totally insane during my 2ww and spent the whole time scouring the internet for info on the tiniest of symptoms, so thought I should record mine here while they are fresh in my mind!

My first BFP was through ICSI and I have a wonderful nearly 2 year old.  This BFP was a natural miracle, but if I remember rightly the symptoms were very similar both times.

So...approx ovulation date was 26 November, I've been charting the last few months so pretty sure I got the symptoms right for the big O (although I then got some twinges on the 29th which confused me, so who knows!).  Symptoms after that as follows:

6DPO - I felt rough and under the weather, cold and shivery with mild tummy cramps.  I distinctly remember the same happening at around the same time with my first pregnancy too.  By this time I had no cm at all so was pretty sure I had ovulated as expected.

6 - 8 DPO - I had regular mild tummy cramps throughout.  Around 8DPO I freaked myself out by suddenly getting egg white cm that made me panic I'd got it totally wrong and not yet ovulated, I've since read this is normal.  

Around 12/13 DPO I felt like I had a urinary infection, needed to wee all the time and achy "down there".  On 11 DPO I felt queezy in the morning and felt exhausted all day.  Tummy cramps throughout.

13 DPO - now, mild tummy cramps and twinges continue , definitely have morning sickness starting ALREADY (argh!) as felt queezy for much of the last 4 days which only eases when I eat something bland.

In terms of tests, I am a professional POAS-er!  I had BFNs at 11DPO and 13DPO but got my first BFP at 15DPO (and have tested constantly since!).

Obviously all these dates would need to be shifted slightly if I got ovulation date wrong, but I hope this helps anyone else out there who is in the agony of the 2ww!

xxx


----------



## sallywally

Hi ladies new on here but as I have read your posts constantly over the past fortnight I wanted to post myself
today was my OTD and I tested twice with x2 cb it read positive 1-2 weeks which is bang on  

I wanted to say to all the ladies that have had spotting it does not mean its not going to happen for you I have had spotting since Saturday very very light nothing to leave in pants tmi - but when you wipe you see it. brown light but once or twice darker brown pinky. I was so scared and cried and prayed for it not to be over 

my boobies were so sore at first still are slightly swollen and tender - I felt sooo tired and light headed a lot I had cramping - achy belly lots of wind  tmi I was hungry at times and others couldn't eat a thing - Ive been eating super healthy which is not me as I have gone off certain foods fatty foods that is. emotions running high crying over nothing! but I think we are all so emotional - peeing all the time and sweating a lot at night.

right now I feel 'full' if that makes sense and have sensations of something going on which yesterday filled me with dread and today feels me with comfort. Its a long road ahead and I expected that as I have now got my BFP all my stresses would melt away but no - Just now desperate for baby to hold on throughout  

To all of you reading this in your 2ww sending you lots of love, calm and baby dust 

sally x x x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

My strongest symptom was dizziness.  Rhen I had a mild heartburn.breasts were enlarged and sore but because of all those hormones so I wouldnt call it a reliable  symptom.


----------



## joiedevivre

Hello ladies--- a lot of my symptoms (heavy breasts, constipation, acne, stronger sense of smell) I had in the week prior to OTD, and I thought it was all related to the progesterone. These symptoms, now, 1 week past my first BFP (tested faint BFP at day 11 post ovulation) have all lessened. But I am still extremely tired. And hot with periods of chills.


----------



## chunkymunky

Ladies,

I had lots of symptoms during the 2ww and was so tempted to test early but i held out and was rewarded with a   on the 23rd december 2013, im now waiting ... yes more waiting for my first scan but hey ho got one hell of an xmas pressie 

hope you ladies are as lucky xx


----------



## happyhay

I had terrible heartburn and my skin actually looked better  x


----------



## notamuggle

Just got a positive at 11dpiui and I'm very happy I can now post on here.

I've been trying not to read to much into symptoms as I was driving myself mad but the one thing that was really different & I couldn't attribute to anything else was waking up at 5:30 and being wide awake every morning since 5dpiui (the last few months I've strugled to drag myself out of bed at 7 for work!)

Other symptoms include:

0-5dpiui ovulation/ovarian pain on side of ovulation

5-8dpiui very vivid and odd dreams (one where the whole family had to escape the town for some scary reason and I had to bring the swan with me, I can even remember thinking during the dream that it was odd and why wasn't I rescuing a chicken Instead!)

7-8dpiui Slight uterine cramps, really light and more like a pressure, felt like the start of a UTI  Implantation

8-11dpiui Sudden sharp pulling pain in groin on standing up for the last few days. 
Slight nausea (that I thought was anxiety related as I've been so nervous about this working) and a metal in taste in my mouth that I thought I'd just convinced myself was there that's still there but also my daily vitamin suddenly started tasting foul!

I am on progesterone supps so wasn't sure how many of those symptoms were related to that

Xxx


----------



## reeshy

I am so happy to be able to post on this thread!!! I have my BFP and I am on 14dp3dt. So it was only last week that I was diligently reading every post 

For me, I didn't feel ANYTHING for the first 7 days (except for sore and huge boobies which I had the entire ICSI cycle with all of the drugs). I had no spotting at all. At that point, I was certain it hadn't worked and I definitely did not have a PMA. But one night while I was reading this forum on my couch at 6 days post transfer, I felt a little tug on the lower right side of my abdomen. Over the next few hours, I kept feeling the slightest tug in my abdomen. Within hours, my attitude changed and I started feeling like it could be possible! 

Two days later and plenty of these little tugging feelings on one side of my abdomen, I decided to test at 8dp3dt and got the faintest of lines!! I thought it was over because at that point I had no idea that it doesn't matter how faint the line is. Thankfully a google search set me straight right away! I didn't say anything to DH. The next day I tested again with two more tests including a digi. My line was stronger and the digi called it!  It was confirmed 11dp3dt with my first beta scan.

In the few days since then, I have definitely had sore boobs and plenty more of the tugging/slight cramping. I also now have slightly more veiny boobies


----------



## mandy3372

Hi Everyone,


I haven't been o this site for a long time due to one thing or another. I started my 2nd icsi late Jan 14 and sailed through injections etc. Got to EC and they managed to get 7 eggs of which 6 were mature for injection.  All 6 fertilised   which I was over the moon about. I am now 8dp3dt and in the first few days I had mild type cramping and twinges on my right (ovary side)
but I have had nothing since and now I am scared that this may not have worked again as I don't have nausea,boobs etc.


We had no frosties as the other four had fragmentation and gritty so that was that. This is my last attempt so I hope that it works. Also the only thing that I could say might well be considered a symptom is that I am extremely tired even after being up for just over three hours......Could it be?     


I would be happy to have any input on this as I fear that my pains in the beginning were a good sign but them no longer being there may well mean that our dream is now over. Good luck to all on 2WWx


----------



## MariMar

Can't even believe how good this thread is! Maybe the last thing I need on my 2ww is to overanalyse and compare, but it's certainly making me feel better... Or at least, that almost anything is "normal"!

Mandy: I'm in a similar situation to you... 7dp2dt, and haven't had any symptoms, apart from my boobs hurting and being gassy (which I attribute to the progesterone pessaries and eating too much!) since yesterday... When I did up until then! Haven't had any spotting at all. None. 

Anyone else had no spotting all the way to this point?! 

Thanks for any advice, ladies


----------



## nichub

I got my bfp last week and during my 2ww my symptoms were, night sweats, sneezing a lot, itchy nipples and my breath felt like it smelt and tasted funny, my biggest symptom was that I developed OHSS 5dp 5dt because it is exacerbated by hcg secretion so I kind of knew then 
Good luck to all you ladies currently on your 2ww 
Nic
Xx


----------



## annairb

Just read this topic and am feeling do much better! I am convinced that it is all over for me. 

I have had 2 failed icsi. first treatment my AF arrived in the 2nd wk. 2nd treatment I made it all the way to OTD but was BFN so stopped taking the pessaries and low and behold AF arrived. 

I am now on day 8 since EC. Yesterday I started getting a sharp twinge/ electric bolt  cramp in my lower right stomach- any one else had this? 

Then today I am back to feeling low again as I feel bloated, heavy and teary. no spotting.

I AM GOING NUTS!!

good luck everyone


----------



## mmummy

Annair, it sounds like it could be round ligament pains.  I wouldn't use it as a definite pregnancy symptom, though, as whilst I've had them in pregnancy, I also had them after my EC, but before ET, so I definitely wasn't 'pregnant', it was just the hormones in my system from the stimms/trigger/etc...


----------



## annairb

thanks mmummy, just analysing every slightest thing at the moment as I'm sure everyone else is.


----------



## mmummy

Of course  <<I'm halfway through, myself>>


----------



## Vicask

Hi everyone

Could I join this thread pls?

I'm in my 2ww now, I am 3dp4dt so got a while to go yet. Have had 1 top grade morula transferred, so no pressure on it then!!

My question is on day 1 and day 2 I had some cramps, like AF cramps, and heavy boobs, they were worse on day 2. Now today no symptoms at all, boobs a bit heavy but no cramps ect. Has anyone else had this? I'm taking progesterone pessaries 400 x twice daily, and estrogen tablets.

Any stories most useful!

Thanks


----------



## mmummy

Vicask, it may have been your body adjusting to the surge in progesterone...  i definitely had heavy 'progesterone' symptoms the first few days that have gone away a lot.

Good luck on the 2ww!


----------



## Vicask

Thanks mmummy, this is going to be a long couple of weeks I think!


----------



## Sharry

Vicask , you will get more support on the main April 2WW thread 

Sharry x


----------



## DaisyCake

Hello everybody, I just wanted to add my experience to this thread in the hope that it can help some ladies (as I remember all too well how horrible the 2ww is). I had sore boobs and horrible period type pain for pretty much the whole 2ww. I was absolutely convinced that my period was going to appear everyday and was very shocked when I got a BFP. (Apparently it is your womb stretching, which seems incredible so early on!)

*annairb*, the shooting pains you have described, I had those too. When I went for my scan at 6w2d I was still getting the shooting pains, mainly on one side, the nurse said it was because my ovaries were still healing from egg collection.

I hope this helps some people. Good luck to you all x


----------



## joiedevivre

I wanted to put no symptoms, but it wouldn't let me vote for that (so I chose dizziness, as I had that once or twice).  I wanted to reassure others that not everyone has sore boobs, nausea or other classic symptoms.


----------



## goldbunny

no symptoms is on the list, why wouldn't it let you vote for it?


----------



## joiedevivre

oops I must have missed it, sorry!!  I vote no symptoms.


----------



## AmySparkle

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say I had no symptoms other than AF cramps - totally thought I was about to start my period, but I was wrong! So don't panic if you feel that way on your 2ww. Good luck everyone 

Amy xx


----------



## KateAbroad

I had natural FET. Did not take progesterone or any drugs at all. On my 2ww I got no symptoms at all until 10dp5dt when I started getting sore boobs and feeling tired. These stayed until my OTD on 11dp5dt when I got my BFP. I gave up hope mid way through as I had no symptoms but I think a lot of the 2ww symptoms in IVF cycles come from the drugs. I am now just two days past my OTD and trying to take it easy but very nervous too. Been TTC for three years and everyone around me having babies and really had started to give up, hope this one sticks and sending so much strength and bravery to all you ladies trying to conceive. What a roller coaster we all have to go through! Just remember you are stronger that you think you are and your time will come in what ever form that might take.


----------



## hollywood130

Spots! That's one symptom I have  that's not on the list, my face is covered in spots and I never usually get them, noth this many anyway!! Boobs are so so sore and my nipples, my nipples look bigger too, not really my boobs but just the nipples, have cramps around the ovary area on and off for the past 9 days, the were worse in the beggining but has eased now! Due to test on 30th


----------



## Skyler

Hiya, this is a bit of a long one but I wanted to post to help others scouring threads for hope as I was!! I really felt I was having no symptoms until the night before I tested.  Looking back they were just so subtle I wasn't sure if it was all from the cyclogest or just in my head.  This BFP was completely different to my other one, with the first I had really sore (.)(.) and quite sever cramps most of the 2nd week so knew it would be BFP ... this time I had:

1-4dp2dt - sore (.)(.) and feeling tender down below from drugs and EC
5-8dp2dt - no symptoms - NOTHING!! Started to feel hopeless and that it was all over, worried about how to fund the next cycle. 
9dp2dt - tiny amount of pink spotting when wiping away the morning cyclogest followed by mild to moderate cramps on and off all day - convinced myself as AF hadn't shown by evening that it must have been implantation spotting YAAY!  
10dp2dt - no symptoms - NOTHING (slither of hope I had the day before rapidly disappeared again and decided I had infact scratched myself while inserting cyclogest)  started looking at clinics abroad and all sorts, went a bit crazy to be honest! 
11-12dp2dt - I could smell everything!! and had a couple of very mild sick and dizzy spells (thought it was all wishful thinking/cyclogest) and had very mild cramping on and off
13dp2dt - not much in the morning but by evening I was feeling sick, had sore boobs (although thought this could have been from all the proding and squeezing I'd been doing to check if they were sore!) and was very crampy
14dp2dt - faint BFP YAAY!

Moral of the story - all pregnancies are different and no symptoms does not mean no BFP - Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## Gembo79

What a good read during the 2ww.  Gives us all hope xx


----------



## [email protected]

Porky, your report really made me laugh. Especially the bit about the boob prodding!  

Thank you!

Bartlebeans x


----------



## Gembo79

I had no symptoms got BFP this morning x


----------



## AEK76

As of this morning I am now eligible to vote.

I got my *BFP* main symptoms was tummy cramps and implantation bleed at 6dp5dt

X x


----------



## smiling angel

Feeling So proud, excited, scared, anxious and another 100 emotions to be able to
Post on here. I'm PREGNANT! I have 2 on board and am 16dp3dt so I'm 4+4!

I thrawled through this during the 2ww so I'm hoping this helps people. AF style pains (but bear in mind I suffer with them really badly and the ones through this were light. 

Day 1 period tight pains and tightening in belly in each side and under belly button. Very up & down in moods

Day 2 much more positive. Slight AF cramps and stitch like pain mostly in left side. Relaxed pretty much all day

Day 4 really nauseas in the afternoon and in bed really sharp pain and sweating all night and headache throughout the night

Day 5 tiny bit nauseas throughout the day and pulling in my left side slightly - had acupuncture today and still feeling good  

Day 6 ulscer in mouth sore!

Day 7 nothing really to report except starving all day and ate loads!! Slight pulling on left side, headache and woke up with slight sore throat and funny tasting Brazil nuts today!

Day 8 emotional at adoption course looking at Romanian babies. Did a poas at 5.30 this evening and it was positive with a very strong line. Please God it stays that way. Fairly nauseous all evening. Had an Indian and not the best after it! Slight pulling on left side and a few twinges below belly button

Day 9. Loads of AF pains today but not bad ones. Still loads of wind. Pulling again on left side but also had it on the right side today and obviously hoping all if this is a good sign! Did another test this morning and positive. Am 9dp3dt x

Day 10 loads of pulling on left side and AF pains throughout the night

Day 11 anxious all day. Today was very important as the lab manager had told me id get a good indication today. I did another 2 tests including a clear blue digital as it supposedly picks up higher HCG (but it doesn't it's also 25) and so delighted it was positive! Had AF pains a few times throughout the day but nothing as painful as I would normally get them. 

Day 12 today. Did another test and bfp. Please baby / babies stay with us xx

Day 13 HCG test today 625 yippee! Pulling in tummy and definite 'feeling' down there under my belly button

Day 14 so nauseous today and pulling agin left side as well as strong sensation under the belly button. Very tired also but am working very hard. HCG test in the morning again. Please God it rose 

Day 15 15dp3dt and I'm so so happy. Beta HCG is 1323 and I'm so over the moon. Pulling feeling still in my tummy and slight nausea but otherwise happy!!!


----------



## smiling angel

Ps don't know how to actually vote on the poll!


----------



## tokyo nights

Hi All
Just wanted to post on here so that people had some hope.  I had a failed IVF in March/ April 2014 (was BFP but miscarried at 5.4 weeks). 
Have now gone on to get a BFP on a natural conception, the cycle after miscarriage.  Still in shock and early days.
However I had no symptoms other than what I know can realise was implantation bleeding for 7 WHOLE days.  I thought it was my cycle and though the cycle was messed up after the miscarriage.

I have had no symptoms - no sore boobs, no back ache, nothing.  Just had to go to the toilet more frequently the last two days.

good luck


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for all the info smiling angel. So happy for you!  All four of you! 

Well done too, Tokyo 

x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi there,

I found this thread really helpful s giving you my symptoms....just bare in ind we are all different and will have different symptoms.

1st week after ET I had AF type cramps all the time. But they were milder than the cramps I usually get. Tummy bloated.

2nd week and all cramps were gone. A couple of days before OTD I started to get sleepy by 8:30pm, constipation, continued bloating, and one give away that I think only exist for me....I have one introverted nipple that only gets normal and pointy when pregnant. 

Lots of love to you all. I hope all of you in 2ww will get BFPs.

X


----------



## Katie791

Hi all,

I too found this a useful thread so here's my experience...(only got my BFP yesterday at 13dp5dt)...

Not sure I had any clear symptoms in the first week after ET, I think the twinges were my ovaries settling down. My (.)(.) were a bit swollen and really sensitive but they'd been like that since I started on cyclogest.

From 7dp5dt, I would start to feel really tired in the later afternoon but this varied day to day in how tired I felt. I had some central pelvic stabbing pain for a few seconds around 10dpt and have continued to have a stitch type feeling up either side of my stomach most days but only for a few seconds. I also feel like I've pulled a muscle in my stomach too.

I noticed some extra blue veins in my (.)(.) from 11dpt but couldn't 100% say they weren't there before! They're not as swollen either but still sensitive.

AF style aches have been on/off throughout the second week with the aching spreading into the top of my legs sometimes. Ooh and I've felt a little bit woozy this week...not quite dizzy but almost.

Hope this helps you ladies still in the 2ww xx


----------



## johnsdm1

Faint BFP 10-11 DPO 1 failed IVF conceived naturally after ectopic 14 months ago.

Period type aches and twines on left or right side of abdomen. They stopped for a few days and have started more intense today. Period due wednesdayish. No other symptoms.

xx


----------



## Rellie

Just wrote a long reply and lost it Arggghhhh

Hi Katie and Johnsdm, i also have the pulled muscle feeling on either side of my mid belly, around the rib cage, like i have been doing sit ups! and also the stitch, it has been worrying me today as it is making me wince on occasions!

I am also getting AF pains on and off, not as bad as normal, the longest cycle i will normally have wll see me due on on Friday, however i am day 31 now, i can go up to 34 on rare occaisons, so fingers crossed i get through this. I will be 4 weeks 2 days today and my scan is the 10th june! i have everything crossed at the moment..

Happy BFP ladies xx


----------



## johnsdm1

Rellie said:


> Just wrote a long reply and lost it Arggghhhh
> 
> Hi Katie and Johnsdm, i also have the pulled muscle feeling on either side of my mid belly, around the rib cage, like i have been doing sit ups! and also the stitch, it has been worrying me today as it is making me wince on occasions!
> 
> I am also getting AF pains on and off, not as bad as normal, the longest cycle i will normally have wll see me due on on Friday, however i am day 31 now, i can go up to 34 on rare occaisons, so fingers crossed i get through this. I will be 4 weeks 2 days today and my scan is the 10th june! i have everything crossed at the moment..
> 
> Happy BFP ladies xx


My symptoms are the same, but I must say period like pains have calmed a lot.

I'm 4+1 today with my missed period tomorrow and I beta of 167 xx


----------



## Rellie

Its great news on your natural BFP, thats amazing! Are you having another BETA? my clinic is not good at offering bloods, plus i cant really get any more time off.. i will have to sit pretty till my scan xxx


----------



## johnsdm1

Smiling angel- at 18 days old embryo that's a very high beta. Most women I know only come out with a 3 figure number at 15dp 2dt.

Do you suspect twins?

xx


----------



## johnsdm1

Rellie I had an ectopic pregnancy march 2013 and just wouldn't produce a dominant follicle on my left side (tube side) went through one cycle of IVF-Failed was due to drive to Hull tomorrow to start my short protocol. I felt ovulation pain 2weeks ago from the left side which never went away and got positive OPKS for over 1 week and a positive test on Saturday and my period is due tomorrow. 

I can't believe it. I'm pleased as I don't think I could have put up with the pain of EC again haha. 

Tell your GP YOU WANT YOUR LEVELS CHECKED! My local early pregnancy won't listen to me so I've gone to a hospital-self refer in the next town. I'll get my scan in a few weeks to make sure it's in the right place his time.

Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi john yes as we now know I'm expecting twins, hence my high HCG at the time x


----------



## Shotty12

Morning everyone 

I'm on d15p3dt. I had FET on 21st may my OTD is sat 7 June. So my 2ww is actually 18d. 

I did my first HPT on Sunday 1 June and got my first BFP!! I was so shocked as I had been experiencing mild AF like cramping constantly since et. 
I rang my hospital and they didn't want to know and told me to ring back on sat with the result as it could be chemical   really deflated me  

I've been testing ever since with cheap HPT and they have been positive all week. 
I rang again this morning, and still they said ring back on sat. 
I don't know what's worse, the not knowing or having a positive and worrying it's going to change. This is driving me    Crazy. 

My only symptoms have been the AF like cramping since et and I had pinkish brownish spotting day 8 and day 13. Very small amount. 

Only tomorrow to get out the way now and maybe I will be able to embrace the fact I'm pregnant (feels very strange to write that) I just   I get to sat 

I


----------



## kip

Hi shotty, that sounds really positive!!   for tomorrow confirming it xx


----------



## Jojo1975

Hi all  I've had my first BFP today, my symptoms have been period pains, swollen boobs and tiredness. I have tried to given in as much as possible to the tiredness and put m feet up when I've had pains. It's the first time AF has not shown up before my test date. After more the 8 tries of IUI and IVF. I wanted to put my symptoms up cause I have used to site so many times over the past couple of years. Good luck everyone and try to stay as calm as possible xx


----------



## kip

Great news jojo   I've got 4 days to wait till my OTD so am quietly going mad googling every symptom I'm getting so the good news stories on here are keeping me hopeful.

Sending good luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Maxi2

I can't believe I am posting on here, but I have been getting a BFP 6dp4dt getting progressively darker thank God.  My only worry is last time I had a very very faint BFP which faded over the next few days, I pray this one stays with us 

Due to my concerns I have booked in for bloods on what would be one day before and one day after my OTD. Has anyone else done bloods this early, do I think I'm doing the right thing?

Thank u


----------



## Jojo1975

Good luck Kip, it's hard not to Google everything! I did the Zita West visualisations every day just to spend some time sending positive thoughts to my embies, I downloaded the tracks from itunes xx


----------



## patbaz

I got my   this morning and I had no symptoms to speak of until 10dp5dt. Then I had stabbing pain in my (.)(.) and tummy heartburn lightheadedness sore back and very hot ( but weather has been warm). Good luck to everyone reading this. This thread helped me through some very dark days during 2ww(18 days in my case) xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

I am happy to be able to post here again, even though I have been on the fertility road for years, I still drove myself to the edge of madness during this 2ww and I read this thread over and over again! I think I knew I was pregnant as my symptoms were the same as last time, but I spent the 2ww trying to convince myself it had failed, to protect myself from false hope...the 2ww truly is evil! Here are my stand out symptoms:
-3dp3dt I had very obvious stretching feelings in my lower tummy, almost near my pubic bone. It felt like a stitch, or a piece of elastic being stretched, or a guitar string being played! This happened again on and off throughout my 2ww. Less so in the second week, the cramps were more period like at times, but the sharper pains were still there, I would feel them when I moved in bed.
-2nd week I had a few sickness feelings, I stopped eating meals at about 10dp3dt and just snacked on plain food.
-fairly strong af type cramps on and off in the second week.
-Brown discharge when I wiped around day 10. I had this until 9 weeks last time but this time it has just been the once so far

These are the symptoms that stood out to me.


----------



## AppleTwig

Thank you to all the ladies who post on here and gave me something to look at during my 3 cycles. I can finally put some info on here myself 

0dp3dt-4dp3dt: nothing much to report other than the usual sore boobs, irritability that I get on progesterone. I'm on cyclogest and injectable (Lubion) as well as Clexane (blood thinner) and Prednisolone (steroids) as 'belt and braces' more than because any immune or blood issues have been found.

4dp3dt-5dp3dt (7-8dpo): period pains. is when my period would be due on a natural cycle as 25 days from last period. or could be implantation but think it more likely to be body knowing it's time to have a period. too early for embryo to have started doing anything so try not to worry too much.

6dp3dt (9dpo): not a lot going on. spend day being driven around twisty mountain roads and don't really feel sick. bit disappointed!

7dp3dt (10dpo): no symptoms really apart from didn't sleep well the night before

8dp3dt (11dpo): pulling/bruised,heavy feeling in both ovaries starts in the afternoon, I struggle to work out what it is then realise feels exactly like when was stimming, feel relieved by this for some reason and decide I might be pregnant (read up on google that the HCG released in early pregnancy can reactivate the follicles from ovaries which were settling down after EC - I only had 7 follicles and 2 eggs collected so it's definitely not OHSS but I can definitely feel them again). poor sleep and restless legs when trying to fall asleep. earlier today felt strange and spaced out walking around airport and forgot my pincode, unusual but put it down to lack of sleep. creamy CM.

9dp3dt (12dpo): pulling/bruised feelings in both ovaries, exactly like when stimming; boobs sore, think more than before (sore since starting progesterone but feel bigger/sorer somehow); starving hungry at odd times (middle of night especially); v bad sleep (normally I am a great sleeper but just don't feel sleepy when going to bed, tossing and turning and eventually fall asleep in early hours). no particular CM. bit spacey and difficult to concentrate. feel convinced all day that I am pregnant, this is different to previous cycles and by this day I was usually feeling very negative, 'normal' and like period about to arrive.

10dp3dt (13dpo): BFP!! symptoms as above really. slightly sicky feeling eating breakfast but probably just because I know I'm pregnant!

I think it's just chance and pot luck that this cycle worked. I had 2x 8 and 9 cells put back on day 3 last cycle and BFN, and only had 2 eggs collected, 1 fertilised this time around and this is the BFP! Good luck ladies and keep trying!


----------



## Bounette

Hi! I got me bfp today at 6dp5dt. This is the second bfp in my life and symptoms are quite different.
First time I was extremely tired from 10dpo, very sore bbs from early on and that's pretty much it. Also my balance got a bit off but I was not dizzy. The only reason I noticed is because at my salsa dance class I struggled with single spins when usually even triple were fine. I was not on cyclogest then, just chlomid cycle.

This time around I got some other symptoms but can't figure out whether these are meds or true. 
D2pt - quite major cramps, not af like. Night sweat
D3pt - cramps continued every now and then but minor. AF type cramps too. Headache. Night sweat.
D4pt - felt normal overall, slightly nauseous but not even sure
D5pt - AF cramps, headache, brown cm
D6pt - mild constant nausea, minor cramps, brown cm

No bbs, no tiredness, no dizziness. 
From all failed cycles I can say that in the past I felt much more preggo during 2ww.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

It's very difficult to distinguish between meds and true sysmotoms definitely,

The main thing I noticed was erect nipples! All the time! My boobs were not particular sore despite me constantly poking them. Even now they're not sore.
Heavy feeling in uterus, dull ache very bloated and that's about it!

Xxxx


----------



## ChrisKss

Hi girls,

I am new here. I am trying to find some hope... I am 5dp5dt and have no symptoms at all. This is my 3rd FET (previous ones bfn). I don't feel anything not even sore boobs, no cramps, no stretching, no needles, no back pain...... have you had a BFP without symptoms? 

I was taking 10mg prednisolone and now increased to 20 because of a sore throat, apart from that clexane, fish oil, aspirin, progesterone presaries and estradiol. I suspect that prednisolone could avoid sore boobs since it avoids inflammation?....

Good luck to everyone and thanks a lot

Chris


----------



## Jojonz

Chriskss me too!
I'm 7dp5dt and not one single symptom at all which made me really worried a few days ago but now I'm feeling more relaxed and positive. I did a google search of people who've had BFP with no symptoms and there are heaps of such stories... so I'm now really focusing on a good outcome!


----------



## Kims84

Hi everyone

I got my bfp an found this thread so useful I thought I would put my own symptoms on!!

The main one for me was sore nipples!  They were cracked and errect all the time!  I was also tired, had some cramping, bloated and te strange thing was when I cleaned my teeth in the morning and leaned on the sink I felt pressure in my tummy!  Very strange!!


----------



## ChrisKss

Hi Jojo, how did it go? Have you tested already? I tested bfn on frer on 6dp5dt and 7dp5dt, very bad decision I know but I couldn't wait. Since that test is so sensible I know that it is over for me.

All the best to you
Chris


----------



## Jojonz

HI Chris
So sorry to hear of your BFN, that's tough. 

We tested yesterday and got a BFP which was a huge surprise since I still had not had any symptoms at all... perhaps one or two twinges here and there but I wasn't assuming that was actually anything...

sending lots of hugs your way

x


----------



## lilica

Hello ladies and good luck to you all!

This thread was so useful for me to put my nerves at ease during the 2ww wait. And I've got an OTD BFP 3 days ago, and still pregnant, can't believe it really. Anyway, want to share with you my symptoms to help anyone in the same boat. 

So, I had no pregnancy symptoms, just my usual AF symptoms. This means:
- large an painful boobs, which after a week stopped to be painful, just large, and this was scary, as is any change from smth to almost nothing  
- cramps, I thought these were exactly the same as for AF, they became less painful closer to the OTD though. 
- spotting, this was the scariest of all! This was a very regular sign of AF, as it is very usual for me. It started 5 days before OTD and continued to OTD and a day over, decreasing in intensity.

As a result of spotting, I must confess, I could not bear the uncertainty any longer and  and had a test 3 days before OTD. It was 12 days after EC. Luckily, for me it turned out positive. I was still worried that this my be a residue of the trigger shot, but I thought unlikely, as my dose was not too high and must have left the system already. The positive made the wait easier. I am not sure though how I would have felt if it was not positive... Hence everyone has to decide for themselves if to do an early test.

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## schumie1

I am hoping that my story helps anyone that like me was lurking every night and reading every page that Google displayed on symptoms on the 2ww.  I got a BFP yesterday and I didn't have a single symptom.  The day before I had a very low stomach ache which was identical to the grumbles that I get during my period.  In fact I said to my fiancée that the progesterone pessaries are the only things holding the period back as I felt it was imminent and I went out and bought some tampax!

Our BFP was a total surprise and in fact I was so sure it was negative I neatly tested the night before so I could drown my sorrows in the bottle of white wine I bought with the tampax.

Just wanted to reassure people that like me are on google every minute looking up symptoms. I honestly didn't have a thing and even, with the benefit of hindsight there is nothing that makes me go 'ahh that was a symptom.' I had a failed cycle in March and I was exactly the same then and honestly no difference in the 2ww between the negative and the positive. 

Good luck everyone. 

Xxx


----------



## Carmela

Hi, many thanks for all your comments, they are helping me a lot and making this two weeks easier, but still tough! Lilica, I have similar symptoms to you and I am having all the thoughts you had. I am having OTD this Friday and I could not resist to test early, tested today after 12 days EC with Clear Blue digital and showed BFP 1-2 weeks, thought could be HGC left (even I had last injection 14 days ago), I will test Thursday again.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Flutter74

I had mild af pains which led onto bfp. 

my bb are not tender or enlarged. 

We become obsessed during 2ww but the only way we know is peeing on that lovely stick. 


good luck ladies Xxx


----------



## johnsdm1

Positive OPK'S that got darker and darker each day. Bloated tummy and abdomen constantly needing a wee and just an unusual feeling within side of me.


----------



## Karou

I had back ache and later on in the two week wait slight lower abdominal ache which didn't last. Also became quite clumsy!


----------



## GBissell

So I keep getting little mild cramps and this morning I had a sharp pain on my left side I'm only 5dpo is it too early for implantation?? I now the norm is6-12 dpo but wondering if it could happen earlier? Xx


----------



## Flutter74

Keep fingers crossed it is!


----------



## GBissell

Aaahhh I caved and did a test got a bfn but I know it's way to early as only 5dpo. I just couldn't stop the urge to pee on a stick lol xx


----------



## Flutter74

Aw i did that.......give it til nxt wknd......


----------



## GBissell

Ok so yesterday and all day today I have had very mild cramps in my abdomen, I have also been exhausted more so today than yesterday. Are these still clomid effects or would these have worn off by now x


----------



## jen_bretby

So I got a BFP this morning having pretty much convinced myself it would be negative because of my symptoms!!  I had a day 5transfer.
Day 1-3 not much really, maybe a bit more emotional but pretty sure that was all the hormones from the IVF leaving my system.
Day 4 severe period pains (I don't generally get much pain except for first day of period) and my period was due on day 5.
Day 5-6 some mild cramps and back ache and occasional fleeting pulling pains up around belly button
Day 7 BFP!!!!

Hope this helps you ladies in waiting get through the 2WW without loosing hope! Xxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

I had DIUI on 7th August and got my   on 21st August (14dpo)!!

These were my symptoms (we're all different, and every pregnancy is different - my symptoms this time were not the same as my last pregnancy, but my list may help some of you to stay positive  ):

0-5dpo - tender BBs.

6dpo - Indigestion. AF-type stretching/cramping sensations. Cold and shivery. Shattered.

7dpo - Yawning. Cold and shivery from mid-mroning until after lunch.  Odd sensations lower left side of uterus.  Creamy/yellow CM.

8dpo - woke early desp. to pee. Couldn't get back to sleep for a while and when I did I had very vivid dreams.  Woke up exhausted and remained that way for a few hours.  Queasy.  Drained feeling.  Acidic burps.  Felt like I had a virus.  Twinges in uterus and lots of gurgling (like pre-AF but this is too early).  Still no pre-AF giant spot on chin. Slight CM stain in pants.

9dpo - Woke feeling refreshed!  Felt a little cold, shivery and queasy mid-morning.  Lots of AF dull aches and lower back ache - this is too early for AF pains but feels just like AF.  Convinced AF is imminent.  Then change my mind due to odd tugging sensation in uterus and tops of thighs.  Cold and shivery again followed by hot flashes.  Just can't seem able to control my own temp.  Yawning.  Rubbing face lots.  Feel like I'm on the brink of a bad cold.  Slight CM staining in pants.

10dpo - Woke convinced AF is imminent again.  Gurgly uterus, hot and restless all night.  Really aware of my uterus on and off today.  Stretching, twinges, bubbles, gurgles, dull ache.  Yawning a bit but not as shattered as last few days.  Did I have a virus?  BBs still heavy and tender and now they are lumpy.  Couple of extremely irritable moments followed by feeling very teary (poor DH and DD).  Mucousy throat like a cold is coming.  Still no sign of the AF spot!

11dpo - Woke at 6am laughing hysterically (another vivid dream - I've had them every night since 6dpo).  Woke again at 7am desperately needing the loo - sides, lower back and abdomen are aching, constantly.  Tiniest pink/brown watery cm on tp after wiping.  Convinced AF will be here by Weds.  Cold and shivery followed by hot flashes in afternoon.  Flu-like symptoms again.  Brown watery cm on tp at 7pm.  BBs still lumpy and now very tender down sides - this is different.

12dpo - Pee stop in night.  Vivid dreams.  Felt like AF was coming in the morning but just more brown watery and now mucousy staining when wiping after a pee.  No AF aches today.  Strong sense of smell - especially cigarettes.  Yawning.  Little bit of brown staining on pad and watery CF.  Convinced BBs are deflating.  Still no AF giant spot on chin.  Evening - orangey staining on tp when wiping after a pee.  Shattered all evening.  BBs have inflated and the sides are really painful again.  Feeling cautiously optimistic.

13dpo - Slept well.  No pee stop.  Slightly orange watery stain on tp after peeing.  Some AF aching in the afternoon.  Keep thinking AF has arrived but just watery CF.  Bloated and tummy ache all evening.  BBs still large and tender.  Bubbles in uterus.  Excess saliva all day. Went to bed hungry in spite of eating well.  Drove past car with number plate IUI 2182 (DH joked it meant we'd get 2 lines on 21/.

14dpo - (21/ Still no AF at 7am so POAS (FRER) and 2 lines appeared in less than a minute - first line was faint but got darker by 3 minutes.  Not as dark as control line.  Cannot believe my eyes!!  (Number plate was spot on!  Spooky!) Feel normal all morning, then cold, shivery, nauseous, exhausted, excess, saliva, hungry all day (at a wedding so unable to eat 
when I want and it's too cold for a sleeveless dress).

15dpo - pee stop in night.  Unable to return to sleep as so hungry.  Queasy and drained all day.  Excess saliva and awful taste in mouth (metallic?).

16dpo - woke feeling refreshed. Pee stop as 4ish.  BBs full but not tender.  Definitely more veiny.  Increased CF.  Hungry.  Increased sense of smell.  Nausea and metallic taste have gone.  Absolutely exhausted by 3pm - had to go to bed.  I never sleep in the day.  

17dpo - pee stop in night.  Woke refreshed.  Some increased hunger and yawning.  Needed an afternoon nap again.  BBs tender down the side again this evening.

18dpo (today) - Pee stop in night.  Woke feeling refreshed.  Hungry.  Wanted a nap at 3pm again but wasn't able to.  Yawning and tired.  Some BB tenderness.  Watery CF.  POAS again - instant BFP - line much darker than control line today.  Tested mid-afternoon.

Distinctive symptoms pre BFP: AF pains; tenderness down sides of BBs; chills; frequent urination; no AF spot; pink/brown/orange spotting (implantation?); flu-like feelings.

Really hope this helps someone.  xx


----------



## Olivia

Morning,

So on day 8 of the awful 2ww! Had 2 embryos replaced on day 2 on the 29th oct.
Symptoms: painful cramping since day after transfer, 
Lower back ache,
Pain in ovaries especially right side,
Feeling of heaviness like period due any day!

This topic has been a godsend! Thank you to all who posted. Here's hoping for that BFP!

Olivia


----------



## butterflyinjuly

I wanted to post as I had literally no different symptoms from a BFN in my last cycle to a BFP cycle. At most, a feeling of 'zipping up' inside. I also had some pain in ovaries like another lady but wondered whether that was a post EC thing. Things like wanting to pee more often, larger/sore boobs etc I had last time on the BFN and I think now were due to the drugs I was taking. I know it isn't conclusive but I hope this helps in some way to say you just don't know until POAS time! Lots of luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## RooRoo79

Just got my BFP today, 12DPO. For the last 12 days, all I have had is gas and bloating and I've been eating like a monster but that is not so unusual for me  ...... Absolutely no cramps, no IB, no dizziness, etc. I have had a lot more "symptoms" when I got BFNs!!

So - *don't lose hope if you're having no symptoms! *

For me, it's early days but I am hoping this one sticks


----------



## flappy_godmother

Evening ladies. 
This time round I'm finding I have really bad tummy cramps, but when I was in 2ww with my son I had no symptoms at all. Needless to say that's been playing on my mind now. I know every cycle is different but I'm so apprehensive. Mind you since giving birth I have started to get period pains much more frequently and stronger so maybe my muscles just work a little harder?!?!

I also swear I felt a bit nauseous today (and to make matters worse we had a cake sale at work and I was nominated to sit with the cakes and sell them) but I think
I'm just making things up in my head now. X


----------



## scaery

hi all . I hope you don't mind me coming in on your convo. im day 11 after a 3day transfer 2embryos.
I tested sat it was a faint positive line ,yesterday it was a bit darker but today was a proper line . im in limbo cause I want it to be real but also don't wanna get too excited. anyone else test positive this early??


----------



## MariMar

Hello All,

Still early days for me, so a bit scared to be posting anything on this thread, but I remembered how much it helped me during the 2ww...

I was taking Cyclogest, and quite a lot, so that may have messed with my symptoms a bit, but to be honest, my symptoms weren't really any different before the BFP as before the failed cycles... Maybe even a bit more like PMT! I had some cramps, slightly achy breasts, which went away a few days before OTD, and even had spotting the day before my OTD, just like I would before AF, and bled on my OTD day... And still got a BFP! 

Just shows that everyone is different, and you can symptom-spot all you want... The only way to know for sure is testing on your OTD or after it!

Babydust to everyone reading


----------



## fellybabe

I got a BFP this evening having thought it will be negative because of my symptoms. I had 2 blastocysts .(FET)
Day 2-3, mild cramp
Day 4 and day 5 - constipation
Day 6-7 severe cramps, back ache and AF pain. 
Day 8  belly button - navel pain.  Tested BFP this evening - so happy


----------



## Shyeshye

I'll be where you all are in 4 weeks. Scared xxx
Congrats to all the pregnancies and good luck to those starting and don't give up ever to those that sadly didn't get a BFP xxxxxx


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

I just thought I would give a little more detail about my IVF ICSI
Hi I am a newbie.
Me 40 DH 40
TTC 2.5 yrs
Low Amh 1.02 FSH 10.91 told low antral count 2-3 each ovary
DH all fine except quantity

Started ivf icsi on 10/12, short protocol antagonistic and stimming from 10/12 up to 21/12. Last injection for final maturation on 21/12. Scans showed 4 follicles with only 2 good ones. EC took place on 23/12 and 2 good eggs retrieved. ICSI procedure and informed both the eggs fertilised. ET took place on 26/12 a 3 day transfer. At transfer was informed both embryos were good quality and given an A grade with a 4 cell & a 3 cell division.

Now I am more than half way through the 2ww. Spent a lot of time researching etc and feel a little nervous and upset that by day 3 the cell division should be 8 or more so am worried about what that means that my embryos had not divided as much as they should by day 3. What are the chances that they will have developed further post ET and divided as they should and therefore implantation chances

Anyone out there had a similar situation resulting in BFP?

Sorry for a bit of repetition but have copied this from another area I posted in.


----------



## goldbunny

embryos don't wear wrist watches. 
on our second cycle, we were told we had two freezable embies, one slow one, and two that would be put back. In the time it took them to put those back, and me have a half hour lie down afterwards, the slow one had caught up! hour and a half? Your embie that was four cell could have been 8 cell an hour later... no way of knowing but not worth losing sleep over. x


----------



## surfgirl82

Hi ladies, I hope this is the right thread to post on. I'm 8dp5dt with 2 blasts, my beta is tomorrow. I started my usual pre period spotting on Sunday (6dp5dt) and was gutted but did a test to put myself out of my misery. Anyway it was a faint positive, tested again last night and positive again. Still faint but clearer than the day before. 
What I wanted to ask was whether anyone had any spotting/ cm with a bfp? I've had brown cm on & off since Sunday and because it is at the same time as when I would get it with a period I'm worried my period might come. Any experiences or info would be really helpful xx


----------



## jeannieb

I had some spotting with both BFP sadly both ended in MC at 6 and 7 wks respectively but try not to worry about the spotting(easier said than done as we all know) Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Lolem

Anyone had headache as a symptom? I get migraines with af and have a hovering headache now. It's not a migraine yet. I'm 2dp5dt and terrified its not working! 
I am also hungry, slightly sore boobs (which normally goes away b4 af), cramps, backache, emotional (tears - not normal af symptom). All of which could be oh or af symptoms - aargh!


----------



## yoga31

Lolem

I had headaches which turned into migraine it was awful especially as I couldn't take my normal tablets... do it could be a good sign! Good luck xx


----------



## Lolem

Yoga31 - thank you so much. That really helps. i will try and stop panicking so much now!


----------



## K25

Hi all....got my bfp today 11dp5dt although had a faint positive since 5dp5dt.
Haven't had many symptoms at all yet no spotting, no sore (.)(.) just a teeny bit of nausea  every now and again, eating like a horse and twinges in my belly every so often. Also peeing a lot more.hope this helps xx


----------



## Jeco83

Hi everyone I'm so happy to be able to contribute to this thread! 
We transferred 2 blasts on 9th February. 

1-2 days after- a bit constipated! This was due to progesterone.
3-4 days after -woke up sweating in the night, waves of mild pain in left ovary continued throughout the day. 
4-5 days after - very mild pinchy pains in uterus, cried at a comedy!
6 days after- diarreah and very emotional
7 days after- noticed small amount of blood, think its all over!
8 days after- tested positive! 

I haven't had many symptoms since testing positive but the line has got darker and I am now 10dp 5dt. 
Most mornings I've needed to get up and pee at about 4am, I'm very hungry and get a tiny bit nauseous and burpy sometimes!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I'm absolutely loving being able to post on threads such as this one  
I had awful night sweats for the 2nd week of my 2ww, constantly on the toilet and I just can't stop eating.
I had a few cramps too, on and off from day 8 onwards. X


----------



## Cl3o

Ben reading this thread for weeks.....and now it's my turn!

BFP this morn. I am 9dp5dt. I had IVF/ICSI split, 11 eggs collected, 8 fertilised, 2 transferred and 3 frozen. 

2ww started off with cramps, sore boobs, veins appearing on boobs and just feeling a bit bloated. After 3-4 days this wore off and then I had NO symptoms at all for days. Yesterday I was cooking bacon and the smell was so strong it made me feel sick and I also went back to bed for 1.5 hrs in the afternoon as I was so tired. I knew then I was pregnant as it was the 2nd strange thing that happened to me that day. My friend is 21 wks after successful IVF and she said the same - few symptoms in the first few days after transfer (probably the hormone pills/pessaries kicking in) and then no symptoms at all for a week or so. 

Since yesterday I have had what I can only describe as a pulling sensation in my lower abdomen and I am so so tired by late noon.

Good luck all. Hope my story and symptoms helped xx


----------



## Princessbubs

I had every single period symptom I usually get with my af including the ulcer and gland. Was positive I was going to start af xxxxx


----------



## smallbutmighty

Can finally contribute to this thread! Hurrah. 

For me there was not-a-tiny-little-symptom-whatsoever until 5dp5dt when I suddenly had a feeling of dizziness/sea sickness that lasted a few minutes whilst I was standing up. Thereafter, I had little dizzy spells every day until test day.

On the morning of the test itself, at 15dpo I had a sharp piercing sensation below my belly button, like someone was injecting me from the inside, and a sensation of pulling from my belly button down. 

But no cramps, no boobiness (anymore than normal from the progesterone), no visions!

I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Rosie Jane

I'm one of the many ladies who have scoured this thread at least once from start to finish. It kept me sane during the 2ww -we finally got our bfp a week ago. It still hasn't sunken in as I was so shocked to see those two lines, I was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked. 

I did have a medicated FET cycle, but throughout the whole cycle I had AF pains, and those pains never left. All the hormones can play cruel tricks on your system!

I had AF pains on and off throughout the whole 2ww, EXACTLY like AF pains -sometimes very severe, waking me up in the night at times, and other times just that dull ache low down. I had that 'bubbly feeling' very low in the cervix, like I was about to bleed any minute. 

Never had any spotting, and only a tiny bit of yellowish cm just before OTD -otherwise quite dry 'down there'

Hungry! A few days after ET and throughout the first week, even after I'd eaten.

No sore boobs, until the day before I tested -the boobs didn't hurt and still don't, but my nipples are sooo sensitive and like bullets!

On OTD I started to feel tightness across lower tummy.

About a day after OTD I started feeling a little nauseas when I first woke in the mornings.

I hope this helps some ladies who are on the 2ww -hang in there! It can and will happen! xx


----------



## Whatamoo

I finally got my bfp last friday, 9 dp 5 dt with 2 top grade blastocysts. I had mild ohss, which masked some early symptoms im sure as i felt awful for about a week!!
I have had no indicators, other than feeling constantly hungry for about 5 days, the feeling that food was stuck just after i swallowed it, and hot flushes and sore boobs, but iv been having both if those since i started stimming. Basically the only thing that was a definite give away was having no af. If you dont feel anything it doesnt mean its not happened, i had no twinges, spotting, cramping or any feeling at all.


----------



## Mels11

I had no symptoms during 2ww. The medication gave me sore boobs, period pains and mood swings before my embryo transfer but, apart from PMT type emotions, everything pretty much went away during the 2ww so I was utterly convinced it hadn't worked. I had only one very small clue and that was my stomach felt slightly harder to the touch.....but I dismissed this as my imagination. Can't tell you how shocked I was to get a BFP yesterday. 
I hope this gives some comfort to those who get no symptoms......you just never know xx


----------



## Scorpy

Hi, I wanted to start a post for all the ladies whom have had BFP whom had 'no symptoms' during their 2ww - so ladies like me going crazy for 'something' to hold onto has some hope

...even though understandably symptoms or no symptoms there is 'no' way of knowing until OTD...

The floor is yours ladies please let us know how having no symptoms made you feel during your 2ww?


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello Scorpy, 

First of all good luck for the 13th June.. I shall be wishing you a BFP. 

I have had two BFP's out of my 7 IVF cycles and both 2ww were totally different. 

My 6th cycle 1st BFP I had lots of twinges, shooting pains, bizarre dreams (to include sexual  ), bloated, thirsty and sore (.)(.)'s. These were also symptoms I'd felt with my failed cycles so I was in total shock to see a BFP on test date. The only thing that I hadn't had before was the dreams. 

My 7th cycle 2nd BFP I had virtually nothing at all. No twinges, shooting pains, bizarre dreams and certainly no sore (.)(.)'s.. the only slight thing I did have was towards the end of my 2ww when I started getting mild dizzy spells and increased toilet visits but that was all. 

So for me two different 2ww's but the same outcome. xx


----------



## Inurdreams

Hi everyone, I just got my    And can't believe I am posting in this thread.  I have been trolling this thread for a week wondering if I would ever get a chance to post on here. By the way, some of the symptoms can be caused by cyclogest. (Also no implantation bleed)

1dp5dt - not bloated, tiredness,

2dp5dt - no symptoms at all

3dp5dt - sweating, sharp shooting pains lower abdominal area, headache, sore boobs

4dp5dt - sore boobs, nausea

5dp5dt - extreme tiredness

6dp5dt - excruciating abdominal pain, sharp shooting pain.

7dp5dt - nausea got worse,  Frequent urination (bfp on hpt), excruciating abdominal pain

8dp5dt - nausea, excruciating abdominal pain (darker bfp)

9dp5dt - vomiting, excruciating abdominal pain, (bfp on hpt/bloods) diagnosed with moderate OHSS


----------



## nudibranch

First two tries - nothing. 3rd time round - very tired from about 3dpo. Faint veins appeared, very painful. 13 dpo, AF type cramps which turned into a pinching/pulling pain. Went off chocolate (very unusual!). 15 dpo, BFP!!!


----------



## Lmck15

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here - actually I only sent my first post yesterday. Today I got my BFP (7dp5dt) on a tesco digital pregnancy test and although I only made it half way through the 2ww, it was the slowest week of my life! I wanted to share my week story as I was sure I wasn't pregnant to the point where I was ready to give up. First of all I had no symptoms at all. I checked my cervix - it wasn't doing what it should be doing from what I read online. I had absolutely no cm at all. No cramps, no pulling behind belly button, no headaches, no tiredness. Absolutely nothing. I took 2 tests 4dp5dt BFN, a took 2 more 5dp5dt BFN, 2 very faint positives 6dp5dt in AM and BFN in PM. I had a faint positive this morning which vanished and I was really sure I was out. No symptoms and a vanishing BFP really got me down.I just wanted to say, don't read into everyone else's situation too much as everyone is different! Don't count yourself out until af comes. I spent so much time googling symptoms every 30 mins that my entire week was consumed with it and it went terribly slow. Good luck to all you ladies ttc!


----------



## EllieMay78

So today I have got my first IVF BFP!! Its the 3rd BFP that I have ever had & I just hope & pray that this ones ends better than my first 2!!  So I didn't think I had any positive pregnancy symptoms.  Both my symptoms I thought were symptoms that my test was going to be negative!!  I have had brown/pink spotting for a lot of this week!! Nothing much but enough to terrify me & I have also have AF pains/cramps!! No what I expected at all!! Just goes to show that you have to stay positive!  Everyone's bodies are different & we all react differently!! I have found this thread to be so helpful over the last week when I have been freaking out!!  
Congratulations to everyone that has had a BFP & best wishes to everyone else.  
xxxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello ladies,

I had really bad AF cramps and a feeling that I was bleeding but I wasn't. I also noticed loss of appetite and when I did eat, I had bad tummy cramps as if I had eaten something dodgy! I did notice REALLY sharp stabbing pains a couple of times on the two days when implantation should have been happening, these pains made me stop, wince and hold my breath. I didn't have anything else really but since my BPF on OTD at 14dp2dt, I have continued to have AF style cramps and some sharp pains too.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Stini

Hello ladies. Read this like crazy for the past week, now delighted to be able to add my symptoms - BFP  from IVF/ICSI yesterday at OTD, 14dp5dt. Two top-quality blasts in there, HCG at 307 on first and only beta.

The earliest one was exhaustion, followed by massive hunger - this must have been round about the time implantation was happening, as one of my transferred embryos was already hatching. After that, I began to get heavy dips of sadness, and found myself crying a lot. I also got period-style cramps, all the way through the 2ww (actually 9 days for me because of IVF). At about 7dpt, I had weird stretching feeling in my upper stomach; 9dpt I completely lost my appetite for the whole day; 13dpt I started picking up on smells and getting little flashes of nausea, but I was also completely convinced that my period was about to arrive. I usually get a little spot on the right of my jaw just before AF: this time I have three massive pimples. I was convinced at first that it hadn't worked because my boobs weren't as sore as they were on my previous BFP, but the pain has been coming and going, and today (16dpt) I'm beginning to bust out of my biggest bra. 
Wishing everyone luck. xxx


----------



## Lil75

Can't believe I am posting here.....didn't think it would ever happen for us.

I had very little symptoms which was a worry in itself. I had a 5dt with 1 blastocyst

I did not get an implantation bleed and had no cramps. My boobs were tender and I had some light headedness but both of these could have been due to the medication (progesterone and estrogen)

I am 4 + 5 weeks today and yesterday my boobs were no longer tender. Totally freaked me out as it was like my symptoms disappeared but had blood test today and all ok. It seems that symptoms can come and go!

Good luck to everyone on this rollercoaster


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I got my first BFP after 3 cycles of ICSI, so I thought I'd add my symptoms. I had a 5 day transfer, and on the day of transfer I felt very sharp pokey pains for a minute or so - like a really bad stitch, don't know if this might have been implantation. 

My main symptom was feeling wobbly and lightheaded, which started about 4-5 days post transfer. I also felt occasionally nauseous, but the wobbliness would go on for hours. I also felt really really tired in the afternoons - just exhausted. I had strong AF-type pains 9dp5dt, and felt like there was bleeding, but there wasn't. The main difference I noticed between this cycle and ones where I got a BFN was that on my previous cycles, as soon as I started the cyclogest, my nipples would get really large and dark and tender, but this time that never happened, which kind of made me feel like my body was doing more useful things with the progesterone  

I've not really had much in the way of breast tenderness at all so far. Dizziness is still my main symptom (I'm 5 weeks plus 4 days today). 

I got my first BFP with a FRER on 8dp5dt, in case anyone's deciding what tests to use.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CMJ

Hi ladies

Just interested as to what symptoms if any you got in your 2ww before your bfp's?? I'm pretty sure my af is coming (( 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Bethlehem

I always had crazy vivid dreams and thirst.


----------



## star17

I really felt like my AF was coming.  I also felt pretty tired - but that was probably due to the cycle rather than anything else!  Nothing else really!  

Good luck!


----------



## nudibranch

Sore boobs, blue veins, tired and like AF was about to arrive.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

With my positive cycle, I had light dizziness and heartburn. 

I'm in 2ww now and I have a headache, but I still don't know the outcome. 

Did anyone have a headache?


----------



## Renee73

15 Oct, syntoms I had: on 3 days preceedings was bleeding: Pinkish/Brownish spottings, 1 time a big red stain on pant liner. 7!days pt, strong cramps and pain (stronger than period)


----------



## CDUK

So it was my OTD today, and I've got a BFP! I'd been reading this post a lot and worried that I wasn't getting many symptoms - well none really!

All I've had is a bit tired, but think that's because I keep getting up to pee in the night because I'm drinking loads as I was bloated and constipated! I had no spotting. I've never really suffered with PMS. The injections didn't really seem to make much difference to my moods. Looking back the Chlomid might've - but think that it was just having a bad time at work. 

So although it's really early days for me, don't worry if you have no symptoms at all!


----------



## simba32

finally a BFP!! ;-)

here are my signs and symptoms, which i don't think are hugely helpful - the steroids i am on mask preg symptoms:
lower back ache - main one
aware of uterus (some mild cramping/pulling sensations)
tired a lot of the time/napping in afternoons
some dizzyness/sight not quite right
mini palpitations (think these are steroid related)
shortness of breath
no sore boobs at all
no chnage of smell etc - none of that kind of thing

on my last cycle i was convinced it was going to work - i had 'all' the symptoms possible and it turned out to just be drugs side effects, so you really never know!!

_What i did differently this cycle:_
switched to a fertility expert acupuncture (from a generalist) and went weekly.
had a relaxing massage 2 days before ET
watched comedy youtube videos minutes after ET (read that laughing can help!?)
had a scratch
kept my feet warm since ET (I mean 24hrs a day in thick socks!)
ate some (not masses) of brazil nuts
worked from home after ET and then went into xmas holidays - so literally have done nothing for 2 weeks/took it super easy
really stayed positive and chilled and visualised my embie snuggling in
decided not to test super early and just tried to forget about it (which was hard!)


----------



## flossybear

Period style twinges
1 week after transfer had upset tum for 3 mornings running at 4am, then fine all day 
Had heartburn at night 
Watery taste in mouth during day and felt a bit burpy 

All could have been period or medication I was sure nothing was there and surprised when The BFP showed


----------



## AquaMarina

I'm pleased I can finally add my symptoms!

During the 2ww I had the following symptoms:

Stomach cramps like period pains 
Spotting for 5 days (brown and pink)
Dizzy spells 
Random muscle twitches in my legs
Sore boobs

Since I've had my BFP I've had:

More cramps (lower abdomen and at the sides, like stretching)
Slight spotting 
Dizzy spells 
Dehydration (especially during the night)
Sensitive to smells
Nausea in the evenings (no actual sickness)
Itchy feet in bed (I had this last BFP too)
Sore lower back
Wind (sorry tmi)
Extreme tiredness during the day

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## JBK888

Hello from Australia, this is my first post. Im currently in my TWW. I h ave had period like pains that even woke me up one night and vivid dreams on 4-6 dpo. They have settled now. Lotion like CM and now its more watery. Im hoping for a BFP later next week.   What do yoi girls think? I have only really been using my CM to indicate the best time to bd.


----------



## luckyclover

Hi,
This is the first time I've posted. Have been following lots of threads however!
I did a few things differently in my 2ww this time. Last year, I got pregnant from a FET, but sadly had a missed miscarriage. This will be my 4th round of IVF.
Today I tested (OTD) and saw a faint line. I'll re-test in a couple of days. I'm cautious with excitement because I know what happened before.
During my 2ww I had these symptoms from a FET (2 embryos were put back):

headaches 2dpt 3dpt
dizziness 2dpt 3dpt
night sweats 3dpt 4dpt
feeling unusually cold in the evenings 3dpt to 5dpt or thereabouts. wore socks in bed too. 
increase in appetite 2dpt 3dpt (and on and off now) I like eating  
nausea (not a huge amount) but every day from 9dpt 
heightened sense of smell 9dpt (this was very prominent - I could smell everything with an intensity of ++      women with perfume, men with aftershave on the tube trains made me feel nauseous, car fumes, restaurant cooking smells, times that by 4, everything was right under my nose) 
drinking more fluids from 2dpt (not drinking as much as then but still drinking more than I usually do)
little sharp twinges in the abdomen - yesterday and today - I really thought my period was coming. (plus slight brown discharge, really thought I was about to come on, also saw some brown specks, not sure what they were).
a few stomach aches but now sure if/how they're related.
**** pains (due to other half injecting progesterone into the biggest muscle of my body gluteus maximus - he now knows to inject a little higher and outwards lol) not exactly a symptom of FET but thought you might like a little laugh..
tiredness 2dpt 3dpt 4dpt and anything in between now.

Things I ate during my 2ww

Ate bacon and avocado sandwiches. I had a real thing for this.
Drank lots of warm orange squash (think I have got through almost 3 bottles of Robinson's orange squash!)
I have made sure that all my fluids are warm and not cold. This is something I did differently this time.
Drank soya Alpro milk, Innocent Acai, and Coconut and Pineapple juice - again making sure they have warmed up to room temperature a bit.
Drastically reduced my caffeine intake to half a cup of tea every day, then de caff tea for the rest of the day. Yorkshire decaf tea is the best by the way. At least they leave some of the flavour in and not a teabag taste.
Brazil nuts every day.
Blueberries with natural yoghurt.
Lots of greens and vegetables and homemade food. 
Remember making homemade vegetable and bacon soup 2dpt - perfect for keeping the tummy warm.
The only processed food I've had is I admit Waitrose roast chicken pie but I check the ingredients to make sure they're sound.
Some milk in my cereal.
Took Pregnacare tablets every day (still am).
Ate some chocolate digestive biscuits ( I know.. they have caffeine)
And a few Walkers salt and vinegar crisps - I had a craving for these about 4dpt. 


I hope this helps others. As I say, I'll be testing again in a couple of days to see if the line gets any darker. But for now I'll count this as a small fat positive.


----------



## luckyclover

I forgot to add that I ate a lot of protein during my 2ww. Things like mackeral, chicken and beef, obviously making sure that beef mince was thoroughly cooked, and chicken too. Made sure my mackeral intake was no more than two portions per week because of the pollutant issue, but oily fish is great with its omega 3.


----------



## lilacfairy

Very happy to be able to post here. Just wanted to let you all know that most of the symptoms I had were exactly the same I had in every cycle so far! That includes extreme grumpiness, very sore boobs and constipation. My boobs even became less sore towards the end of my cycle and I always thought that's a sign that it hasn't worked. Well, don't be fooled!

On the day that I tested (15dpo) I also had pain in my lower back and my pee started to smell weird. Also, now I feel like liquid is coming out all the time and then I get spooked that it may be blood, but so far it was only clear discharge with white bits in it. Good luck to everyone and don't make yourselves crazy about symptoms. I only started having unusual symptoms at 15dpo!


----------



## sirona0304

I got my   Today 12 days post 2 day embryo transfer. Symptoms: tiredness, really moody, tender breasts and feeling very hungry that's it. Sometimes though I had no symptoms atall. Tested last week and was a BFN so had given up hope. .


----------



## Toyajane22

Hi first ever bfp Jan 2016 from a natural fet (no meds at all) During my 2ww I developed a cold/flu the day after transfer, which people kept telling me was a good sign? I d never heard that before. The only other symptom in 2ww was one day I had extreme hunger then the next a loss of appetite. My 'full on' symptoms did nt start until 5 weeks. sending lots of love and luck to everyone 🍀 Xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Ladies,
I'm just posting this because I would have loved to have read something along these lines during my dreaded 2ww.

I had 1 x day 5 hatching Blasto transferred...and the 2ww began. No signs or symptoms at all at first, but then on 5dp5dt I was horrified when I got up in the morning went to the loo and saw blood! Convinced it was all over I got really upset...then once I'd calmed down I realised it was much lighter in colour to AF. 2 or 3 dark pink droplets in the toilet itself...strangely stayed as droplets rather than turning all of the water pink...and then quite a lot on the tissue when I wiped.
This carried on for the rest of the day, then on 6dp5dt also. It stopped on 7dp and for most of 8dp and I was so relieved...but then just before I went to bed on 8dp it was there again and seemed heavier.

This continued varying between light pink discharge, dark pink spotting, and pink looking water when I wiped. On 12dp5dt this became a more browny colour but seemed quite a lot all day. 

It doesn't matter how many people say it sounds like implantation bleeding....in your head any sight of blood means BFN.
I was absolutely convinced for the whole second week that it was all over...it seemed far too late for implantation bleeding. BUT on 13dp5dt,  day before OTD I tested and got a strong BFP!!! ClearBlue 2-3 Weeks and 2 really strong lines on FR.
Beta blood test on 14dp5dt came back at 1520!!

Still very early days for me..now 5weeks 2 days & 1 week until my first early scan...

But I just hoped that posting this might reassure any other ladies who are panicking at early spotting!!
Don't lose hope at all!! 
 xxx


----------



## monkeyface1856

Congratulation on your BFP. I have to admit that I would have given up hope after all of that so well done for staying positive. That's such a great number.


----------



## Mihrimah

Congratulations! This post was exactly what I needed. I am only 6 days past 5 day blastocyst transfer and I have been seeing very light, brownish discharge yesterday and today which really worries me. I have had a faint positive on FR today as well so I was so conflicted as to whether to be optimistic or not. I hope you have a smooth pregnancy and deliver a healthy baby...


----------



## leprechaun

I had absolutely no symptoms. Not one! I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant that I was going to have a few beers one afternoon when it was sunny, thankfully I didn't!  The only thing I could mention was that after my ovitrelle booster I was incredibly bloated for 2 days but I'm assuming that was the hcg hormone in the ovitrelle rather than anything else


----------



## mrsowl

Hi all

I am thrilled to be able to post here after reading everyone's stories.

My main symptoms were: cramps, nausea, room spin, tiredness, reduced appetite, sore boobs. My hubby reckons he knew from a week after transfer that Im pregnant as my boobs are much bigger! 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

I have just completed my 2WW and my HCG's and wanted to post on here as it gave me such hope during my 2WW. I would read through the posts again and again again.

My symptoms were AF like pain, pulls in the uterus area, but I had had all of these before in previous failed cycles. Teh symptoms just seemed stronger this time but I was pretty convinced it was the medication.

Anyways, good luck to all of us on our journey. The 2WW is so difficult but this was one of the threads that gave me hope so I wanted to spread that!

Julia


----------



## Tea10

My time to contribute to this post !

I would like to put in "other" = Higher body tempreture . yes, I have sore boobies and small cramps, bloating tummy, but all those I am sure was from the progestrone I was having since those symptoms showed up right after I started the progestrone five days before the embryo transfer. But one thing I was quite sure and helped me to calm down and gave me some peace of mind was, my body tempreture was always higher than usual. I normally have 36,6 C, but during this 2ww it has been steadily over 37C, and sometimes as high as 37,6C though I did not feel fevery or sick. 

I had one chemical before, I also had high tempreture when I was carrying, but after one night I had severe cramps for hours, the morning after my body tempreture dropped right back to 36,6C -- and I knew I had lost my precious during that night. 

so checking the body tempreture could be one way to assess if everything is going on all right in there? 

my two cents


----------



## BabyBaby1234

Hi ladies, 

Thanks so much for positing! My goodness I had the same yesterday at 6dp5dt and I've worried myself to the point of cold sore. 
I've had the same bleeding pink, dark pink. Nothing on the pad just when I wipe internally ( like a tamponish) 
I'm hanging onto your story because I'm don't have any real symptoms either.....,so difficult this journey. 

I feel like my period is coming and I'm dreading the worst!


----------



## MCH7519

This thread helped me so much so I wanted to post my experience as well:

Symptoms started 4dp5dt. 

-Sore boobs with lots of noticeable veins
-Pulling/slight cramping/stretching feeling in lower abdomen
-intermittent cramps behind belly button
-some lower back cramps
-dying of thirst
-weird discharge 
-more than normal wind at night (!)
-heightened sense of smell, once almost leading to spontaneous vomiting
-slight nausea here and there
-dizzy when I stand up sometimes
-forgetting things/generally spacey
-change in appetite- NOT hungry
-things taste a little off


----------



## SpottieOttie

BFP!!! hooray!!

And for those who want to symptom spot, our symptoms included period pains throughout some days more than others, hunger, including middle of the night hunger and thirst, frequent peeing, gas, tiredness, sore boobs especially when taking bra off. dry mouth.

The last couple of days before OTD there was stabbing/shooting/sharp pain in uterus too, for a few seconds at a time, 4/5 bouts over two days. We were worried by this as it seemed a bit late for implantation pains, but todays beta was 99 so don't worry if you get funny symptoms at funny times.


GOOD LUCK LADIES


----------



## littlebean

With my daughter I had larger veiny boobs and lots of spotting.

This time I had absolutely no symptoms at all (until horrendous morning sickness kicked in at 6 weeks!)


----------



## amber-ruby

Things I noticed in 2ww:

I had a lot of twitching, pulling, popping feelings in uterus area along with heavy feeling and was tireder than normal having to go to bed earlier

spotting at 8dp5dt

Round ligament pain when stand up quick or moving around in bed too quick

toothpaste making be gag


----------



## Verbena-tea

I've had period/ovary pains, weariness, being irritable and a slightly ridiculous amount of watery cervical fluid. I was also worried my boobs seemed to have actually shrunk, but hCG test today (9dp5dt) was 174.


----------



## tiredmum3

I have just had a early BFP on a FET yesterday so thought I would share my 'symptoms'. 
I had the regular crampy pains but they felt different this time, more achy than AF
I felt ok for the first couple of days after but felt a little off from day 3
Got a really sore throat for the first week with the odd episode of sneezing and runny nose thrown in. only got better now at 8 days past transfer. it almost felt like after it feels after you are sick . Had a few icky moments but cant say for definite it was sickness. Weeing a little more than normal and drinkng more than normal.
Had a funny tummy for the last 3-4 days and now feel a little bloated and quite sleepy. slept for most of the day today and feel like I have been hit by a bus.


----------



## Mrs ski

Finally managed to bring myself to post here been terrified to jinx myself. Currently 15weeks pregnant following my second round of IVF fresh cycles. First failed round I had nausea sore boobs etc was convinced it had worked but it hadn't. This round I had period pains from the second week and still get them, really strong smelling urine and absolute exhaustion and nothing else convinced it hadn't worked again. Good luck on your journeys X


----------



## Waitingformymiracle

Hi all. Long time reader and didn't really expect to be posting on this page! We had donor egg ivf in Cyprus in Jan. Most of my symptoms I've put down to the high doses of oestrogen and progesterone I'm currently on! So much so I was convinced it was negative but poas this am and got a convincing bfp!! 
Looking back I had the following but could have been my drugs!

Massive, painful breasts that seemed to fluctuate in pain and size! Assumed was progesterone.

A weird pulling sensation in my lower groin when standing up fast.

Incredibly bad period type pains that woke me up 4dp5dt.

Occasional nausea but put that down to anxiety. And occasionally felt sick when drinking coffee. Thought was wishful thinking!

Very emotional and crying but again put that down to anxiety and the drugs.

Last few days I've been incredibly thirsty. And despite drinking lots my urine has remained fairly darkish yellow. This was really the only thing that made me think it could be a possibility! 

When inserting my pessaries  (sorry tmi) I noticed the angle had changed and rather than going straight upwards,  my applicator now veers towards my back! I assumed this was due to my drugs making my womb lining thicker.

And finally about a week ago I suddenly started wanting to eat lots of tomatoes! Don't know if it's relevant or not!

Not sure how relevant any of these signs are but I think the thirst was the most telling. I remember being very thirsty with my only previous pregnancy that ended at 12 weeks.

Fingers crossed we make it to the end this time! Good luck for all the ladies ttc!  I hope this helps someone! Xx


----------



## veracruz

Got the news of BFP yesterday!  

As for any symptoms, I was convinced it didn't work.  Jus like my previous round which was BFN, I did not had a single symptom.  No implantation bleeding, no soreness, nothing.

The only thing different with my BFP this round is feeling extremely tired which I chalked up to increased progestersone, daily gestone injections plus twice daily cyclogest.

In reading everyone's responses, it just goes to show that you never know what could lead to a BFP.  Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Alex1979

read through this post 6 other times and now I'm finally here!!! I AM PREGNANT!!!   yes I got my BFP at 4dp5dt symptom's were

massive v sore boobs
exhaustion 
spots
cramps from the day of transfer

what I did differently

 everyday
PICSI
90day egg diet
Sperm diet for 2 months 
Viagra Cream

good luck everyone xx


----------



## becky m

Hi all. I've been a long time on and off reader and the I hide away when things go wrong. I am 33 my dh is 33 I have pcos, nk cells, low vit d. And he has a low sperm count. We have been trying for 10 years and having treatment for 4 years.

This is my 5th round of ICSI. It's been a long road with my first (charlie michael) being still born at 37 weeks back in 2014. And then we went on to have 2 failed cycles and a miscarriage on our last round. This time I was pushed to my limits fresh cycle, 450 gonal f, metformin, inofolic, pregnacare, vit d and steriods for nk cells. 11 eggs 7 fertilised BIGGEST WE HAVE EVER HAD!!! A scary day 3 phonecall asking if we would like transfer because we only had a 6, 7, and 8 cell left, we decided to push on to day 5. Started the evil progesterone injections 2 days after et. Day of transfer and Omg we had a grade a blast and a grade b! We have never had that good quality before. I was crying with joy and felt really embarrassed afterwards as to what the staff must have thought of me lol. We tested on day 10 because on all failed cycles that's when i have started bleeding. I'd had awful af pains and ovary pain and back pain. Peeing all the time, heartburn, bloated, hungry and thirsty, moody, tired. Which all could have been the lovely concoction of drugs. And if im honest id had some of these symptoms before transfer. My body felt so worn out with the process this time. 
I got a strong line bfp on day 10, 11, 12 and 13!!! 5 different types of test! Gp did a hcg blood test for us on day 13 because of a miscarriage on our last round. We got the results on day 14 and my hcg is 1343!!!! (Twins maybe?) Im now 5 weeks today with a lumpy and sore **** from the progesterone and all the same symptoms. Im still doing a hpt everyday to see those lines lol.
Im really hoping this is our happy ending now. Our 6/7 week scan is 9th may. 
Hang in the ladies I know how hard this whole process can get. But I am proof that persistence pays off xxx good luck and I hope this can bring you hope xxx Becky


----------



## pixie1230

Hi all! I have my. BFP Last June 9, 2017,
2 hatching blast DE. 
I clearly have no symptoms aside from itchy nipples and very mild twinges, LOL,
Last time i have all the symptoms u can think of(nausea, dizzy, night sweats, sore boobs, twinges etc) But end up
with a BfN.
Now i never thought this will be different as i never really have symptoms.
I am 5w and 1d today. First beta 12dpt5dt-158
second was 16dpt5dt- 1240
Until now my symptoms has been mild, had a little brown spotting today but it was just so tiny and didnt last. 
Just waiting for my ultrasound on my 7w and see hows the baby doing.


----------



## Diabolo12

Not sure why this board had been inactive for a while as I found it soooo useful during the horrid 2WW. After 5 IVFs, I’m so happy to be able to contribute to this board by posting my BFP symptoms:
- slight pulling, twinging in the pelvic area but zero cramps
- unquenchable thirst
- periodic headaches (I rarely have any)
- little bit of blood when I blew my nose which was more runny than usual
Those were the key symptoms I didn’t have with my BFNs, the other common symptoms which I guess are progesterone induced are hot flushes, breast pain and back pain....

I know the road is still very long but I am hopeful. Good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Am3ie

I had no implantation bleeding. But my symptoms of the first week of IUI was shooting, tingling pains. The second week it all went away. The third week frequent peeing at night, very thirsty, lots of cervical mucus, strong sense of smell which just randomly hit me. Nausea on and off and very hungry all the time. Good luck ladies <3


----------



## Hopeful2013

Hi all,
I found this board really helpful on my 2ww...
This bfp I got no implantation bleeding which I have had with every single other pregnancy. The only real symptom was burping! And I tested early at 6dp5dt as I was on a two hour journey with my dh in the car and wanted to kill him...
Just had my 12 week scan so good luck ladies!


----------



## AquaMarina

So pleased I can add to this post again! This got me through my 2ww.

My symptoms the past 2 weeks were very similar to when I had my BFN’s earlier this year so I was convinced it hadn’t worked:

Dizzy spells 
Cramping 
Very thirsty 
Tiredness 
Bloating 
Increased appetite 
Nauseous

I didn’t have any spotting this time (I had loads last BFP) so this also made me think it hadn’t worked. 
Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## AquaMarina

I forgot to add the below to my last post....

It really helped me on this topic when people put what they had done differently to the last time they cycled and had gotten got a BFN. This was our last fresh round so we wanted it to work so badly. I was eager to try anything that may assist getting a BFP so I went all guns blazing and did the below:

Got my BMI below 25
Ate a healthy balanced diet 
No caffeine and alcohol in the month before ET
Had weekly acupuncture from a fertility specialist (still going)
Laughed a lot immediately after transfer (YouTube vids)
Ate 3-4 brazil nuts a day
Took pregnancy vitamins 
Ate a daily salad with spinach and avocado 
Drank 3 litres of water (room temperature after ET)
Didn’t eat cold food during 2ww
Had a gentle walk every day during 2ww
Didn’t lift anything heavy (difficult with a clingy toddler)

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Montymoomoo

Hi ladies, 

This 2ww thread was so helpful whilst I was on mine! Below I’ve listed day by day symptoms as I found these most useful. I had a fresh ivf cycle with one AA blast transferred. Not sure if all are pregnancy related but I noted EVERYTHING lol 


D1pd5t - some shooting pains in vagina/cervix. 

D2pd5t - dizzy spells (?progesterone), feeling hot, slight pulling sensation near belly button, cm cream coloured but not much of it. Emotional. Sexual dreams at night. Stuffy nose. HPT - nEgative for trigger. Really bad back ache, can’t sleep for long. Spot on neck (unlike me)

D3pd5t- stronger cramps on and off, thirsty, hot flush after nap, slight headache, ulcers, itchy scalp. Windy.

D4pd5t - light cramps left side, itchy skin, hot flushes. Skin more oily than usual? Cm continues to be creamy - increasing. Emotional. Brief out of body experience. Small bloody bogey. Feelings of being pregnant. Late evening tummy ballooned, short of breath - OHSS coming back. Can only mean hcg is present!! 

D5pd5t - BFP!! On FRER. Tired, headache, needed nap. Swollen armpit lymph nodes.

D6pd5t - BFP again on FRER. Faint positive on Tesco own brand. Some cramps, more on right side. Skin very sensitive to sunlight. Cramping. 

D7pd5t - pregnant 1-2 weeks on Clearblue Digital. Bitten by dog - checked at a & e. Didn’t want to take any chances. 

D8pd5t - line darker on FRER. strong cramps left side. Turned to agony. Admitted to hospital ? Ectopic. Hcg 83.7

D9pd5t - OHSS diagnosed. Hcg 92. 
Ovaries 8cm wide (usually 3). Free fluid in abdomen. Little appetite. Discharged from hospital in evening.

D10pd5t - Some breathlessness (OHSS). Heightened sense of smell and taste. Dizzy. Hcg 138. Spotty.

D11pd5t - line darker than control line on FRER. Moody. Tired. Bloated. Sore eye. 

D12pd5t - very bloated, breathless, wearing maternity trousers! Due to swelling of OHSS. Hcg 242. Strong sense of smell. Breasts bigger.

D13pd5t - tired, bloody bogey, cramping, very moody, darkening areolas, hair growing at alarming rate! Mild cramping.

D14pd6t - 2-3 weeks on clear blue digital, very bloody bogeys again, needing a nap each day, ovaries shrinking on scan. Mild cramping. Super sensitive smell!

I hope this is useful to someone, the bloody bogeys and out of body experience gave me the feelings of being pregnant and id read those symptoms on here so thank you! I also did mindful ivf each day and Zita west most days. 

Good luck to everyone in your 2ww 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maksi

Hello ladies, oh i love and gave lived this thread for years!!

I am 12dp5dt of 2 frozen embryos. HCG today was 3094!!
I refused to test early and absolutely refused to a do a urine test. Its a psychological mind **** and can destroy a person. So went straight in for bloods.

Symptoms in 2ww and now:
Early on after transfer like from day 2 i had nausea and headaches, which subsided if i ate something. Nausea if i walk a distance or sit in moving car. 
Dizziness as soon as i stand up. 
Shooting feelings in boobies which would last seconds.
Upper thigh mild pain, like i've walked miles.
Bubbling feeling in tummy
Absolutely fast asleep in front of tv by 9pm, not like me, im the one nudging everyone else to wake up!
Feel cold all of a sudden, sudden shivers.
Few hot flashes
Boobs seem rounder.

What was different from my other 2 ivf pregnancies:
1st healthy pregnancy-i had the big O in sleep for first pregnancy plus symptoms above
2nd chemical pregnancy- same as above plus big O in sleep

No big Os in this 2ww. Im mildly dissapointed 🤣

A long journey ahead i know, but, this bit right now could help someone.


----------



## BEmama

My symptoms:

Day of transfer - very faint cramps, could have been all in my head though
2dp5dt - boobs suddenly about a cup size bigger, swollen and painful
4dp5dt - cramping on and off all day, definitely not imagined, enough to make me pause
6dp5dt - night sweats, spinny feeling even when sitting or lying down
10dp5dt - out of breath when doing nothing at all, dizzy, ringing in my ears

At 8dp5dt I got a clear positive on a FRER and a fast positive on a digital, at 10dp5dt HCG in blood was 370


----------



## Wishing4miracles

My symptoms:

6dp5dt really bad stomach cramps, kept noticing smells all day but I put that down to my mind playing tricks as I knew this was a pregnancy sign so thought its a case of wishful thinking, my taste completely changed that morning i.e. usually I cant get enough of cake and anything sweet, I could not even bear the thought of sweets, had scrambled eggs and to this day I remember I thought Ive never tasted anything so good in my life, I just couldnt get enough of anything salty, waking up in the night to go to the bathroom, really vivid dreams, feeling tired all the time, sore boobs and sorry if TMI nipples.

I had done a FRER at 4dp5dt which was negative so i knew if anything shows up after that it wont be trigger hormones but real, 6dp5dt the first really faint line appeared on FRER, kept testing every other day and it kept getting stronger and coming up quicker, on otd i also used a digital clearblue because i needed to see it black on white and sure enough it said '1-2 weeks pregnant'

In the meantime I developed OHSS to boot and thats a 97% accurate sign of pregnancy, so again this was reassuring when it was diagnosed 8dp5dt.

Im currently almost 8 weeks and Ive still got all above syptoms - the cramps are a lot milder and more occasional - and some extra symptoms but I wont mention them as they started after 2ww.


----------



## Lil75

So I'm currently on a tww after FET. I have been reading this topic and realised I never added my symptoms from the last BFP. I kept a diary so here goes:

5dp5dt gurgling tummy, slightly sore boobs, lower back pain
6dp5dt boobs not sore, headache and dizzy
7dp5dt boobs not sore, pain in lower right hand side, slightly dizzy
8dp5dt ears blocked - feel like they need to pop, boobs sore on wakening, hungry
9dp5dt ears blocked - feel like they need to pop, boobs sore on wakening, headache/ dizzy, pain in lower RHS
10dp5dt spotting when wiping, ears blocked - feel like they need to pop - hcg 344!!
[/size]
[/size]the symptom that was different for me was the blocked ears. Praying I get it again. Currently 5dp5dt.[size=small]


----------



## Maeve88Troy

i had tummy cramps, mood changes, and mild headaches. It was annoying at first but it was all worth it after my BFP. Forgot to add frequent peeing and painful boobs!


----------



## Emioo

I got diarrhoea and headaches in the tww. Could’ve been progesterone/hormone changes/pregnancy. So many say you get sore boobs and constipation but I’ve had neither. A few tummy aches here and there but I wouldn’t say cramps as such.


----------



## 3babies

I too had diarrhoea on day5 only then tested a few days later & got the faintest 2nd line ever!


----------

